#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-04
<vubuntor140> các bạn ơi
<vubuntor140> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor140> tại sao khi mình cài ubuntu nó lại báo lỗi là No root file system defined
<vubuntor140> lỗi này bị khi mình chọn phần vùng để cài đặt đó
<yen-thao> Các anh cho em hỏi làm sao cho Movie Player của ubuntu có thể đọc được file swf?
 * yen-thao ?
<yen-thao> các anh ngủ hết rồi à:(
 * yen-thao alo
<vubuntor255> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor255> may em cai 10.04 thì hiệu ứng destop cube hoạt động tốt nhưng cài 10.10 kh ho tro
<vubuntor914> mọi người cho hỏi khi cài wine 1.3 ( ta có cần phải cài thêm driver cho nó không , cũng như khi cài windowns thường thì phải cài thêm driver )
<vubuntor467> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor467>  em da cai glade-2 bang lenh sudo apt-get install glade-2
<vubuntor467>  bay gio em muon copy glade 2 de dem sang may khac
<vubuntor467>  thi copy trong thu muc nao
<vubuntor066> Trinh bay cach khai bao dia chi IPcua card mang tren may chay ubuntu!
<vubuntor026> Xin vui long tro giup : khi muon xem doan video clip tren mang thi hien len bang thong bao
<codai2810> vubuntor026: thông báo gì?
<vubuntor026> phai download ve may
<codai2810> vubuntor026: trang nào?
<vubuntor026> trang nao cung vay ca
 * codai2810 ko tưởng tượng ra @@
<codai2810> vubuntor026: bạn có dùng trình download gì ko?
<vubuntor026> truoc day, khi dung firefox 3.6 thi khong bi, ke tu khi cai firefox 4 thi nhu the
<vubuntor026> tuc la khong the xem video clip truc tiep tai trang web ma phai download ve may roi moi xem duoc, chi giup minh cach khac phuc vio
 * codai2810 chưa dùng firefox4 :(
<vubuntor026> cho xin so dien thoai den dien hoi cho ro hon duoc khong?
<codai2810> điện thoại làm sao mà rõ hơn đc
<anyoneofus> nobawk: Card PCI cắm vào máy thì nhận là /dev/??? gì anh?
<nobawk> anyoneofus: cái đó tùy driver
<anyoneofus> nobawk: là cổng Serial
<nobawk> anyoneofus: tùy cái driver á
<anyoneofus> em chưa hiểu
<anyoneofus> driver của cái card đó ah?
<anyoneofus> dùng dmesg có xem được ko ah?
<Lokiheero> lol, mình nhớ cái card 3g cắm cổng PCI express nhận như usb
<Lokiheero> lsusb coi có hok :)
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> dmesg
<vubuntor099> co ai pik loi grub rescue
<vubuntor099> minh lo xoa u
<vubuntor099> no hien loi nhu zzay lam sao sua
<vubuntor099> co ai giup voi
<nobawk> cài lại grub
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor099> cua minh bi loi khong vao sc
<vubuntor099> sao danh lenh trong do dc
<vubuntor099> bay gio khoi dong len la bi loi
<vubuntor099> loi unknown filesystem grub resue
<vubuntor114> cac anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor114>  em da cai dat Glade bang Sudo apt-get install glade-2
<vubuntor114>  bay gio em muon dem goi Glade 2 da cai`
<vubuntor114>  sang cai` may khac
<vubuntor114>  thi` em copy o dau
<vubuntor114>  cac anh chi giup em ^_^
<n2i> ở trong /var/cache/apt/archives
<n2i> nhưng mà không nên làm như thế
<vubuntor114>  ko dc
<vubuntor114>  cai goi do' la goi .DEB
<n2i> nó còn phụ thuộc nhiều cái khác nữa
<n2i> tất nhiên
<vubuntor114>  khi cai` can` noi mang.
<vubuntor114>  ko co mang. lam sao cai`
<vubuntor114>  em da cai` Glade 2 vao` may roi`
<vubuntor114>  vay copy Glade sang may khac
<vubuntor114>  fai lam the nao`
<n2i> yêu cầu là cần có đủ các gói, có đủ các gói thì cài thôi
<vubuntor114>  may do' ko co mang.
<n2i> ý là cài glade rồi?
<vubuntor114>  vang
<n2i> giờ muốn cp cái glade đã cài => sang máy khác
<n2i> như bên windows ấy à?
<vubuntor114>   vang
<n2i> cái đó thì hoàn toàn hem được
<vubuntor114>  oach.
<vubuntor114>  vay` ne` anh
<vubuntor114>  thay` em cho 1 bao cao
<vubuntor114>  lam` ve GTK Glade
<vubuntor114>  em lam xong roi
<vubuntor114>  nhung bai nop
<vubuntor114>  can` co file package
<vubuntor114>  di kem`
<vubuntor114>  de thay` cai`
<vubuntor114>  em ko biet lam the nao`
<n2i> file package?
<vubuntor114>  la file cai` dat
<vubuntor114>  Glade va Gtk  do'
<n2i> thế thì học cách build file debn đi
<n2i> *deb
<n2i> file cài đặt là file .deb mà
<vubuntor114>  Build .Deb
<vubuntor114>  nhu the nao anh
<vubuntor114>  FIle .Deb em co roi`
<vubuntor114>  nhung khi 2 click vao`
<vubuntor114>  thi` no' down load tren mang ve
<n2i> có rồi thì xong
<vubuntor114>  moi cai dc
<vubuntor114>  nhung thay` em ko co mang.
<vubuntor114>  bam' 2 click vao`
<vubuntor114>  ko dc @@
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor114>   :))
<n2i> đau đầu quá
<vubuntor114>  em cung giong anh
<n2i> file deb đó là của cái nào?
<n2i> cái glade hay là cái bài tập làm ra?
<vubuntor114>  file .Deb
<vubuntor114>  la file trong muc achives
<vubuntor114>  anh chi em lay' ra do'
<vubuntor114>  no co ten Glade 2
<vubuntor114>  va` LibGTK
<vubuntor114>  .DEB
<n2i> muốn nó không tải thì cần phải lấy đủ các gói phụ thuộc cho nó
<n2i> cái này khó, và phiền lắm
<vubuntor114>  vang
<vubuntor114>  vang
<n2i> dễ gây ra lỗi nữa
<vubuntor114>  nhu vay
<vubuntor114>  vay.
<vubuntor114>  lam the nao` cai dat.
<n2i> => biểu ông thầy kiếm cách xài net đê
<vubuntor114>  khi ko co' mang. anh @@
<n2i> đơn giản nhất :D
<vubuntor114>   ^_^
<vubuntor114>   ong? chem' em
<vubuntor114>  te tua
<vubuntor114>  :))
<n2i> ủa, sao chém?
<vubuntor114>  ong? gia`
<vubuntor114>  ma kho' lam :D
<n2i> biểu ông đừng bày đặt nhắc đến linux nữa luôn đi
<vubuntor114>  ^_^
<vubuntor114>  chuyen gia linux
<vubuntor114>  ubuntu do anh
<n2i> thế giới windows cũng còn nhiều cái để mà vọc mà!
<n2i> lol
<n2i> ubuntu mà là...pro :P
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor114>  ^_^
<vubuntor114>  em lam xong ct
<vubuntor114>  tren GLADE
<vubuntor114>  bi gio nop bai`
<vubuntor114>  nhu vay. goi' cai` GLADE VA GTK
<vubuntor114>  ko co' ha? anh
<n2i> túm lại là vẽ xong trên glade rồi => nộp bài
<n2i> nhưng ông thầy hem đọc được?
<vubuntor114>   dung roi`
<vubuntor114>  roi` sao anh :D
<vubuntor114>  doc dc file chay chuong trinh`
<vubuntor114>  giao dien.
<vubuntor114>  van? hoat dong tot
<vubuntor114> giao dien window interface bang galde
<vubuntor114>  menu file van chay um xum ^^!
<n2i> được mà
<vubuntor114>  nhung ko cai dc GLADE de desig
<n2i> có glade cho windows
<vubuntor114>  oke ^_^
<vubuntor114>  ko co file cai` dat thi thoi
<vubuntor114>  em nop GLADE ko thoi
<vubuntor114>  cam on anh trai
<n2i> nếu mà tạo GUI bằng Glade không thôi, thì sao mà cài đặt được @@
<vubuntor114>  em cai` bang lenh
<vubuntor114>  sudo glade va gtk
<vubuntor114>  nen lam bai dc
<vubuntor114>  con` thay` thi` chi? xem dc ket qua? thoi
<vubuntor114>  ko chinh/ sua? dc
<vubuntor114>  em nghi? vay :))
<vubuntor116> đã cài dc cheese
<vubuntor116> hóa ra trong joli nó có sẵn trong kho app
<vubuntor116> mình cài theo cách thủ công ko dc
<n2i> thủ công? nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor116> sudo get ấy
<n2i> tự tải gói deb về cài? hay build từ src?
<n2i> ợ, thế mà biểu là thủ công
<n2i> làm gì có sudo get :-/
<vubuntor116> nhưng cai kiểu ấy joli nó ko nhận
<vubuntor116> cứ khởi động lại là mất
<codai2810> vẫn là Joli à
 * codai2810 núp
<vubuntor116> :)
<vubuntor116> khám phá Joli thấy chẳng khác gì 10.04
<vubuntor605> hi
<vubuntor413> em muốn chạy  file "install.sh" dưới dạng "Run in Terminal" nhưng khi click dup vào file này thì nó lại open dưới dạng "text editor" ,em phải làm gì?
<n2i> bật terminal lên
<n2i> rồi cấp quyền thực thi cho nó
<vubuntor413> tiếp đi anh
<n2i> và gọi nó
<vubuntor413> lệnh gì anh?
<vubuntor413> lệnh cấp quyền thực thi là gì anh nhir?
<n2i> chmod +x
<vubuntor413> em ko nhows cus phaps
<n2i> man chmod đê
<vubuntor413>  để em thử coi
<vubuntor413> ko dc anh Æ¡i,
<vubuntor413> File này ở path là: baodaica/Downloads/Macbuntu-10.10/install.sh . Anh cho em câu lênh đúng luôn đi
<vubuntor413> giúp tiếp anh ơi
<vubuntor210> lệnh gì để xem các usb được cắm trong máy nhỉ
<n2i> lsusb
<vubuntor675> có cách nào connect tay ps3 với ubuntu không nhỉ
<vubuntor675> mình làm được hết các bước mà vẫn không connect được
<xuanphuong2407> xin chào moi người
<xuanphuong2407> mình đang dùng ubuntu 10.10
<xuanphuong2407> trên Laptop Dell 15
<xuanphuong2407> có card graphics là ATI Mobitity Radeon HD 5470
<xuanphuong2407> cho mình hỏi là mình cài driver như sau đã đúng hay chưa
<xuanphuong2407> mình cài Driver ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver trong System / Admins / Additional Drivers
<xuanphuong2407> hallo
<xuanphuong2407> vẫn còn người trong phòng chat room chứ ạ ???
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> xuanphuong2407: cài chưa?
<xuanphuong2407> rồi
<xuanphuong2407> mình cài rồi
<xuanphuong2407> nhưng mà có một chút vấn đề thế này
<xuanphuong2407> thứ nhất là
<xuanphuong2407> ở cái visual effects
<xuanphuong2407> mình chọn được sang Normal
<xuanphuong2407> nhưng sau đó close thì nó lại ko lưu
<xuanphuong2407> mà nó vẫn để None
<xuanphuong2407> và cái thứ 2 là
<xuanphuong2407> mình chuyển session sang UNE
<xuanphuong2407> thì nó có hiện ra giao diện Unity nhưng chạy chậm lắm
<xuanphuong2407> không mượt
<xuanphuong2407> thế nên mình không biết có phải do driver card màn hình hay ko nữa ?
<C4NoC> gõ : glxinfo | grep render
<xuanphuong2407> mình tìm hiểu trên mạng thì thấy có 2 cách cài 2 loại driver : 1 loại MNM , 1 loại MN đóng
<C4NoC> xem nó ra cái gì
<xuanphuong2407> ok
<C4NoC> }paste
<C4NoC> !paste > xuanphuong2407
<ubot2> xuanphuong2407, please see my private message
<xuanphuong2407> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<C4NoC> !paste | xuanphuong2407
<ubot2> xuanphuong2407: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<xuanphuong2407> ok
<xuanphuong2407> để mình gõ lại
<xuanphuong2407> hix , dòng thông báo mình paste ở trên là nhầm nhé
<xuanphuong2407> đây mới là dòng thông báo sau khi gõ lệnh mà bạn đưa
<xuanphuong2407> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<xuanphuong2407> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<xuanphuong2407> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589229/plain/
<bksupybot> Title: OpenID transaction in progress (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<xuanphuong2407> đây là thông báo hiện ra sau khi mình gõ lệnh : glxinfo | grep render
<xuanphuong2407> bạn gì ơi , giúp mình tiếp với chứ
<xuanphuong2407> hix , sao ko còn ai giúp mình hết vậy ?
<xuanphuong2407> mình post thông báo sai cách à ?
<codai2810> xuanphuong2407: giúp gì?
<xuanphuong2407> hix
<xuanphuong2407> chờ chút xíu mình copy lại cái mà mình đã gõ ở trên để bạn đọc nhé
<xuanphuong2407> mình ngại gõ lại , thông cảm nhé
<xuanphuong2407> :)
<xuanphuong2407> (01:40:59 PM) xuanphuong2407: mình đang dùng ubuntu 10.10
<xuanphuong2407> (01:41:09 PM) xuanphuong2407: trên Laptop Dell 15
<xuanphuong2407> (01:41:34 PM) xuanphuong2407: có card graphics là ATI Mobitity Radeon HD 5470
<xuanphuong2407> (01:41:51 PM) xuanphuong2407: cho mình hỏi là mình cài driver như sau đã đúng hay chưa
<xuanphuong2407> (01:42:41 PM) xuanphuong2407: mình cài Driver ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver trong System / Admins / Additional Drivers
<codai2810> !past
<ubot2> Factoid 'past' not found
<codai2810> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<codai2810> xuanphuong2407: đúng rồi
<xuanphuong2407> ừ nhưng mà
<xuanphuong2407> không hiểu sao
<xuanphuong2407> (01:50:27 PM) xuanphuong2407: thứ nhất là
<xuanphuong2407> (01:50:35 PM) xuanphuong2407: ở cái visual effects
<xuanphuong2407> (01:50:48 PM) xuanphuong2407: mình chọn được sang Normal
<xuanphuong2407> (01:51:00 PM) xuanphuong2407: nhưng sau đó close thì nó lại ko lưu
<xuanphuong2407> (01:51:07 PM) xuanphuong2407: mà nó vẫn để None
<xuanphuong2407> (01:51:13 PM) xuanphuong2407: và cái thứ 2 là
<xuanphuong2407> (01:51:27 PM) xuanphuong2407: mình chuyển session sang UNE
<xuanphuong2407> (01:51:43 PM) xuanphuong2407: thì nó có hiện ra giao diện Unity nhưng chạy chậm lắm
<xuanphuong2407> (01:51:47 PM) xuanphuong2407: không mượt
<codai2810> xuanphuong2407: ko hiểu sao gì?
<xuanphuong2407> (02:38:54 PM) xuanphuong2407: (01:50:27 PM) xuanphuong2407: thứ nhất là
<xuanphuong2407> (02:38:54 PM) xuanphuong2407: (01:50:35 PM) xuanphuong2407: ở cái visual effects
<xuanphuong2407> (02:38:54 PM) xuanphuong2407: (01:50:48 PM) xuanphuong2407: mình chọn được sang Normal
<xuanphuong2407> (02:38:54 PM) xuanphuong2407: (01:51:00 PM) xuanphuong2407: nhưng sau đó close thì nó lại ko lưu
<xuanphuong2407> (02:38:54 PM) xuanphuong2407: (01:51:07 PM) xuanphuong2407: mà nó vẫn để None
<xuanphuong2407> (02:38:54 PM) xuanphuong2407: (01:51:13 PM) xuanphuong2407: và cái thứ 2 là
<xuanphuong2407> (02:38:54 PM) xuanphuong2407: (01:51:27 PM) xuanphuong2407: mình chuyển session sang UNE
<xuanphuong2407> (02:38:54 PM) xuanphuong2407: (01:51:43 PM) xuanphuong2407: thì nó có hiện ra giao diện Unity nhưng chạy chậm lắm
<xuanphuong2407> (02:38:54 PM) xuanphuong2407: (01:51:47 PM) xuanphuong2407: không mượt
<xuanphuong2407> bạn có đọc được ko
<xuanphuong2407> mình copy , paste lại nên trông hơi dài
<xuanphuong2407> thông cảm chút bạn nhé
<xuanphuong2407> mình ngại gõ lại
<codai2810> !paste | xuanphuong2407
<ubot2> xuanphuong2407: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<codai2810> xuanphuong2407: sau khi chọn visual nó sẽ hỏi bạn muốn giữ cái cũ hay sử dụng cái visual đó
<codai2810> xuanphuong2407: bạn làm thế nào?
<xuanphuong2407> có hỏi cái đó
<xuanphuong2407> mình có chọn apply cái mới
<xuanphuong2407> sau đó close lại như bt
<xuanphuong2407> rồi lúc sau bật lại kiểm tra
<xuanphuong2407> thì nó lại về None
<codai2810> zz
<xuanphuong2407> ???
<kid__> xuanphuong2407:  thế có nghĩa là chưa cài được
<kid__> :D
<xuanphuong2407> chắc vậy
<xuanphuong2407> mình cũng ko rõ
<xuanphuong2407> nên mới phải đi hỏi
<xuanphuong2407> chứ tìm hiểu trên mạng cũng có nhiều cách quá
<xuanphuong2407> 2 - 3 lần cài driver hỏng rồi lại phải cài lại U rồi
<xuanphuong2407> nên lần này hỏi mọi người có kinh nghiệm cho chắc ăn
<xuanphuong2407> vậy thì cài driver như thế nào cho đúng cách đây ?
<xuanphuong2407> nên chọn cách nào và loại driver nào cho phù hợp nhất với máy và card graphics của mình đây ?
<xuanphuong2407> :-?
<xuanphuong2407> :-/
<kid__> bạn vào trang chủ của nó kiếm driver về mà cài
 * kid__ hem rõ lắm
<kid__> dùng nvidia
<xuanphuong2407> uh
<xuanphuong2407> nhưng mà tham khảo trên mạng thấy mọi người đều khuyên là nên để Ubuntu tự nhận và cài driver cho máy
<xuanphuong2407> như thế tốt hơn
<xuanphuong2407> nên mình mới cài trong Addtional Drivers
<kid__> trước mình cũng chơi kiểu này nhưng chả bao giờ được
<xuanphuong2407> hix
<kid__> đành kiếm bản .run trên trang chủ về nấu lên thôi
<xuanphuong2407> mình dùng ATI
<xuanphuong2407> ko biết làm theo cách của bạn dùng nVIDIA có ổn ko nhỉ ?
 * kid__ chạy hiệu ứng ngon lành
<kid__> Tux|Away: ping
<kid__> thấy giang hồ đồn biểu driver của ati viết cho linux hem ngon lắm thì phải
<xuanphuong2407> :'(
<xuanphuong2407> thế á
<kid__> xuanphuong2407:  mà dùng kiểu bình thường có báo lỗi gì hem
<xuanphuong2407> ko thấy báo lỗi gì
<xuanphuong2407> nhưng ko đặt chế độ Visual sang Normal được
<kid__> nó có mấy tùy chọn
<xuanphuong2407> với lại chạy trong Session UNE ko mượt
<kid__> Additional Drivers Manager
<xuanphuong2407> chạy cứ giật giật , chầm chậm
<xuanphuong2407> nó có 3 lựa chọn tất cả
<xuanphuong2407> 2 lựa chọn cho card wifi là b43 và STA
<xuanphuong2407> cái cuối cùng là cho card graphics
<xuanphuong2407> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<xuanphuong2407> tên đầy đủ là như thế
<xuanphuong2407> hiện giờ mình đang active 2 cái là
<xuanphuong2407> STA và ATI/AMD
<kid__> xuanphuong2407: có dòng nào thêm chữ recommended hem?
<xuanphuong2407> ko
<xuanphuong2407> ko hề
<xuanphuong2407> :((
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=382
<bksupybot> Title: Cách cài driver cho cạc ATI (AIGLX), hỗ trợ 3D tốt hơn - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Cài_đặt_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * kid__ tìm được 2 cái này
<kid__> thử được thì tốt
<kid__> không thì chịu
 * kid__ stick
<xuanphuong2407> ok
<xuanphuong2407> để mình thử xem
<xuanphuong2407> dù sao cũng cám ơn nhá :)
<vubuntor182> alo
<codai2810> ola
<vubuntor182> có ai ở đó không?
<vubuntor182> :D
<codai2810> ko
<vubuntor182> bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor182> :D
<vubuntor182> về cài đặt ubuntu
<vubuntor182> được không nhỉ?
<vubuntor182> đâu mất rồi :(
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor182> ổ cứng mình đang chia 4 phân vùng C, D, E, F
<vubuntor182> mình format ổ E sang ext4 rồi cài Ubuntu
<vubuntor182> còn ổ C vẫn cài win7
<vubuntor182> vào boot sao ko boot cho Ubuntu được :(
<vubuntor182> nó boot thẳng vào win7 luôn
<xuanphuong2407> tức là nó ko hiện ra bảng boot để mình chọn à
<xuanphuong2407> nó cứ tự động boot vào win luôn ?
<vubuntor182> đúng rồi bạn
<xuanphuong2407> lạ nhỉ
<vubuntor182> vì mình cài hẳn Ubuntu vào ổ E
<kid__> bạn cài bằng gì?
<xuanphuong2407> lúc cài Ubuntu thì thể nào Ubuntu cũng mặc định boot vào Ubuntu trước mà
<vubuntor182> chứ ko để boot ở ổ C
<vubuntor182> bằng đĩa
<xuanphuong2407> mình lúc trước cũng cài Ubuntu giông bạn mà
<vubuntor182> cài riêng 1 ổ à?
<xuanphuong2407> nhưng mình vẫn chọn boot vào Ubuntu hay vào Win7 được
<xuanphuong2407> uh
<xuanphuong2407> mình lúc trước trong Win
<xuanphuong2407> có 3 partition
<vubuntor182> hic nản nhỉ, vậy để tớ xem lại thế nào :)
<xuanphuong2407> C , E , F
<kid__> chắc là cài lỗi rồi
<vubuntor182> hì
<kid__> boot bằng cd rồi xem phân vùng đó có gì trỏng không?
<vubuntor182> mà cho tớ hỏi vấn đề này nữa
<xuanphuong2407> lúc cài Ubuntu , mình chọn format và cài vào part E
<xuanphuong2407> vẫn boot như bt
<kid__> vubuntor182: bạn cài bao giờ chưa?
<vubuntor182> okie
<vubuntor182> giờ tớ hỏi cái này nữa
<kid__> nhanh hộ cái còn đi rửa bát
<kid__> @@
<vubuntor182> tớ định chuyển sang hẳn ubuntu
<codai2810> kid__: đảm đang quá
<kid__> codai2810: lol
 * kid__ tuyển người rửa bát nè
 * kid__ thôi
 * kid__ núp 
<vubuntor182> thì ổ cứng có nên chia thành nhiều phân vùng hay để 1 phân vùng duy nhất?
 * kid__ nhả lại channel cho codai2810
<vubuntor182> vì tớ thấy ubuntu quản lý theo kiểu /root/...
<luutran> có ai dùng linguy os ko nhỉ?
<luutran> :-s
<vubuntor182> ax
<vubuntor182> support kiểu j thế :(
<thichlinux> kieu uc :)
<luutran> mình del mất cái .gnome2/keyrings, h ko thể login lại sau mỗi lần logout :(
<luutran> chỉ hiện lên một list user rồi ko có chỗ nhập pass, ko có button login
<luutran> :(
<xuanphuong2407> to @ vubuntor182 : http://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2010/05/28/m%E1%BA%B7c-d%E1%BB%8Bnh-kh%E1%BB%9Fi-d%E1%BB%99ng-vao-windows-thay-vi-linux/
<bksupybot> Title: Mặc định khởi động vào Windows thay vì Linux | nguyentieuhaus blog (at nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com)
<codai2810> vubuntor182: :D
<xuanphuong2407> thử tham khảo thêm ở đây xem sao nhé
<codai2810> vubuntor182: trên wiki có hướng dẫn cài đặt, trong đó có bước phân vùng đó bạn :)
<codai2810> .g cài đặt ubuntu-vn wiki
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor182> tớ ấn F8 vô menu boot cũng ko thấy, chỉ thấy của windows thôi
<xuanphuong2407> thế thì dễ bạn cài lỗi rồi
<xuanphuong2407> mình lúc trước cài bằng USB , ko cài bằng CD
<vubuntor182> giờ tớ định format ổ để cài ubuntu
<vubuntor182> có nên chia ổ cứng thành nhiều phân vùng hay để 1 phân vùng duy nhất?
<xuanphuong2407> bạn tham khảo kĩ càng chưa ?
<xuanphuong2407> :)
<codai2810> vubuntor182: tớ thấy mọi người hay chia nhiều :D
<vubuntor182> giả sử sau hư hỏng ubuntu j thì có cứu được dữ liệu không
<xuanphuong2407> với lại nếu bây giờ bạn mà format hết các ổ thì mất hết dữ liệu ở các partition khác à
<vubuntor182> ko tớ copy đi chỗ khác
<xuanphuong2407> hỏng thì chỉ liên quan đến ổ Root thôi
<vubuntor182> cài xong cóp lại :D
<xuanphuong2407> còn các partition khác ko sao mà
<vubuntor182> oki, cám ơn bạn
<xuanphuong2407> như mình thì 2 partition còn lại , 1 cái Win , 1 cái Data vẫn ko sao
<xuanphuong2407> à mà bạn cài bằng CD à
<xuanphuong2407> tự burn hay CD gốc
<vubuntor182> um
<vubuntor182> tớ mới tải ubuntu 11.04 beta
<xuanphuong2407> hix
<xuanphuong2407> theo mình chưa nên dùng bản beta vội
<xuanphuong2407> cứ từ từ
<vubuntor182> ghi ra đĩa, mà sao bản này nặng thế ko biết , hơn 4Gb
<afterlastangel> ><
<xuanphuong2407> chờ 28 nó ra final đã
<afterlastangel> mình cũng muốn cài nhưng ko có thời gian :((
<vubuntor182> :D
<xuanphuong2407> cài ko mất quá nhiều tg đâu mà ngại
<xuanphuong2407> chỉ mất tg lúc đầu mình cài đặt các thông số liên quan đến cá nhân thôi
<xuanphuong2407> còn lại thì U sẽ tự hoàn thiện nốt
<vubuntor182> ngại nhất cái khoản download update của ubuntu
<xuanphuong2407> uh
<vubuntor182> mới cài xong nó update lâu lắm :(
<xuanphuong2407> mình ở nước ngoài , ko ở VN nên thời gian update ko lâu lắm
<xuanphuong2407> :)
<vubuntor182> ax
<codai2810> ax
<codai2810> siu nhơn vào
 * codai2810 lặn
<n2i> :-/
<xuanphuong2407> ai siu nhơn vậy
<xuanphuong2407> :-/
<afterlastangel> ><
<codai2810> afterlastangel: <> :-\
<luutran> có ai dùng linguy os ko nhỉ?
<quynguyen95> hi
<luutran> mình del mất cái .gnome2/keyrings, h ko thể login lại sau mỗi lần logout :(
<luutran> chỉ hiện lên một list user rồi ko có chỗ nhập pass, ko có button login
<quynguyen95> to khong go  tieng viet o day dc
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> =))
<xuanphuong2407> :)
<afterlastangel> luutran: vô lý
<quynguyen95> trong khi cac cua so chat khac thi go dc Tieng Viet
<afterlastangel> luutran: phá cái .gnome thì làm sao bị vây được
<xuanphuong2407> chữ trôi quá nhanh , ko kịp đọc :((
<luutran> sao mà vô lý
<afterlastangel> bạn quynguyen95 đang ở đâu
<luutran> :-s
<quynguyen95> dang o Viet Nam
<luutran> có cu d_v_d làm chứng
<afterlastangel> trời
<afterlastangel> đang nói
<luutran> tớ ko nói sai :(
<afterlastangel> dùng pidgin
<afterlastangel> hay Firefox để chat
<afterlastangel> luutran: làm gì có chuyện đó được
<quynguyen95> dung Empathy
<quynguyen95> cac cua so khac cua no deu go dc TV
<quynguyen95> rieng cua so nay thi khong go dc TV
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> bó tay
<afterlastangel> chịu
<luutran> ặc
<codai2810> luutran: <-- nick bạn này quen quen
<codai2810> luutran: coltech :-\
<luutran> fotech :D
<codai2810> uh huh
<codai2810> quen thật
<codai2810> toàn thấy trên fotech
<n2i> lâu rồi hem thấy vào, hình như từ độ ôn thi hay gì mà bỏ UT tới giờ
<luutran> em có vào mấy đâu
<afterlastangel> đi làm giờ /me bỏ dota luôn rồi :((
<codai2810> n2i: đội ut à?
<quynguyen95> a
<codai2810> afterlastangel: sn ngoan =))
<quynguyen95> được rồi nè
<n2i> codai2810: đã từng :D
<codai2810> n2i: luutran <-- ?
<n2i> yep
<codai2810> sao /me ko gặp nhỉ
<codai2810> =))
<luutran> codai2810: là sao?
<luutran> :-?
 * codai2810 siu nhơn UT :3
<luutran> à à
<luutran> :))
<quynguyen95> Ubuntu của tớ update chậm kinh khủng
<codai2810> luutran: fotech :D
<luutran> fix giúp e cái lỗi kia đi
<codai2810> ctrl alt f1 rồi cài cái gì vào ý, /me ko biết :D
<codai2810> luutran: kxx?
<luutran> codai2810: là sao?
<codai2810> thôi
 * codai2810 lặn
<luutran> afterlastangel: bác bảo vô lý là sao? :-s
<luutran> vitbau: k54ca
<afterlastangel> luutran: cái login bên ngoài là của gdm
<afterlastangel> cái .gnome bác xoá của user
<afterlastangel> làm sao ảnh hưởng đến hệ thống được
<luutran> afterlastangel: em xóa trong .gnome2/keyrings
<afterlastangel> uh
<afterlastangel> vậy mới vô lý
<luutran> trong đấy có quản lý key của các user mà
<luutran> afterlastangel: thì nó là như thế mà bác
<afterlastangel> chịu
<afterlastangel> nhưng cái màn hình đăng nhập thì khác
<luutran> đăng nhập sau khi mình logout ý
<luutran> ko phải login ngay từ đầu
<quynguyen95> Ubuntu 10.10 cua em luc moi cai update nhanh lam, gio thi no chay tung byte/s. Cham kinh khung. Co ai gap tinh trang tuong tu khong, giup voi (Sorry, khong go dc TV)
<luutran> afterlastangel: bác dùng thử pinguy chưa?
<afterlastangel> chÆ°a
<afterlastangel> :(
<vitbau> luutran: uh
<vubuntor840> lam sao cai DCom 7.2 tren ubuntu 10.04?
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel:
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: rảnh không
<zj3t3mju> zinzin6789: zzz
<zj3t3mju> zinzin6789: của viettel?
<zinzin6789> uh
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: 3g kìa
<afterlastangel> sao
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> đang đọc báo
<zj3t3mju> :|
<zinzin6789> help me
<zj3t3mju> zinzin6789: ubuntu mấy, 3g hiệu gì
<zinzin6789> 10.04
<vubuntor273> zinzin6789: 3g het' bao nhhieu tien nhi ?
<zinzin6789> cua viettel huawei
 * vubuntor273 bung' trym afterlastangel ke ke
<C4NoC> :3
<zj3t3mju> zinzin6789: cụ thể hơn
<zj3t3mju> zinzin6789: ví dụ Model: 123dota
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> ai kêu mình đó
<afterlastangel> b-(
<afterlastangel> đọc báo mà
 * v0ld3m0rt248 bung' trym afterlastangel ke ke
<zinzin6789> ban nhan dc ttin?
<zinzin6789> model: e1750 hspa usb stick
<zj3t3mju> :|
<zj3t3mju> zinzin6789: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=12960
<bksupybot> Title: Cách kết nối mới với USB 3G Viettel trong Ubuntu 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<zj3t3mju> zinzin6789: làm theo cái này chưa
<zinzin6789> de nghien cuu xem
<zinzin6789> thanks
<vubuntor117> Lam the nao de go duoc tieng Viet, toi da cai SCIM
<vubuntor856> aloo
<vubuntor856> có ai ở đó không :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-05
<vubuntor764> Chào, mình đọc được một số bài cài song song ubuntu và winows xp, đã thử và thấy thưởng vị lỗi khi boot vào win (tới màn hình chào mừng là đứng luôn). Còn khi thử cài 3 hệ song song: par1: winxp , par2: win7, và par cuối cùng của hdd cài ubuntu (nếu có swap thì bị l ỗi, không swap thì được). Có bạn nào có kinh nghiệm về việc này xin chỉ giáo
<vubuntor761> Chao cac ban
<vubuntor761> minh da cai ubuntu truoc, chua cai windows 7, gio minh muon cai window 7 vao sau thi phai lam sao?
<vubuntor761> cac ban co giup minh voi nhe
<vubuntor761> cac ban oi
<vubuntor761> giup minh voi nhe
<vubuntor761> co ai giup minh duoc khong?
<vubuntor761> ban oi
<vubuntor761> giup minh voi
<vubuntor761> minh muon cai windows 7 sau khi da cai ubuntu thi fai lam sao
<vubuntor761> ??
<codai2810> ??
<vubuntor761> minh muon cai windows 7 sau khi da cai ubuntu thi fai lam sao
<vubuntor761> ??
<nobawk> cứ thế cài vào
<nobawk> rồi khôi phục lại grub
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor761> ban huong dan cu the hon duoc hong
<vubuntor761> sau khi minh cai windows7 vao thi dau co vao duoc ubuntu duoc nua
<nobawk> vubuntor761: đọc cái link ở trên
<nobawk> phần khôi phục grub
<vubuntor761> ok
<nobawk> và đọc cái này
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor761> minh da thay roi
<vubuntor761> Phục hồi Grub 2 bằng đĩa LiveCD
<vubuntor201> các anh ơi có cách nào vượt qua cái iptable ko ạ
<nobawk> tắt iptables đi?
<vubuntor201> hic nếu em là nguwoif dùng bất hợp pháp
<vubuntor201> em có thể dựa vào các cổng mở sẵn để tiếp xúc dữ liệu dc ko ạ
<vubuntor201> mịa, nói thẳng là hack đi
<vubuntor201> có cơ hội nào vượt qua iptable ko?
<vubuntor761> Co ai biet dung he dieu hanh backtrack hong?
<vubuntor761> nghe noi no co nhieu tool bao mat dung hong?
<nobawk> vubuntor201: có
<nobawk> vubuntor201: miss config hoặc iptables bị exploit :3
<vubuntor357> cho mjnh hoi yum de lam j vay
<vubuntor357> muc dich cua no de lam j vay
<nobawk> dùng fedora, hay redhat thì yum giống apt trong ubuntu
<nobawk> .g yum fedora
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Tools/yum
<bksupybot> Title: Yum - FedoraProject (at fedoraproject.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor357: đọc cái đó
<vubuntor357> cam on may a nhiu`
<nobawk> ko có chi
<vubuntor614> cho em hoi em dow file *.iso ve roi lam sao em cai duoc?
<vubuntor614> ?
<vubuntor042> hi đi ngủ hết chưa vậy
<vubuntor042> giúp em cái xchat với, khi em cài thì nó báo lỗi này :(  Depends: libsexy2 (>=0.1.8) but it is not installable
<vubuntor042> cài bằng synaptic ấy
<vubuntor042> cũng không đc
<nobawk> vubuntor042: thêm repository vào
<nobawk> vubuntor042: rồi update lại
<nobawk> !find libsexy
<nobawk> mạng của C4NoC sao phò quá vậy
<vubuntor042> đang làm không biết đc chưa, thanks bạn hi
<vubuntor042> mình mới dùng ubuntu mọng được  mọi người giúp đỡ nhé :P
<vubuntor042> có lẽ nên đi ngủ một chút đã hehe
<vubuntor042> ôi đc rồi hihi
<meoham> ngủ thôi ngủ thôi
<meoham> hihi cứ mỗi ngày biết thêm một ít về ubuntu rất là vui :D
<vubuntor251> Lokiheero|Off:  chuồn rồi hừ
<NgocNgoan> alo
<NgocNgoan> có ai biết một hệ phân tán nguồn mở ko
<v0ld3m0rt248> !hi | NgocNgoan
<ubot2> NgocNgoan: Chào bạn!
<NgocNgoan> chẳng hạn như Gnutela
<v0ld3m0rt248> không hiểu câu hỏi
<v0ld3m0rt248> .w gnutela
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for gnutela.
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g gnutela
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnutella
<bksupybot> Title: Gnutella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<NgocNgoan> mình đang tìm hiểu để viết tiểu luận về một hệ phân tán nào đó
<v0ld3m0rt248> hệ phân tán là mạng ngang hàng peer to peer, torrent  hả ?
<NgocNgoan> Gnutela là một hệ phân tán quá quen thuộc rồi
<C4NoC> :3
 * v0ld3m0rt248 n00b ae xông cảm
<NgocNgoan> gnutella hay napster
<NgocNgoan> có ai biết ko nhỉ
 * C4NoC mới nghe lần đầu 
<C4NoC> chịu
 * v0ld3m0rt248 cũng thế
<NgocNgoan> là một hệ phân tán nguồn mở
<v0ld3m0rt248> bác dịch hệ phân tán nguồn mở > english đã
<meoham> ôi
<vubuntor976> mấy siêu nhân cho hỏi về chmod với
<vubuntor976> sao cái chmod 777 thì nó chỉ chỉnh được Folder Access thôi còn File Access thì nó vẫn là ---
<vubuntor976> ví dụ mình chmod 777 /opt
<vubuntor976> chmod -R 777 /opt
<vubuntor976> thì có quyền với các tập tin đã có sẵn trong opt
<vubuntor976> nhưng không có quyền tạo mới tập tin trong opt
<vubuntor976> nobawk: giúp với :P
<vubuntor976> nobawk: sao cái chmod 777 thì nó chỉ chỉnh được Folder Access thôi còn File Access thì nó vẫn là ---
<vubuntor976> nobawk: chmod -R 777 /opt
<vubuntor976> rmrf: :(( siêu nhân đâu rồi
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> ai giúp với coi
<afterlastangel> C4NoC:
<rmrf> afterlastangel: hớ?
<afterlastangel> excrypf:
<afterlastangel> invisible:
<afterlastangel> rmrf: cái chmod
<afterlastangel> rmrf: nếu chmod -R 777 /opt
<afterlastangel> thì chỉ có quyền trên các tập tin trên đó
<afterlastangel> nhưng không có quyền tạo tập tin mới
<afterlastangel> rmrf: phải chmod nó thành gì
<rmrf> để?
<afterlastangel> để có thể bất cứ ai có thể truy xuất và tạo file :(
<rmrf> á»±a
<rmrf> ý tưởng quái đản
<afterlastangel> thật ra không cần bất cứ ai
<afterlastangel> do đang gặp cái lỗi
<afterlastangel> thằng apache chỉ có thể tạo folder mới mà không có quyền tạo file mới trong cái folder đó
<afterlastangel> ~X(
<rmrf> nếu là chmod 777 thư mục mẹ rồi
<rmrf> thì chắc chắn tạo đưọc file trong đó
<rmrf> ai cũng tạo được chứ
<afterlastangel> ~X( đang điên cái đó đó
<afterlastangel> :((
<rmrf> trong các thư mục con thì ko nói
<rmrf> afterlastangel: thử getfacl /opt xem nào
<afterlastangel> à
<afterlastangel> user::rwx
<afterlastangel> group::rwx
<afterlastangel> other::rwx
<rmrf> thế thì chắc là nó có quyền tạo file rồi
<rmrf> nhưng mà éo gì apache lại tạo file vào /opt???
<afterlastangel> rmrf: không tin được vẫn không tạo file được ~X(
<afterlastangel> ủa
<afterlastangel> dùng trong nautilus không được thôi
<afterlastangel> ~X(
<afterlastangel> còn ở dòng lệnh làm được
<rmrf> ツ
<afterlastangel> シ
<afterlastangel> ン
<afterlastangel> ソ
<afterlastangel> #:-s
<afterlastangel> mò mãi mới ra bảng katakana :P
<anyoneofus> afterlastangel: làm xong GNOME3 chưa?
<anyoneofus> mai còn demo :D
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: sao?
<afterlastangel> chÆ°a
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> đang nghiên cứu vụ offline ubuntu-vn thôi :D
<afterlastangel> anyoneofus: mai demo = niềm tin à :D có bay ra HN nữa đâu
<anyoneofus> :(
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: anh có kinh nghiệm gì với sshfs hoặc nfs dùng cho apache hông :((
<anyoneofus> afterlastangel: 11.04 release ra đi :D
<C4NoC> nfs
<C4NoC> mà sao/
<C4NoC> có dzụ gì
<afterlastangel> uh
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: vấn đề là mặc dù có quyền 777 và mặc dù cho dùng root luôn nhưng thằng apache tomcat vẫn chỉ tạo được thư mục mới mà không tạo được tập tin mới ~X(
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> folder được, mà file thì ko?
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: nếu chỉnh config của cái application thành đường dẫn bình thường (không dùng nfs hay sshfs để mount) thì vẫn chạy được
<C4NoC> tạo được folder thì phải tạo được file chứ
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: hu hu đang nghi permission deny thôi chứ chẳng biết đường nào mà lần
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: thế coi lại chỗ nfs đi
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: biết con gì nữa giờ :((
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: hic hic tại share cái folder đó cho nhiều máy dùng
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: 4 cái application server dùng chung 1 thư mục để chứa mấy tập tin upload hay hình ảnh này nọ
<afterlastangel> mà kiểu này thì thua rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> có seo đâu
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: nói chung ko hiểu nó bị cái clgt gì hết, theo lý thuyết thì được hết xem kĩ mấy cái permission lắm rồi
<C4NoC> umask
<C4NoC> nfs
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: vậy để ý trong cái umask nó nữa là xong chứ gì
<C4NoC> mà đã root rồi
<C4NoC> thì umask ếu gì
<afterlastangel> uh
<afterlastangel> mà ngộ quá
<afterlastangel> ~X(
<afterlastangel> ko hiểu
<C4NoC> check lại cái nfs share của cái host
<afterlastangel> nó chạy quyền root rồi đó
<afterlastangel> bên kia cũng cho chạy quyền root luôn
<afterlastangel> same root
<afterlastangel> hic hic
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: kì offline này đánh dota đi anh :D
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: laptop ếu đâu mà oánh
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: có máy bàn thì chơi
<rmrf> chat hài vãi ツ
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor720> các bạn cho mình hỏi, mình muốn sài usb 3G trong ubutu 10.04 thì phải làm sao?
<vubuntor720> bạn có sài usb 3G trong ubutu hok?
<vubuntor763> cho mình hỏi muốn chuyển 1 đĩa VCD thành file iso trong ubuntu thì làm như nào
<nobawk> vubuntor763: dùng lệnh dd
<nobawk> .g dd cd ubuntu
<afterlastangel> khanhpt|Zzz: đâu rồi
<afterlastangel> khanhpt|Zzz: backup diễn đàn chưa đấy :D
<Truongan> afterlastangel: Có đó không chú Trúc, anh hỏi tí
<afterlastangel> có
<afterlastangel> Truongan: sao anh
<Truongan> cái ubuntu 11.04 launching party ở thành phố hồ chí minh làm ở trường anh hả ?
<Truongan> ai dắt mối vậy
<afterlastangel> Truongan: cơ sở ở trong quận 5
<afterlastangel> Truongan: ko phải cơ sở thủ đức đâu
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> Truongan: đầu mối thì bí mật nghe đồn được lấy 1 phòng trên tầng 7
<Truongan> ờ!
<afterlastangel> Truongan: có gì hông anh :P
<afterlastangel> Truongan: định đến dẹp loạn á :D
<Truongan> tiết lộ đầu mối đi
<Truongan> tính làm quen :D
<Truongan> tiết lộ riêng với anh thôi cũng được
<afterlastangel> Huy
<afterlastangel> huytx
<afterlastangel> á
<afterlastangel> Xuân Huy
<afterlastangel> :p
<afterlastangel> mà đâu có học trường anh đâu
<afterlastangel> hình như vô làm gì ở trường anh đó
<Truongan> :-?
<Truongan> ai vậy ta
<Truongan> cho tên đầy đủ đi
<Truongan> lên văn phòng trường hỏi
<Truongan> còn bữa đó chắc sẽ ráng tới chém gió
<Truongan> lol
 * Truongan <- ubuntu hater 
<afterlastangel> Truongan: b-(
<afterlastangel> tới đó rồi biết
<afterlastangel> à
<afterlastangel> thành phần tham dự có cả Anti Ubuntu mà
<afterlastangel> :D
 * Truongan <- fan của gentoo và arch, đang mê em gnome 3 
<Truongan> lol
<Truongan> không liên quan gì tới ubuntu hết
<afterlastangel> Truongan: Gnome 3 đến con chừng bị Unity chém :D
<afterlastangel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryDE2klMGU8
<afterlastangel> unity đây ;))
<Truongan> http://gnome3.org/
<Truongan> ;))
<Truongan> gnome 3 đây
<Truongan> đẹp lóng lánh
<Truongan> \:D/
<afterlastangel> mới thấy 1 lần
<afterlastangel> mà ko thích xài
<afterlastangel> vì lười compile trên ubuntu :D
<Truongan> trên cái trang kia có bản liveCD đó
<Truongan> tải về xài thử đi
<Truongan> tải cái iso Fedora based kìa
<Truongan> systemd + gnome3
<afterlastangel> Truongan: chỉ thử thì tải làm gì
<afterlastangel> phải dùng luôn :D
<Truongan> liveCD mà vào màn hình gnome trong vòng 15s
<Truongan> :-s
<afterlastangel> em ko biết xài fedora :((
<afterlastangel> ><
<Truongan> lẹ xám hồn
<afterlastangel> tuỳ máy thôi
<afterlastangel> laptop ổ cứng cùi sao chạy nỗi
<Truongan> lẹ hơn con gentoo là ấn tượng rồi
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> hic hic
<Lokiheero> kde đây
<Truongan> mặc dù công bằng mà nói thì con gentoo trong máy cài nhiều thứ hơn cái liveCD :D
<Lokiheero> đẹp lung linh
<afterlastangel> xìa Ubuntu mới nhớ mấy cái icon trên Desktop :((
<Truongan> Lokiheero: /me cũng có kde trên lap
<Truongan> máy bàn /me xài gentoo gnome =))
<afterlastangel> ubuntu mới trống trải quá :((
<N2I> :-/
<afterlastangel> charcos icon trên màn hình :D
<codai2810> N2I: sao nay toàn chữ hoa thế
<codai2810> ;))
<N2I> đổi gió :|
<_FirePhoenix_> (ibus-daemon:7488): IBUS-CRITICAL **: 17:33:12.965972: ibus_write_address: assertion `pf != NULL' failed
<_FirePhoenix_>  Ai biet loi nay giup em :(
<_FirePhoenix_> chay ibus-setup no bao ibus daemon chua chay muon bat khong chon yes no ra loi nay >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> chay = quyen root thi khong soa
<_FirePhoenix_> da giai quyet xong :(
<nobawk> congrat
<_FirePhoenix_> Yen on roi gio di hoc bai :(
<vubuntor430> xin chào
<vubuntor430> có pro nào ở còn online ko cho mình hỏi chut
<vubuntor430> :)
<vubuntor430> <ding>
<nobawk> vubuntor430: ko
<vubuntor430> mình đang dùng scim unikey
<vubuntor430> nhưng mỗi khi chuyển sang tác vụ mới thì lại phải chọn lại bộ gõ tiếng việt 1 lần
<vubuntor430> có cách nào khắc phục để luôn type được tiếng việt ko
<vubuntor430> như unikey của win ý
<Lokiheero> chọn lại bộ gõ bằng chuột à
<nobawk> vubuntor430: cái đó mới là hay đó
<nobawk> có phải ứng dụng nào cũng cần gõ tiếng việt đâu
<vubuntor430> oh
<vubuntor430> ví dụ đang soạn thảo tiếng việt ok
<codai2810> mình dùng ibus-unikey thấy có tùy chọn để luôn type đc tiếng việt
<codai2810> chắc scim cũng có, bạn vào preference thử xem
<vubuntor430> muốn tra cứu cái gì đó, bật firefõ lên thì lại phải chọn lại
<vubuntor430> hơi bất tiện
<codai2810> vubuntor430: gõ phím tắt nhanh mà
<codai2810> có gì đâu
<vubuntor430> mình mò mãi ko ra
<nobawk> Ctrl + space :3
<codai2810> vubuntor430: ctrl + space :D
<vubuntor430> vậy không có cách nào để luôn type tiếng việt ah
<codai2810> vubuntor430: thử xem nhé
<codai2810> vubuntor430: System > Preferences > Keyboard input methods
<codai2810> chọn tab advance
<Lokiheero> .t -5
<bkphenny> Tue, 05 Apr 2011 10:16:05 -5
<codai2810> vubuntor430: nếu thấy chỗ Share the same input method among all applications thì tick chọn
<codai2810> còn ko thì tự mò :D
<vubuntor430> đã thấy
<vubuntor430> có 2 ô để tick
<vubuntor430> vậy tick cả 2 ô ah
<codai2810> vubuntor430: uh
<vubuntor430> ok
<vubuntor430> thử xem nào
<vubuntor430> :)
<codai2810> gudluck
<vubuntor430> vẫn không được bạn ạ
<vubuntor430> vào thử soft cen
<vubuntor430> vẫn phải chọn lại để type tiếng việt
<vubuntor430> được rồi bạn ạ
<vubuntor430> trong input method phải chọn unikey nữa
<vubuntor430> cám ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor430> :)
<codai2810> vubuntor430: congrat
<vubuntor430> lại ko được rồi
<vubuntor430> =.=
<vubuntor433> .PING
<vubuntor433> .ping
<vubuntor433> }ping
<favadi> vubuntor433: pong
<nobawk> ko đc?
<codai2810> vubuntor430: sao thế
<vubuntor430> khi chuyển sang ứng dungj khác
<vubuntor430> nó vẫn bị reset
<codai2810> vubuntor430: lạ nhỉ :D mình vẫn dùng bình thường :D
<vubuntor430> tức là nó luôn luôn hiện màu cam ah
<vubuntor430> luôn luôn là Vie scim ý
<codai2810> vubuntor430: tức là luôn gõ đc tiếng việt
<codai2810> vubuntor430: nhưng mà mình dùng ibus
<codai2810> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<codai2810> vubuntor430: :D
<vubuntor430> oh
<vubuntor430> dùng cái đó ổn chứ
<codai2810> vubuntor430: uh
<afterlastangel> beta no ko chiu tat thong bao loi
<afterlastangel> cu bao loi hoai
<afterlastangel> :((
<codai2810> :D
<vubuntor743> sr, cho mình hỏi đổi tên như thế nào vậy mọi người
<codai2810>  /nick + tên nick
<vubuntor743> đc rồi
<vubuntor743> :s
<vubuntor743> s
<vubuntor949> hi
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor949> :d
<vubuntor949> các bạn giúp mình enable cái fingerprint của dell v3400
<vubuntor949> mình đã search rồi, mà ko đc
<kid__tuki> vubuntor949: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<bksupybot> Title: ThinkFinger - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<kid__tuki> bạn thử ở đây chưa?
<vubuntor949> minh thu roi
 * kid__tuki đi núp thôi
 * kid__tuki hem phải sn
<codai2810> vubuntor949: ping nobawk
<vubuntor949> @codai: mình không hiểu
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor949: hoi nobawk ấy
<vubuntor949> @: làm thế nào đẻ hỏi đc bạn nobawk
<vubuntor949> :-/
<kid__tuki> !grub2
<kid__tuki> !a
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ubot2> Factoid 'a' not found
<kid__tuki> 2' mới nhận
<meoham> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<meoham> -i
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-06
<vubuntor810> cho em hoi : lần trước em chạy lệnh chmod -r u+rwx <ten file> để chạy file install.sh tại terminal. Sau đó bây giờ em ko cài đc phần mềm gì nữa cả ,vd : sudo apt-get insatll tenfile thì nó báo "Unable to locate package tênfile " ,em phải làm sao
<vubuntor379> Máy của em dùng Ubuntu 10.10 (Asus A42F) nhưng không hiểu sao để loa laptop thì không bị rè còn cắm loa ngoài vào thì lại bì rèthì
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> liệu có phải jack lỏng ko?
<vubuntor379> em đã tìm trên forum cái này nhưng thấy chưa ai giải quyết được
<vubuntor379> không phải ạ
<vubuntor379> tại khi để trên Windows thì không bị rè tẹo nào
<vubuntor379> em restart lại sang Ubuntu thì bị
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> aplay -l
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor379
<vubuntor379> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: INTEL HDMI 0 [INTEL HDMI 0]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 7: INTEL HDMI 1 [INTEL HDMI 1]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<anyoneofus> lol
<nobawk> vubuntor379: bạn thử cài gỏi alsa backport vào xem
<nobawk> vubuntor379: biết đâu hết lỗi này
<vubuntor379> nó báo lỗi: E: Không thể định vị gói backport
<nobawk> vubuntor379: vào synaptic mà search
<nobawk> gói đó tên dài ngoằng ngoằng chứ ko phải ngắn gọn thế đâu
<vubuntor379> à thế có mấy gói như thế liền anh ạ
<nobawk> cài gói alsa backport
<vubuntor379> nó có 2 cái, ở phần miêu tả thì như thế này anh ạ:
<vubuntor379> 1. Backported drivers for alsa-driver snapshot.
<vubuntor379> 2. Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.35 ALSA snapshots.
<vubuntor379> em đã cài cái 2 rồi mà vẫn thấy rè
<vubuntor379> ơ mà cũng lạ, em dùng headphone thì không thấy rè
<CoconutCrab> loa rè
<vubuntor379> vâng
<vubuntor379> nghĩa là nó luôn có tiếng loẹt xoẹt ý anh
<vubuntor379> em dùng headphone và loa laptop thì không thây bị rè
<nobawk> vubuntor379: chọn thử cái 1
<vubuntor379> khi dùng speaker thì bị rè nên em nghĩ là do jack
<vubuntor379> em đang cài cả 2 cái rồi
<vubuntor379> khi dùng speaker thì bị rè nên em nghĩ là do jack nhưng mà trên windows thì không hề bị
<vubuntor379> em đã cài xong cả 2 rồi, anh đợi em restart lại xem có được không nhé
<vubuntor965> các anh còn ở đó không?
<vubuntor965> em cài rồi vẫn thấy loa rè
<vubuntor772> xin chào
<vubuntor772> em muốn hỏi cái này
<vietred> chào
<vietred> !ask
<vubuntor772> hiện em đang có 1 con server ubuntu, con này thường xuyên bị quá tải
<vubuntor772> em muốn triển khai thêm một con nữa để chạy song song
 * vietred chuồn đây :-p
<vubuntor772> em muốn hỏi code để khi nào một server quá tải thì sẽ chuyển sang sử dụng server kia
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor772: tìm mấy bài về load balance mà đọc
<vubuntor772> thế ạ
<vubuntor772> thank you bác nhé
<vubuntor844> làm sao để bật chế độ hibernate trên ubuntu
<vubuntor844> có ai đây ko ạ
<vubuntor844> giúp e với
<vubuntor844> sak
<vietred> hình như ubuntu ko cài sẵn hibernate nhỉ? :-?
<vubuntor006> chào các bạn
<vubuntor006> mình mới cài ubuntu
<vubuntor006> giờ mình muốn cài đặt phần mềm eclipse
<vubuntor006> mình tải file nguồn về rồi
<v0ld3m0rt248> !hi
<vubuntor006> giờ làm sao cài vào đây các bạn
<vubuntor006> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vậy tại sao bạn lại dùng ubuntu
<v0ld3m0rt248> vào software center cài từ file deb đi bạn
<vubuntor006> mình học kỹ thuật phần mềm, và muốn học một ít về bảo mật
<v0ld3m0rt248> ặc
<vubuntor006> mình tải về file nén .gz rồi
<codai2810> vubuntor006: bạn giải nén ra rồi xem có file readme ko, đọc và làm theo hướng dẫn ở file đó
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g compile eclipse từ source
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://download.eclipse.org/technology/dltk/downloads/drops/R1.0/R-1.0-200906171219/compilelogs/plugins/org.eclipse.dltk.python.core_1.0.0.v20090613-1432/@dot.bin.html
<vubuntor006> ??
<v0ld3m0rt248> codai2810: :-/  sao bỏ vnluser sớm thế ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> codai2810: http://baigiang.violet.vn/present/show/entry_id/2311538/cm_id/1046961
<bksupybot> Title: Thư viện Bài giảng điện tử (at baigiang.violet.vn)
<codai2810> v0ld3m0rt248: vì ko muốn xem anh spam nữa
<v0ld3m0rt248> spam giúp người cũng dc mà ? :(
<nobawk> codai2810: có hiểu thế nào là first come first serve ko?
<vubuntor006> Bạn có thể hướng dẫn mình phải làm thế nào hông?
<codai2810> nobawk: tiến trình nào đc đưa vào hệ thống trước sẽ được phục vụ trước
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bg | vubuntor006
<vubuntor006> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor006: lên wiki, hướng dẫn sử dụng đọc nhé
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor006: bạn đọc hiểu tiếng anh tốt không ?
<nobawk> codai2810: ờ có thế thôi
<codai2810> nobawk: như vậy nếu vào cùng lúc thì nó phục vụ kiểu gì ạ?
<vubuntor006> mình chả biết quái gì về, ubuntu cả, chán quá, không phải nhờ không được thì mình nói này nọ, nhưng mà thật là chán quá
<codai2810> zz
<Lokiheero> chậc chậc
<nobawk> codai2810: làm sao để vào cùng 1 lúc?
<nobawk> codai2810: chương trình máy tính thực hiện tuần tự nhá
<codai2810> tại em thấy đề của thầy cho là
<codai2810> giả sử có 3 tiến trình p1, p2, p3 cùng đc đưa vào hệ thống tại thời điểm 0
<codai2810> :-\
<nobawk> codai2810: nó giống như là xếp hàng ấy
<codai2810> s/đề của thầy cho/đề của thùy chép/
<v0ld3m0rt248> nghe giống xếp hàng gánh nứoc trong 1 cái ngỗ chật hẹp =))
<vubuntor239> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor239> cho minh hoi ti
<vubuntor239> dang cai phan mem bang lenh apt-get install
<vubuntor239> nhung do mang trong co quan minh dung proxy
<vubuntor239> vay lam sao de setup proxy cai dat phan mam day? nho cac ban chi giup?
<vubuntor463> xin lỗi lúc nãy mới hỏi vụ proxy
<vubuntor463> nhưng bị rớt net
<vubuntor463> có ai trả lời mình ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor463> :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor463: vào chỗ set proxy ấy
<vubuntor463> cho nao vay ban?
<vubuntor463> minh moi dung ubuntu nen ko ranh
<vubuntor463> bạn hướng dẫn kỹ chút nha :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor463: system > adminis > proxy
<C4NoC> hình như thế
<vubuntor463> da cau hinh roi ma no van ko tai duoc
<vubuntor463> thoi cam on ban nhe
<vubuntor791> hi, alo
<Truongan> hi, ola
<vubuntor791> tưởng ko có ai
<vubuntor791> mình hỏi cái áo Ubuntu
<Truongan> có 19 người nè
<Truongan> hỏi gì hỏi đi
<vubuntor791> còn bán ko nhỉ
<Truongan> chừng nào hỏi không thấy trả lời thì tức là không có ai
<Truongan> :D
<vubuntor791> mún mua áo nè
<Truongan> ồ
<Truongan> cái đó mình không có bán
<Truongan> bạn chờ ai đó bán ghé vô đây vậy
<Truongan> lol
<vubuntor791> hì, thấy áo đẹp.
<vubuntor244> a lô, party off ở Hà lội thế lào vậy bà con ?
<vubuntor244> oái, không ai đi offline ubuntu release 11.04 à ?
<Truongan> chắc các bác HN chưa vào đây thôi
<vubuntor244> hix, hẹn hò mãi mà chưa thấy lên lịch gì cả :(
<vubuntor244> ae bận robocon hết roài
<vubuntor853> hi
<vubuntor853> ban co the noi tieng viet ko./
<vubuntor853> ????????
<pentrix> hey có ai không, giúp em nào
<pentrix> e đang dùng ubuntu 10,10 ( cài bằng đĩa) vừa cại lại win 7 , giờ ko boot vào menu ubuntu đc
<pentrix> >"< ai gúp với :(
<Truongan> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Cài_lại_grub
<bksupybot> Title: Cài lại grub – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Truongan> Cứ theo toa trên mà hốt thuốc
<pentrix> thanks mọi người nha, để em làm thử xem
<pentrix> không ổn rồi, e là ubuntu 10.10 làm theo cách đó nhưng ko đc ,
<nobawk> !grub2
<Lokiheero> pentrix: y hệt thoai à
<nobawk> cài lại grub
<pentrix> lúc gõ find /boot/grub/starge1 báo là command erro
<Lokiheero> cài lại grub2 dễ ẹt ý mà
<nobawk> grub 2 mờ
<Lokiheero> pentrix: ubuntu xài grub2
<nobawk> Lokiheero: khó hơn grub1
<Lokiheero> cái đó grub 1
<nobawk> pentrix: vào wiki đọc bài grub2
<Truongan> trong đó có cái link sang grub 2
<pentrix> đúng euif grub2 , hi vâng e đang đọc rồi đây
<Truongan> Nếu bạn sử dụng Grub 2(Ubuntu 9.10 trở lên) thì bạn xem hướng dẫn ở đây
<pentrix> :D thanks cả nhà nhá
 * Lokiheero nhớ mình fix grub2 dễ òm
<Truongan> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2#Ph.E1.BB.A5c_h.E1.BB.93i_Grub_2_b.E1.BA.B1ng_.C4.91.C4.A9a_LiveCD
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<cocojumbo> anh em có ai xài shotwell không nhỉ
<vubuntor042> có ai không ?
<cocojumbo> có em
<vubuntor042> Ubuntu exam windows ???
<vubuntor042> ủa biết tiếng việt hã
<cocojumbo> dạ
<cocojumbo> em có học qua tiếng việt
<vubuntor042> ubutu làm sao cài
<cocojumbo> dạ anh bỏ đĩa vào và cài
<vubuntor042> ẹc
<cocojumbo> thiệt mà
<cocojumbo> anh xài đĩa hay xài usb
<vubuntor042> chưa có mua đĩa hehe
<cocojumbo> vậy anh xài usb cũng được
<vubuntor860> buồn, ban nãy gặp 1 chiên gia bên kĩ nghệ phần mềm bảo đi đọc wiki đi , thế hắn biến lun
<vubuntor860> bùn
<vubuntor042> nhưng mà bios k hỗ trợ
<Truongan> kỹ nghệ phần mềm là bên nào
<vubuntor042> Sao mấy bạn nói chuyện giống Robot quá vậy
<vubuntor860> Truongan: hắn bảo hắn là sv học kĩ nghệ phần mềm
<vubuntor042> ?
<vubuntor042> Robot hã
<vubuntor042> nói chuyện cọc lóc
<Truongan> ai *cộc lốc* ?
<vubuntor860> đang định bảo đi  đi học linux lpi đi thì hắn chuồn mất
<vubuntor860> vubuntor042: tớ là bot, robot mà có phải người đầu,   tác giả viết tớ làm mệt quá nên rút gọn bớt ròi
<vubuntor860> bớt thưa gửi mệt nhọc
<vubuntor042> Trời !!
<vubuntor860> vubuntor042: với lại ngồi đầy cũng lâu rồi, nhẵn mặt nhau hết, nên khỏi cần thưa gửi
<cocojumbo> sao em hỏi có ai xài shotwell không mà hem nghe trả lời gì hết trơn
<codai2810> cocojumbo: ko có ai trả lời thì tức là ko có ai xài :)
<cocojumbo> èo
<cocojumbo> toàn mấy bác code
<cocojumbo> ko có mấy bác xài à
<cocojumbo> hic
<codai2810> :D
<vubuntor860> đọc trang chủ của nó xem
<vubuntor368> Cái đĩa Linux tui mua về sao k cài dc
<vubuntor860> không đọc được thì google translate ra tiếng việt
<codai2810> vubuntor368: mua ở đâu? cài báo lỗi gì?
<Truongan> vubuntor368:  down đi, đừng mua
<vubuntor860> check md5, sh1 của nó
<vubuntor368> Down làm sao
<vubuntor860> check md5, sha1 của nó
<vubuntor368> tui đâu biết ghi đĩa
<vubuntor860> lên ubuntu.com down
<codai2810> vubuntor368: bạn ở đâu?
<vubuntor368> Download xong thì làm sao cài
<vubuntor860> cài ra usb cũng dduwowjc mà
<vubuntor860> cài ra usb cũng được mà
<vubuntor368> Bios của mình không hỗ trợ Boot bằng USB
<codai2810> vubuntor368: bạn ở đâu?
<vubuntor368> Việt Nam
<vubuntor860> .g cài ubuntu lên usb
<bkphenny> vubuntor860: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/xin-huong-dan-cach-cai-he-dieu-hanh-linux-ubutu-tren-usb-912921.html
<bksupybot> Title: Xin Hướng Dẫn Cách Cài Hệ Điều Hành "Linux Ubutu" Trên USB (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<codai2810> vubuntor368: cụ thể đê, gần mình thì mình tặng cái đĩa :-/
<vubuntor860> .g boot từ usb trên các dòng main đời cũ
<bkphenny> vubuntor860: http://forum.bkav.com.vn/showthread.php?1232-Tao-USB-boot-SIEU-TOC-ngay-ca-tren-Main-KHONG-HO-TRO-BOOT-tu-USB-Win7-va-XP-
<vubuntor860> bkphenny: làm gì thế, ho đi chứ ?
<vubuntor860> }ping
<vubuntor368> Đang xem
<vubuntor860> bkphenny: làm gì thế, ho đi chứ ?
<cocojumbo> khụ khụ
<cocojumbo> hỏi bot như thế nào nhỉ
<codai2810> .g hỏi bot như thế nào nhỉ
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.vuongquocnhi.vn/n/1/89/2681/dung-thuoc-tang-can-cho-be-nhu-the-nao
<bksupybot> Title: Dùng thuốc tăng cân cho bé như thế nào? - Hỏi đáp sức khỏe - Nhí thông tin - Trang thông tin cập nhật liên tục (at www.vuongquocnhi.vn)
<codai2810> =))
<cocojumbo> .g gì
<bkphenny> cocojumbo: http://www.myspace.com/gisellaccia
<bksupybot> Title: gì on Myspace (at www.myspace.com)
<cocojumbo> .g shotwell
<bkphenny> cocojumbo: http://yorba.org/shotwell/
<bksupybot> Title: Shotwell (at yorba.org)
<cocojumbo> ặc
<cocojumbo> chỉ tới trang chủ
<cocojumbo> cũng như ko
<cocojumbo> .g wget
<bkphenny> cocojumbo: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU Wget (at www.gnu.org)
<cocojumbo> >.<
<cocojumbo> ai chỉ giùm mình wget với
<cocojumbo> mình có 1 file chứa các link
<cocojumbo> mà các link trong đó đã sắp xếp rồi
<Truongan> for i in cat xxx do wget $i done
<cocojumbo> muốn vừa down vừa đổi tên lại để nó xếp đúng thứ tự đó luôn
<cocojumbo> có cách nào gọn hơn ko :|
<Truongan> for $i in cat xxx do wget $i -o $i done
<cocojumbo> èo
<cocojumbo> liệu chỉ dùng wget ko thôi được hem nhỉ
<Truongan> chạy wget -h mà coi đi bạn
<zj3t3mju> cocojumbo: wget -i links
<Truongan> -i thì không có đổi tên file
<cocojumbo> for i in $(cat 1.txt) ; do wget $i -O $j.jpg; j=$(($j+1)); done
<cocojumbo> tạm thời thì làm vầy
<cocojumbo> để nghiên cứu chơi í mà :D
<Truongan> đó vậy đi
<Truongan> gõ xong nó tự lưu history mfa
<Truongan> lần sau lục history ra gõ lại
<afterlastangel> ubuntu 11.04 khó xài quá chắc quay về với Windows 7 thôi :(
<Truongan> afterlastangel: Hôm qua mới khen unity với anh xong
<Truongan> =))
<Truongan> qua chơi với gnome 3 đê
<Truongan> \:D/
<afterlastangel> à
<afterlastangel> khso xài
<afterlastangel> với bug tung lên luôn
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> chả lẽ quay lại 10.04
<afterlastangel> ~X(
<Truongan> anh dùng gnome 3 live CD chả thấy miếng bug nào
<Lokiheero> }ping
<vubuntor056> ???????????
<vubuntor056> co ai hok ?
<vubuntor056> `
<vubuntor056> `
<vubuntor555> có bác nào biết học chứng chỉ LInux ở HN ở đâu ko nhỉ
<vubuntor555> cụ thể cho e phát nào
<C4NoC> vubuntor555: thieu gi`
<C4NoC> ra may trung tam hoi
<Lokiheero> LPI 1 à
<vubuntor555> e còn chưa rõ là có loại  nào
<vubuntor555> có link gì cụ thể về vấn đề này giới thiệu e phát
<vubuntor555> mà AUF còn hỗ trợ ko nhỉ
<vubuntor664> viec phien dich cac ma nguon de su dung trong ubuntu dien ra nhu the nao
<_FirePhoenix_> bien dich khong phai phien dich :|. Dien ra nhu the nao thi ban bien dich thu 1 goi xem la biet ngay ay ma
<vubuntor664> minh dc giao cho lam cai de tai: tim hieu ve viec phien dich cac ma nguon de su dung trong moi truong ubuntu.nhung minh k hieu van de vi minh moi tiep can voi ubuntu dc 1 time cuc ki ngan.neu ban biet ban chi dum minh cho xem tai lieu cu the dc k?
<Truongan> à
<Truongan> nó y chang các hệ điều hành khác thôi mà
<Truongan> biên dịch là việc của trình biên dịch
<Truongan> không ăn nhậu gì tới hệ điều hành cả
<Truongan> Bạn cứ thogn thả tìm hiểu tiếp đi há
<vubuntor664> 2 ngay nua phai nop bai bao cao roi?
<_FirePhoenix_> Thi ban bien dich mot chuong trinh viet = c ra sao thi no cung nhu vay thoi :|
<_FirePhoenix_> That su kho hieu voi cai de tai cua ban
<anyoneofus> .g kernel hoàng ngọc diêu
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://vnoss.org/docs/biendich-kernel-hnd.pdf
<anyoneofus> vubuntor664: xem thử cái đó có giúp được bạn ko
<vubuntor664> uhm
<Truongan> vubuntor664: kiếm cuốn linux programming, đọc đúng 3 chương đầu
<vubuntor518> con ai ko zay
<vubuntor664> uhm
<vubuntor518> con ai ko cho e hoi chut duoc ko
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor518
<vubuntor518>  hi <anyoneofus>
<vubuntor518> ko con ai jup minh chut ak
<vubuntor664> ban cu hoi di
<vubuntor518> hen wa van con nguoi
<Truongan> vubuntor518:  hỏi đi rồi biết còn hay không
<vubuntor518> ban cho minh 1 cau: qua trinh khoi dong cua ubuntu co giong Linux hay ko zay?
<_FirePhoenix_> >"<
<thichlinux> :))
<vubuntor518> mai  nộp bài rùi hjx
<_FirePhoenix_> that su la...
<_FirePhoenix_> Ban da tim hieu duoc nhung gi ve linux va u vay :|
<vubuntor518> mình đang học môn hệ điều hành. thầy cho câu hỏi về làm. trình bày quá trình khởi động của U Linux , windown XP .....
<anyoneofus> vubuntor518: rồi sao nữa?
<vubuntor664> giong
<Truongan> vubuntor518: load kernel, load shell, xài!
<Truongan> Mọi hệ điều hành đều vậy
<Truongan> rồi đó
<vubuntor518> mà chư biết nhiều về U nên chịu ko làm được
<Truongan> nộp thầy đi
<anyoneofus> lol
<vubuntor518> ai tra~ lời giúp mình được ko?
<_FirePhoenix_>  load kernel, load shell <<< thi no la nhu the nay ma :|
<anyoneofus> cái này ko được rồi, bạn vubuntor518 học môn HĐH được bao lâu rồi?
<vubuntor518> mình mới đầu học thui, đến máy cái thuật toán Semaphore
<Truongan> khoảng 4 chương nữa bạn sẽ tới phần phân biệt kernel với shell :D
<Truongan> nếu mình nhớ không lầm
<vubuntor518> hjx vậy sao mà làm câu hỏi kia bạn?
<vubuntor518> câu này ông thầy cho từ chương 2 (lập lịc CPU)
<_FirePhoenix_> Hoi thay =))
<Truongan> Đi nói với thầy em làm không ra thầy giải đi
<Truongan> vậy là có đáp án thôi
<vubuntor518> ông ko nói. kêu mai nộp rồi biết
<Truongan> Thì cứ vậy đi
<vubuntor518> ex. vậy nguy cơ die rùi
<Truongan> sinh viên không thi lại không phải là sinh viên
<Truongan> die nó mới vui
<Truongan> pass chán lắm
<vubuntor518> lại thế nữa.
<vubuntor518> môn này khóa trước mình cao nhất 7 điểm. còn toàn 4 5
<thichlinux> bỏ $ ra học... ko pass.. buồn chứ :D
<vubuntor518> 4 chỉ chứ ít đâu
<_FirePhoenix_> That su thi thay kien thuc cua ban chua du de lam duoc de tai nay :|
<kid__> hơ
<kid__> hình như kì sau mới phải học môn này
<Truongan> Học chương 2 làm 1 câu chương gần coouosi không ra thì không có chết được đâu
<Truongan> chừng nào chết thì chặn thầy ở cổng
<vubuntor518> ông to lắm ...................^^
<Truongan> Ngày xưa mình học hết cả học kỳ cũng làm không ra câu đó
<Truongan> lol
<Truongan> To kệ ổng
<Truongan> bộ có mình bạn chết thôi sao
<Truongan> nếu 1 mình bạn chết thì lỗi ở bạn rồi
<Truongan> khỏi kiếm ổng
<vubuntor664> truongan oi sach linux programming toan = tiang anh,doc the nao dc
<_FirePhoenix_> kì 3 mới phải học môn đó với cuốn mordern os dày vật vã >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<Truongan> vubuntor664: mở sách ra, nhìn chữ, đọc
<Truongan> vubuntor664:  làm đúng 3 bước không được thiếu nhá
<_FirePhoenix_> truongan  oi sach linux programming toan = tiang anh,doc the nao dc <<< Bạn học CNTT mà nói câu này thì
<Truongan> _FirePhoenix_: Hồi đó tớ chiến cuốn operating system concepts
<vubuntor518> em đang phải gặm nhấm môn HDH và công nghệ phần mềm chuối cả nải
<Truongan> số trang là  4 con số
<Truongan> =))
<_FirePhoenix_> Cuốn đó em mới đọc thử :D
<Truongan> cũng may môn chỉ bắt học đến 1/2 cuốn
 * kid__ cũng đang học se
<kid__> vubuntor518:  nói chung là vui
<_FirePhoenix_> Mới vào đã Programming fundamentals with c :|
<vubuntor518> cho em hỏi 1 câu nữa
<vubuntor518> khi bấm nút power thì cái nào hoạt động trước?
<Truongan> vubuntor518: cái main
<vubuntor518> trong cái main có nhiều cái mà
<Truongan> vubuntor518: cái nguồn
<vubuntor518> tk bạn. e ngồi gặm code thui. G9 cả nhà
<Lokiheero> vubuntor518: thế mình cho bạn một cái khởi đầu vậy
<Lokiheero> sau khi nhấn power
<Lokiheero> máy sẽ bắt đầu POST
<Lokiheero> power on self test
<Lokiheero> search wiki bắt đầu từ đây
<Lokiheero> sau đó là boottrap gì đó
<Lokiheero> mà mai nộp rồi thì giờ đi ngủ cho khỏe
<Lokiheero> làm một đề tài thì đọc qua loa cũng chả hiểu mấy đâu :))
<vubuntor518> ko có chữ nào sao ngũ được
<vubuntor518> đây là câu hỏi kiểm tra 30% điểm ko phải đề tài hjx
<Lokiheero> đợi tới đêm trước ngày nộp thì sao làm được gì :)
<Lokiheero> cái này là do bạn hok hỏi kĩ ông thầy, phải hỏi ổng trình bày ở mức độ nào nữa
<vubuntor518> mình làm mấy hôm rùi nhưng chưa biết đúng ko nữa
<vubuntor518> lên thu viện mượn sách U mà cả thư viện ko có 1 cuốn
<Lokiheero> lol
<Lokiheero> làm mấy thứ này google là ra :d
<Lokiheero> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linuxboot/
<bksupybot> Title: Inside the Linux boot process (at www.ibm.com)
<Lokiheero> nhưng mà tùy mức độ trình bày nó thế nào, trình bày chi tiết hay tổng quát
<vubuntor518> tổng quát thui
<vubuntor518> các bước nó khởi dộng
<vubuntor518> còn ko đi sâu
<vubuntor518> link bạn đưa là về Linux ak.
<Truongan> .g what happen when computer start
<bkphenny> Truongan: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Unix-and-Internet-Fundamentals-HOWTO/bootup.html
<bksupybot> Title: What happens when you switch on a computer? (at tldp.org)
<Truongan> vầy đi cho lẹ
<Lokiheero> vubuntor518: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialInitProcess.html thấy 6 bước đó hem
<bksupybot> Title: Linux: Init Process and PC Boot Procedure (at www.yolinux.com)
<Lokiheero> tổng quát cỡ đó là đủ
<Lokiheero> ubuntu dùng grub2 chứ hok phải là LILO
<Truongan> tổng quát nhất thì cứ load kernel, load shell, chạy chương trình rồi xài
<vubuntor518> thui chơi đại 6 bước bày cũng được
<vubuntor518> vậy là U chỉ là phiên bản của Linux ak a?
<thichlinux> #fedora
<thichlinux> sory nham`
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-07
<meoham> có ai giúp em với , hi em mới cài ubuntu , khi khởi động hay xuất hiện dòng báo lỗi [ 15.799491] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled
<meoham> em cài card màn hình của ATI rồi , kèm theo đó là hiện tượng thỉnh thoảng màn hình nháy nháy mấy cái :(
<nobawk> meoham: cài driver ip?
<meoham> driver ip là sao ạ?
<nobawk> nhầm
<nobawk> driver gì
<meoham> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<nobawk> meoham: bạn dùng driver gì
<nobawk> meoham: i915 là driver intel mà
<meoham> driver của ATI kìa ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<nobawk> meoham: day' la` card ati
<nobawk> meoham: máy bạn có 2 card đồ hoạ đúng ko, 1 core i của intel và card ati, máy asus?
<nobawk> meoham: các đơn giản là vào bios disable 1 cái đi
<nobawk> còn 1 cách hay hơn là cấu hình switch graphic
<meoham> máy dell, vâng đúng rùi có 2 card
<nobawk> nếu có 2 card thì vào bios disable 1 cái đi
<nobawk> rồi cài driver vào
<nobawk> thế thôi
<meoham> uki thanks anh, ak em muốn tạo một usb boot trong ubuntu thì dùng cái gì ạ
<nobawk> unetbootin
<meoham> thanks cả nhà nhé hi,
<vubuntor775> chuyen doi tu win 64 bit sang 32 bit lam the nao ay nhi?hi
<nobawk> ồ, windows thì qua windows-vn.org
<nobawk> ở đây toàn những người ko biết dùng windows ko thôi à
<vubuntor775> hi
<vubuntor775> uhm
<vubuntor459> phien dich ma nguon la nhu the nao vay
<vubuntor459> k co ai sao
<vubuntor600> may anh ai biet dung 3g khong chi em voi
<vubuntor600> tren dien dan coi roi ma k dc
<vubuntor473> tui mua cái đĩa Ubuntu sao nó cho cài LIVE k ah
<vubuntor473> lấy đĩa ra thì mất tui
<Lokiheero> vubuntor473: cài vô máy thì sao mất được :)
<Truongan> Gnome 3 phát hành rồi
<vubuntor169> cho hoi, cach khai bao dia chi IP cua card mang tren may cai ubuntu!
<Truongan> ifconfig
<vubuntor169> tiep theo nua mjh phaj lam nhu the nao!
<Lokiheero> vubuntor169: ubuntu thì dùng giao diện cho nhanh
<vubuntor717> cho minh hoi cach lien lac thong qua cac dich vu mang( HTTP, FTP, SMTP,POP3...) tu may chay ubuntu de may chay windows! cam on!...
<C4NoC> là sao?
<Truongan> vubuntor717: Nó cũng y chang như từ máy window qua máy window thôi
<vubuntor717> nhug mjnh moj lam quen ubuntu nen hog bjt ji hjt ak'! co the huong dan chj tiet 1 chut ko! cam on nju!...
<Truongan> à nó chẳng có khác gì bên windows hết á
<Truongan> không có gì để hướng dẫn cả
<vubuntor717> vay con cach khaj bao dia chi IP thj sao!..
<Truongan> "khaj bao dia chi IP" nghĩa là gì
<vubuntor717> cach khaj bao dia chj IP cua card mang tren may chay ubuntu ak'!
<Truongan> khai báo cho ai? Ai tra khảo mà khai báo?
<vubuntor717> ban thog cam, vj mjnh dang lam de an' ve linux nhug gap. mben phan ubuntu nen phai nho cac ban giup!
<Truongan> cha sanh mẹ đẻ tới giờ mềnh dùng windows lẫn linux chưa bao giờ nghe tới khái niệm "khaj bao dia chj IP"
<vubuntor717> day nek, cau hoj dua ra dzay nek " anh/chj hay trinh bay cach khai bao dia chj IP cua card mang tren may chay ubuntu ma ban dang dung"
<Truongan> Vậy bạn hỏi lại người hỏi câu hỏi đó xem khai bao nghĩa là làm gì nha
<Lokiheero> vubuntor717: vô network connection ấy, làm trên GUI cho nó dễ
<Lokiheero> hình là system >> admin gì đó trong menu
 * Lokiheero lâu roài hok đụng tới ubuntu nên hok nhớ rõ vị trí
<Lokiheero> Truongan: khai báo có thể là thay đổi, hoặc tạo một connection mới với thông tin ip và dns khác
<vubuntor717> ah "khaj bao" dai loaj nhu la dat dia chj IP cho may dang chay ubuntu dzay ak'!
<Lokiheero> support end-user chứ có support administrator đâu mà đòi phải dùng đúng thuật ngữ
<vubuntor717> bay jo mjnh ko bjt cau hoj do, dzay ban nao co the huong dan chj tiet ! chut hog, mjnh cam on nhju lam!
<Truongan> ifconfig eth0 x.y.z.w
<Truongan> vubuntor717: Nói là đặt từ đầu là dễ hiểu rồi
<vubuntor717> dzay phaj lam sao! mjh gan nop baj uj!
<Truongan> vubuntor717: bạn có ubuntu ở đó không vậy ?
<Truongan> http://www.thegioididong.com/tin-tuc-t%C6%B0%20v%E1%BA%A5n%20ti%C3%AAu%20d%C3%B9ng,32153-gan-ip-tinh-cho-ubuntu-1004-va-cac-phien-ban-cua-w.aspx
<Truongan> Nếu có thì vô đây
<vubuntor717> co mjnh dang chay ubuntu tren may ao, dzay co duoc ko!
<Truongan> Vậy chắc là không đó
<Truongan> vì máy ảo nó rất là ảo
<Truongan> lol
<Truongan> khả năng là chỉnh dược nhưng sau đó không vô mạng được
<Truongan> :D
<vubuntor717> uhm! cam on ban nhiu lam, mjnh chj can bjt cah dat IP la duoc uj!....
<vubuntor717> ah mjnh co ! cau hoj? nua mong cac ban gjup tiep duoc ko!.. cau hoj co noj dug dzay nek " anh/ chj hay trinh bay cach  lien lac thong qua cac dich vu mang( HTTP, FTP, SMTP, POP3, IMAP) tu may chay unbuntu nay den nhung may khac chay Windows cua micorosoft"... xin cam on!
<Truongan> vubuntor717: Trả lời: "Y chang như từ 2 máy window đến với nhau"
<vubuntor717> dzay mjnh bjet oj! cam on ban rat nhju!... cong dong ubuntu rat tuyet!.... cam on nhe!...
<vubuntor430> alo
<vubuntor430> mọi người cho hỏi trong centos
<vubuntor430> mình tải file .gz về
<vubuntor430> giải nén ra thành thư mục rồi
<vubuntor430> mà h mình muốn cài gói đó
<vubuntor430> thì làm sao
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: bạn đọc cái file README trong thư mục đó
<anyoneofus> có hướng dẫn mà
<vubuntor430> mình làm theo rồi
<vubuntor430> mà ko dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor430: muốn cài gì mà down source
<vubuntor430> à mình cài vsftpd
<vubuntor430> lên trang của nó down về
<vubuntor430> là file .gz
<vubuntor430> minh tar ra thành thư mục
<anyoneofus> trong repo của bọn CentOS chắc phải có cái này chứ nhỉ? :-\
<vubuntor430> nhưng mình ko biết làm sao cài từ thư muc đó
<vubuntor430> làm theo file install cũng ko dc
<vubuntor430> mình check thì thấy chưa cài
<vubuntor430> h mới cài
<anyoneofus> ko, ý /me là có thể cài qua repo
<anyoneofus> yum install vsftp hay vsftpd gì đó
<vubuntor430> àh mình đánh lệnh đó
<vubuntor430> mà ko tìm thấy gói đó
<vubuntor430> chắc do có ít mirrorr hay sao đó
<vubuntor430> ko xài yumm dc
<anyoneofus> .g centos vsftp
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/rhel-fedora-centos-vsftpd-installation.html
<bksupybot> Title: Red Hat / CentOS VSFTPD FTP Server Configuration (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<vubuntor430> nen minh moi fai down
<vubuntor430> thanks ban de minh doc thu
<vubuntor430> aloooooooo
<vubuntor430> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor430> mình mới cài vsftpd xong
<vubuntor430> tạo user
<vubuntor430> pass
<vubuntor614> alo
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: :3
<vubuntor430> login thử thì ko dc
<vubuntor614> xin chao anh/chi
<vubuntor430> mình bị nhiều lần rồi
<vubuntor430> cài mặc định xong
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: chắc phải có thông báo lỗi
<vubuntor430> tạo user
<vubuntor430> vào = user ma ko dc
<vubuntor430> cài mặc định
<vubuntor430> chưa chỉnh ji hết
<vubuntor430> thì tạo user
<vubuntor430> logon fai dc chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor614> em khong muon dat password (password de trang) cho user trong ubuntu 10.10 thi lam the nao ah?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: bạn thử paste file config lên đây xem nào
<anyoneofus> }paste
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: Ubuntu phải dùng pass mà nhỉ?
<anyoneofus> theo /me biết là như thế
<vubuntor614> oh tiec nhi, khong co cho nao chinh duoc ah?
<vubuntor614> may ubuntu nay em de cho public khong muon dat pass
<anyoneofus> vubuntor614: bạn cài Ubuntu vào PC ah?
<Truongan> vubuntor614: đặt 123456 làm pass đi
<Truongan> vubuntor614: tớ gặp máy ai tớ cũng gõ cái đó trước hỏi pass sau
<Truongan> lol
<anyoneofus> lol
<vubuntor430> # The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file # loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable. # Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for all compiled in defaults. # # READ THIS: This example file is NOT an exhaustive list of vsftpd options. # Please read the vsftpd.conf.5 manual page to get a full idea of vsftpd's # capabilities. # # Allow anonymous FTP? (Beware - allowed by default if you commen
<anyoneofus> }paste
<vubuntor614> OK, thank iu.
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: paste vô trang pastebin.com
<anyoneofus> rồi post link vô đây
<vubuntor430> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp
<vubuntor430> mình thử  ftp localhost
<vubuntor430> thì connected được
<vubuntor430> nhưng nó báo lỗi này
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: bạn cứ post toàn bộ file cấu hình lên pastebin
<anyoneofus> thông báo lỗi xem sau
<vubuntor430> http://pastebin.com/m5DQW83f
<bksupybot> Title: # Example config file /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf # # The default compiled in sett - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor430> bạn coi giúp mình với
<anyoneofus> ok
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: bạn đã chạy service vsftpd start
<anyoneofus>  netstat -tulpn | grep :21
<vubuntor430> rồi bạn
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor430> start thì ok
<anyoneofus> uh
<vubuntor430> netstat -tulpn | grep :21 tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21                  0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      7784/vsftpd
<anyoneofus> vậy giờ lỗi bạn gặp là gì?
<vubuntor430> lúc mình đánh thử lệnh ftp localhost
<vubuntor430> thì nó báo
<vubuntor430> Connected to localhost.
<vubuntor430> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: giờ bạn thử thế này xem có được ko nhé
<vubuntor430> và mình thử 1 máy khác mình ftp://ip_address_server
<anyoneofus> gõ ftp
<vubuntor430> đánh thử account vào
<anyoneofus> connect localhost
<vubuntor430> thì nó ko dc
<vubuntor430> ko account nào vào dc
<vubuntor430> gõ ftp connect localhost hả bạn
<vubuntor430> ko dc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor430> connect: bad port number-- localhost usage: ftp host-name [port]
<vubuntor430> chỉ có lệnh ftp localhost
<vubuntor430> chứ ko có lệnh ftp connect localhost
<anyoneofus> :D
<anyoneofus> ftp
<anyoneofus> sau đó vào thì connect localhost
<anyoneofus> ac
<anyoneofus> thằng ftp ko có lệnh connect ah?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: mềnh cài thử được mà
<anyoneofus> ftp localhost
<anyoneofus> vào ầm ầm
<vubuntor430> bạn thử xài 1 máy khác
<vubuntor430> ftp:// vào thử xem
<vubuntor430> vào = 1 account nào đó xem
<anyoneofus> uhm
<vubuntor430> ko có lệnh connect trong fpt bạn ơi
<vubuntor430> invalid command
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: dùng open
<anyoneofus> open localhost
<vubuntor430> àh nó ra lệnh lỗi 500 giống hồi nãy
<vubuntor430> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp
<vubuntor430> vậy tìm file ftp_sername ở đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor430> mình tìm ko thấy
<vubuntor430> chắc nó đòi file này
<vubuntor430> nhưng của bạn sao cài mac dinh là login dc rồi mà ta
<anyoneofus> đâu phải
 * anyoneofus connect vô tư mà
<anyoneofus> từ local và máy khác
<vubuntor430> thì đó
<vubuntor430> mình cũng cài mac dinh
<vubuntor430> ko chinh sua ji
<vubuntor430> mà lại bị
<vubuntor430> bạn cài bản mới nhất àh
<vubuntor430> vsftpd.2.3.4
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: cái pam là sao bạn?
<anyoneofus> pam_service_name=vsftpd
<anyoneofus> userlist_enable=YES
<anyoneofus> tcp_wrappers=YES
<vubuntor430> tên dịch vụ
<vubuntor430> luc danh service vsftpd start
<vubuntor430> là tên
<vubuntor430> nếu bạn sửa tên khác
 * anyoneofus vừa cài thử trên gentoo thấy bình thường
<vubuntor430> thì service tên bạn sửa
<vubuntor430> ki vay ta
<anyoneofus> tuy nhiên trong config mặc định của gentoo ko có 3 dòng cuối như của bạn
<anyoneofus> chờ chút /me paste lên cho nhé
<vubuntor448> cac bac oi cho e hoi ty
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: http://pastebin.com/dW82QsAJ
<bksupybot> Title: chungbd - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor448: mời bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor448> tinh hinh la minh cai U bang wubi
<vubuntor448> bay h minh muon chuyen U sang phan vung chinh thuc k sai wa wubi nua
<vubuntor448> theo huong dan tren Wiki U thi sau khi dung LVPM cai thi no co chay
<vubuntor448> nhung k hieu sao den phan grub  thi chon lai k vao dc
<vubuntor430> bạn cài bản mấy thế
<vubuntor430> có giống 2.3.4 ko
<anyoneofus> vsftpd: version 2.3.4
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: check log đi
<vubuntor430> giống àh
<vubuntor430> sao file cấu hình mình lại khac của bạn nhỉ
<anyoneofus> /var/log/vsftpd.log thì phải
<vubuntor430> log mình ko có trong var log
<anyoneofus> :-/
<anyoneofus> sao lại ko có nhỉ?
<vubuntor430> de mình thử copy giong file config cua ban xem sao
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: #xferlog_file=/var/log/xferlog
<anyoneofus> uncomment dòng đấy lại rồi restart vsftpd xem
<anyoneofus> mà thôi cứ dùng tạm cái của mềnh xem sao
<anyoneofus> nhớ backup lại cái cũ :D
<vubuntor430> hix toi rồi
<vubuntor430> ko start dc
<vubuntor430> :))
<vubuntor430> àh wen
<vubuntor430> bản của mình là 2.0
<vubuntor430> mẹ ơi
<anyoneofus> lol
<vubuntor430> àh mà mình tải file .gz về
<vubuntor430> unzip thành 1 thư mục 2.3.4 đó bạn
<vubuntor430> h mình sao cài dc  đây
<anyoneofus> vậy thì sao chư?
<vubuntor430> bạn mới cài chỉ minh với
<anyoneofus> cài bình thường
<anyoneofus> compile thôi
<vubuntor430> ?
<vubuntor430> h có thư mục rồi
<vubuntor430> thì làm nhung ji
<vubuntor430> chi minh voi
 * anyoneofus ko biết :3
 * anyoneofus toàn cài từ repo
<vubuntor430> compile là sao
<anyoneofus> lol
<vubuntor430> chứ nãy bạn cài ntn
<anyoneofus> át min phải biết compile chứ
<vubuntor430> khi unzip ra thu muc roi
 * anyoneofus emerge vsftpd
<vubuntor430> hix mình mới mò linux
<vubuntor430> nen ga lam
<vubuntor430> chứ admin ji
<anyoneofus> vậy thì cứ cài từ repo đi
<anyoneofus> CentOS thì cứ yum mà táng
<vubuntor430> yum thì nó ra bản 2.0
<vubuntor430> mà nó bị lỗi hồi nảy đó bạn
<anyoneofus> yum check-update
<anyoneofus> sudo đó yum search vsftpd xem nó thế nào
<anyoneofus> chắc thằng CentOS stable nên dùng bản 2.0
<anyoneofus> }ping
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: thế nào rồi?
<vubuntor430> ban co nick yahoo  ko
<vubuntor430> cho minh di
<vubuntor430> h minh ban roi
<vubuntor430> co ji minh chat sau nhe
<anyoneofus> vubuntor430: có gì cứ vào đây
 * anyoneofus onl thường xuyên mà
<anyoneofus> hoặc có thể hỏi người khác
<vubuntor430> ok
<vubuntor430> cam on ban nhieu
<anyoneofus> np
<vubuntor302> mọi người ơi vào giúp mình nhé http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=14890
<bksupybot> Title: Phân quyền chi tiết trên ubuntu như window - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> sặc
<vubuntor302> he he
<vubuntor302> giúp mình với
<afterlastangel> đang bận rồi
<afterlastangel> đọc sơ qua thấy cũng dễ mà
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> phải qua 10.04 làm việc
<afterlastangel> 11.04 chơi ko à
<vubuntor634> có ai giúp mình compile Vsftpd-2.3.4
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> sftp
<afterlastangel> compile làm gì
<afterlastangel> :-s
<vubuntor634> mình muốn thử thôi
<vubuntor634> help me
<afterlastangel> >.<
<afterlastangel> hỗ trợ new user thôi
<afterlastangel> user muốn compile phá này nọ thì
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> chịu
<afterlastangel> :P
<vubuntor634> thank
<afterlastangel> vubuntor634: bạn muốn compile thì nên dùng apt-get down về những gói cần thiết trước khi build
<afterlastangel> sudo apt-get build-dep vsftpd
<afterlastangel> sau đó compile là xong
<vubuntor842> sao file sh mình nháy đúp lại không run with temiral được nhỉ, nó chỉ hiện gedit thôi
<afterlastangel> vì chưa có quyền run cho nó
<afterlastangel> cấp đi là chạy được
<vubuntor842> excute nó thì nó không cho đánh dấu :(
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> vậy chắc thư mục đó ko có quyền?
<vubuntor842> vậy cấp quyền như nào bạn
<vubuntor842> trước mình nháy đúp vào là nó run
<vubuntor842> giờ mới cài lại U
<vubuntor842> nháy vào nó không run nữa
<C4NoC> rm -rf
<vubuntor842> thanks các bạn mình vọc ra rồi :D
<vubuntor842> à
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: đập phát chết giờ
<vubuntor842> bên linux có cái soft nào na ná dreamweaver của bên win không nhỉ
<afterlastangel> vubuntor842: bị gì vậy
<vubuntor842> học HTML mà viết trên gedit thì mỏi tay lắm
<_FirePhoenix_> bên linux có cái soft nào na ná dreamweaver của bên win không nhỉ <<< khong
<vubuntor973> anh chị tư vấn giùm em
<vubuntor973> tường lửa nào thich hợp cho ubuntu
<vubuntor973> 10.10
<vubuntor973> em mới cài ubuntu
<C4NoC> iptables
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: đập phát luôn giờ
<C4NoC> :3
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: mấy bửa nay ngồi điên đầu với nó đây :((
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: ubuntu-vn sắp được cho mượn 1 con server anh config được hông :">
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC gà , hem bít còn fắc sờ vơ
<vubuntor973> các anh chỉ giùm cách cài gói taz.gz với
<C4NoC> có súp pa ẹt min afterlastangel còn lo gì
<vubuntor973> theme for ubuntu đó ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor973: vào software center mà kiếm
<C4NoC> theme à
<C4NoC> theme thì vào apperance rồi add nó vào
<_FirePhoenix_> Giải nén đọc readme hay install làm theo mà cài
<vubuntor973> http://art.gnome.org/themes/
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME: The Free Software Desktop Project (at art.gnome.org)
<vubuntor973> đó
<vubuntor692> mấy anh cho em hỏi
<vubuntor692> Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(0,0)
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor692> lôi nay
<vubuntor973> gói đuôi tar.gz
<C4NoC> vubuntor692: làm gì mà bị lỗi đó
<_FirePhoenix_> kernel panic :|
<vubuntor692> cài may
<vubuntor973> cài gói                            tả.gz        trên http://art.gnome.org/themes/ ??????????
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME: The Free Software Desktop Project (at art.gnome.org)
<vubuntor692> sao nhi ??
<C4NoC> vubuntor692: cài thế nào mà bị
<vubuntor692> usb
<C4NoC> cài bằng usb hay cài vào usb?
<vubuntor692> cài xong rồi mà boot lần dau
<vubuntor692> cai bang usb
<vubuntor692> ?
<C4NoC> cài như thế nào?
<C4NoC> chia ổ cứng ra sao
<vubuntor692> binh thuong nhu huong dan
<C4NoC> cài bản bao nhiêu
<vubuntor692> 10.10
<C4NoC> có cài song song win hem?
<vubuntor692> k
<vubuntor692> huhu
<C4NoC> thế cài lại ?
<vubuntor692> khong co cach khac phuc sao anh
<C4NoC> ko biết lỗi gì lấy đâu mà khắc phục
<C4NoC> cài lại đi cho khỏe
<C4NoC> mà chia partition thế nào?
<vubuntor692> binh thuong ma
<vubuntor692> hay do vfs
<C4NoC> bình thường là thế nào
<vubuntor692> chia 3 o dia
<vubuntor692> 2 ha ,phan vung /,swap
<C4NoC> 2 ha?
<vubuntor692> uh
<C4NoC> 2 ha là cái gì
<vubuntor692> 2 phan vung
<C4NoC> chia 2 thôi à
<C4NoC> vubuntor692: ở SG hay HN thì chờ offline vác máy đến đi
<C4NoC> D:
 * C4NoC bò đi game
<vubuntor692> troi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor692> alo
<vubuntor692> giver do
<vubuntor692> sau khi cai giver xong can cau hinh mang gi k ha
<nobawk> hình như ko
<vubuntor692> vay la 2 may cai giver het lam sao no hieu ha
<nobawk> chắc cứ bật lên nó tự tìm nhau :3
<vubuntor692> vay la phai cung dung mang
<vubuntor280> mình muốn chỉnh time stamp trong sudoers để lưu pw trong 2 phút thì cú pháp sau dòng default có phải là time_stamp =2 không
<vubuntor320> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor320> cho e hoi tai sao nhan phim so 3 k duoc
<vubuntor320> nhan phim so 2 hoac so 3 la chuyen sang workspace moi
<vubuntor320> k tai nao su dung duoc phim so 2 va 3
<vubuntor320> giup e voi
<vubuntor320> cam on
<vubuntor160> hi mọi người vào giúp mình ở topic này nhé http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=14890&p=129976#p129976
<bksupybot> Title: Phân quyền chi tiết trên ubuntu như window - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor160> cảm ơn các bạn nhiều
<vubuntor160> ^^
<vubuntor160> how to change my nick name on this shouting box
<CoconutC1ab>  /nick abc
<TuanAnh207> ồ man
<TuanAnh207> that's usefull
<vubuntor412> mọi người có thể cho mình hỏi vài câu hok
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-08
<vubuntor437> Chao ca nha
<vubuntor437> em mo hang nha
<vubuntor437> em thay may cai themse cua U cung dep roi chi co cai bieu tuog folder la chua dep
<vubuntor437> em muon doi tat ca cac folder do lam sao ha anh
<vubuntor437> giu nguyen themse nha ma doi bieu tuong folder thoi
<vubuntor437> sao roi nhi may anh
<vubuntor223> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor223> lenh chmod
<vubuntor223> em co thu muc a muon chi doc dc thoi thi chmod a-r ha may anh
<vubuntor223> chmod a-r a
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ai chỉ đọc?
<vubuntor223> a=all
<C4NoC> muốn làm thì lên search về linux file permission
<C4NoC> google thiếu bấy gì
<C4NoC> rồi đọc man
<C4NoC> rồi test thử đi
<vubuntor064> dang nang cap ubuntu 10.04 bi cup dien sau do mo lai chi co dong chu ubuntu 10.04 de may suot ngay van vay,xin giup do
<vubuntor358> dang nang cap ubuntu9.04 len10.04 bi cup dien,sau do mo may vao toi hien chu ubuntu 10.04 va 4cham nho phia duoi chay ngangnhu the ca ngay khong co gi khac,xin duoc giup do
<C4NoC> vubuntor358: vào cái recovery mode được ko
<C4NoC> lúc boot ở grub chọn dòng recovery mode ấy
<vubuntor358> cung y nhu vay
<vubuntor043> alo
<vubuntor043> mọi người cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor043> mình xài lệnh rpm -ivh để cài 1 gói có đuôi .rpm đã dc down về máy
<vubuntor043> mà khi cài nó báo thiếu các gói liên quan
<vubuntor043> thì làm sao tìm và cài dc các gói đó
<C4NoC> gói gì?
<C4NoC> nó báo thiếu gói nào
<C4NoC> thì tìm cái đó mà cài vào
<vubuntor043> hix nó ra nhiều gói lắm
<vubuntor043> mình muốn tìm 1 lệnh mà cài các gói lien wan trong rpm đó
<vubuntor043> mình cài vsftpd
<anyoneofus> :3
<anyoneofus> vubuntor043: lại cài vsftpd ah?
<vubuntor043> uh
<vubuntor043> mình cài = rpm
<vubuntor043> mà nó có các goi lien wan
<vubuntor043> mình nhớ có lệnh để tìm và cài các gói liên wan
<C4NoC> vsftpd?
<C4NoC> có trong repo
<vubuntor535> may anh oi minh danh lenh tao 1 user roi sao ma tao nhom cho no dc
<C4NoC> duoc het
<vubuntor535> chi em di anh
<C4NoC> google di
<vubuntor535> ma lenh tao nhom lam sao vay
<C4NoC> day ra
<vubuntor535> hoi may anh mau hon
<C4NoC> ththế ngồi chờ đi
<C4NoC> xem bao lâu có trả lời với mấy câu kiểu này
<C4NoC> google có 5s cũng lười
<vubuntor535> khong tra loi thi thoi lam du vay
<vubuntor406> Co ai o nha khong
<vubuntor406> co ai o nha ko
<v0ld3m0rt248> có chuyện gì k0 ?
<vubuntor406> em muon hoi
<v0ld3m0rt248> nếu nghe câu đọc kĩ hướng dẫn mà chạy thì không hỗ trợ gì đâu nhé
<vubuntor406> hic
<vubuntor406> em moi cai Ubuntu
<vubuntor406> nhung khong hieu sao co truc trac voi CD/DVD
<v0ld3m0rt248> đọc hướng dẫn trên trang này chưa ?
<vubuntor406> vui long cho cai link
<v0ld3m0rt248> check md5, sha1 file iso down về xem
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bg | vubuntor406
<vubuntor406> the thi cam on nhe
<v0ld3m0rt248> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor868> Hi everyone
<vubuntor868> i'm first user of ubuntu, i don't know how to install vietnamese typing , can you help me?
<C4NoC> 안녕하세요
<C4NoC> Sie begrüßen
<C4NoC> Lesen Sie diese Seite
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor868: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor383> xin chao
<vubuntor383> có ái không vậy
<C4NoC> Sie begrüßen
<vubuntor383> mình cái ubutu toàn bị lỗi đến đoạn Preaparing to Install Ubuntu chọn Forward
<vubuntor383> đến đoạn" Preaparing to Install Ubuntu chọn Forward " thì  không chạy được nữa
<C4NoC> thế thì chịu
<C4NoC> down bản alternative về
<C4NoC> cài trong giao diện ko đồ họa ấy
<vubuntor383> mình cái tất cả các bản 10.04 và 10.10 và 11.04 đều không được
<vubuntor383> mình cái bằng usb
<vubuntor868> Thanks
<C4NoC> vubuntor383: với kiểu cài bằng đồ họa
<C4NoC> thì ko biết lỗi nằm ở đâu
<C4NoC> vubuntor383: bạn down cd alternative của nó
<C4NoC> cài bằng giao diện text
<vubuntor383> thanks
<C4NoC> vubuntor383: mà chạy livecd được ko?
<vubuntor604> ubuntu la software free ha~ cac' anh
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: :-/
<C4NoC> .w what is ubuntu
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for what is ubuntu.
<C4NoC> .g what is ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> .w ubuntu
<bkphenny> ubuntu — noun: 1. A South African ideology focusing on people's allegiances and relations with each other
<C4NoC> .wik ubuntu
<bkphenny> "Ubuntu (philosophy), an ethical concept of African origin" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor604> this is a free software????
<C4NoC> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor604> co anh nao giup minh` cai` dat ubuntu ko :((
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: bạn ở đâu?
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: ở SG hay HN thì chờ offline đem máy đến
<C4NoC> sắp rồi
<vubuntor604> o SG khi nao offline vay ban
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: 8/5
<C4NoC> khoảng đó
<C4NoC> 1 tháng nữa
<vubuntor604> xem clip thay cai nay dep wa
<vubuntor604> nhin thix hon Win nhiu`
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> tất nhiên rồi
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: ko thì bạn down bản debian hoặc fedora gì xài cũng được
<vubuntor604> no chay on dinh nhu win ko
<C4NoC> như là thế nào?
<C4NoC> win có bao giờ ổn định mà bạn nói như
<vubuntor604> giong nhu la de~ cai software
<C4NoC> win mà dễ cài soft
<vubuntor604> ohm
<C4NoC> cái này chỉ cần vào soft center, bấm cài là xong
<C4NoC> bao nhiêu có hết trong đó
<vubuntor604> giong apple vay :D
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> apple củ chuối học theo linux
<C4NoC> cái app store người ta có cả gần 2 chục năm nay
<vubuntor604> may cai hieu ung minh muon chinh sao thi chinh ha~ ban
<C4NoC> uhm
<C4NoC> muốn chỉnh cỡ nào cũng được
<vubuntor604> them` wa'
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: không cứ gì phải ubuntu
<C4NoC> bạn down live cd các bản như linux Mint, Debian, Fedora
<C4NoC> nó chỉ khác nhau 1 xíu
<C4NoC> còn lại là giống
<C4NoC> xài cái nào cũng được
<vubuntor604> trong web minh co ko
<C4NoC> google
<C4NoC> .g debian
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.debian.org/
<C4NoC> .g fedora
<bksupybot> Title: Debian -- The Universal Operating System (at www.debian.org)
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://fedoraproject.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Fedora Project (at fedoraproject.org)
<C4NoC> .g linux mint
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.linuxmint.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Main Page - Linux Mint (at www.linuxmint.com)
<vubuntor604> co de~ cai ko
<vubuntor604> can phan vung bo nho hay gi ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: đã cài bao giờ chưa?
<C4NoC> !bg
<C4NoC> }bg
<vubuntor604> chua bao h
<vubuntor604> minh moi biet cai nay hnay thui
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: đã cài được chưa?
<vubuntor604> chua luon
<vubuntor604> minh chi down no ve thui
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> sao chÆ°a?
<C4NoC> thế thì cài đi
<vubuntor604> thay ghi cai huong dan rối rắm wá
<C4NoC> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: nói chung là cứ xài đi
 * C4NoC bỏ win luôn rồi 
<vubuntor604> down cai ubuntu 10.10 ve
<vubuntor604> roi chay thoi fai ko ban
<C4NoC> burn ra đĩa
<C4NoC> bỏ vào chạy live
<C4NoC> ko thì cài vào usb như hướng dẫn
<C4NoC> cắm vào chạy thử
<C4NoC> thích cài thì cài
<C4NoC> lúc cài để ý chỗ phân vùng
<vubuntor604> tao o dia ao~ dc ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: sợ thì cài trên máy ảo trước
<C4NoC> down virtualbox về tạo máy ảo cài thử
<vubuntor604> vay la down them cai vituralbox ve nua fai ko
<C4NoC> uhm, thì thích cài trên máy ảo trước thì down nó về, tạo máy ảo trên win cài trước
<C4NoC> quen rồi thì ra cài thật
<vubuntor604> cai phan vung rac roi wa
<vubuntor604> cu so so
<vubuntor604> :-ss
<C4NoC> rắc rối gì
<C4NoC> còn dễ xài hơn cái đám hiren boot
<C4NoC> với cài win
<C4NoC> vubuntor604: chia cho nó 2 partition
<C4NoC> 1 làm root
<C4NoC> 1 làm swap
<C4NoC> root là /
<C4NoC> thế thôi
<C4NoC> root tầm 8GB trở lên là ok
<C4NoC> swap thì theo ram,
<C4NoC> ram 2GB trở lên thì cho nó 1G thôi
<vubuntor604> chắc khi nao offline vát máy nhờ các bác cai giúp
<C4NoC> tự làm thử đi
<C4NoC> có gì đâu mà sợ
<C4NoC> tự mò mới thấy thích
<vubuntor604> may minh h` co 2 ổ roi`
<vubuntor604> moi ỗ 150Gb
<C4NoC> thoai về
<C4NoC> bb all
<mtngan88> hi
<kid__> 6
<codai2810> .g nhiệt độ cpu ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13457
<bksupybot> Title: Nhiêt độ trong Ubuntu 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<meoham> hi cả nhà,
<meoham> e có một đĩa live cd backtrack đang muốn cài vào hdd để tiện học tập, có au hướng dẫn giùn đc ko ạ
<meoham> cài luôn qua ubuntu ấy :) , e có đọc mấy bài hướng dẫn nhưng ko có hiểu cho lắm hi
<meoham> e có đọc đc anh mrtux viết là Dùng GRUB4DOS và Windows bootloader để boot vào BT
<meoham> có ai nói chi tiết dùm e đc ko hihi
<vubuntor647> minh vua cai ubuntu xog
<vubuntor647> sao no chi hien co 1 o dia thoi
<vubuntor647> minh xai card VGA GTX 260M tim tren NVIDIA ko co driver thi co xai dc effect cua unbuntu ko
<n2i> tha h oof
<n2i> tha hồ
<n2i> toàn đồ hoành
<n2i> :(
<vubuntor647> la sao ban
<vubuntor647> minh nge nhac cung ko dc
<nobawk> vubuntor647: cài driver nvidia vào
<n2i> cài codec vào
<nobawk> nghe nhạc ko đc lại là việc khác
<vubuntor647> cai driver minh ko support linux
<vubuntor647> bey nho ubuntu no dang bac minh update file
<nobawk> driver nào ko support linux?
<nobawk> vubuntor647: update
<vubuntor647> GTX 260M
<nobawk> vào hardware support bật cái driver của nvidia lên
<vubuntor647> minh` dang xai con do
<nobawk> hết
<nobawk> .g nvidia gtx 260m linux
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_177.13.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Display Driver - x86 (at www.nvidia.com)
<nobawk> có hỗ trợ đó chứ?
<vubuntor647> cai do la GTX 260 ko ma
<vubuntor647> ko fai 260m
<nobawk> hm
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> thích là out thế nỉ=hỉ
<nobawk> bạn kia ko chịu search
<nobawk> chứ nó support ầm ầm
<nobawk> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.44-driver.html
<bksupybot> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS 260.19.44 Certified (at www.nvidia.com)
<nobawk> lởm vãi
<_FirePhoenix_> Có điều hơi lởm thôi =))
<vubuntor792> unable to find a medium containing a live file system, có ai chỉ dùm mình với
<vubuntor410> Hi cả nhà, hôm nay tớ vừa bị một vố
<vubuntor410> đang type thì mất điện, file odt yêu dấu của tớ
<vubuntor410> bị die :(
<vubuntor410> k phục hồi được
<vubuntor792> hix,cài trên vitural box,thấy ok nên định cài vào máy xài luôn nhưng bị error đó hoài, chỉ giúp mình cách khắc phục với
<codai2810> vubuntor410: ko recovery đc à
<vubuntor410> mình tìm trên mạng
<vubuntor410> chúng nó đều bảo
<vubuntor410> let it be :))
<vubuntor410> file của mình bây giờ
<vubuntor410> là 0 kb :D
<vubuntor410> tìm tmp
<vubuntor410> rồi làm đủ trò
<vubuntor410> không ăn thu :(
<vubuntor410> thua
<codai2810> okay, let it be
<vubuntor410> kinh nghiệm là
<vubuntor410> luôn phải backup :(
<vubuntor410> vài bản
<vubuntor410> kể cả upload lên email
<n2i> vubuntor410: đúng
<vubuntor410> k có lúc die ổ cứng
<n2i> luôn phải backup!
<vubuntor410> :-ss
<vubuntor410> hjx
<n2i> không chỉ phòng die hdd
<vubuntor410> cả tuần làm việc
<vubuntor410> tan theo mấy khói
<n2i> hờ hờ
 * codai2810 thỉnh thoảng dùng gedit, nó tự save - để 10'/lần :D
<n2i> quan trọng thế mà cũng không backup à?
<vubuntor410> ơ vậy ah
<vubuntor410> mới ah nha
<vubuntor410> hjx
<_FirePhoenix_> Dùng google doc đi :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Yên tâm
<vubuntor410> lần này thế quái nào bất cẩn
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<vubuntor410> lại k backup
<_FirePhoenix_> Mà recovery không có là sao nhỉ :|
<vubuntor410> mọi lần mình toàn làm :(
<vubuntor410> mình chẳng hiểu
<vubuntor410> lúc mở máy lại sau mất điện
<vubuntor410> nó bảo
<vubuntor410> recoverY?
<vubuntor410> yes
<vubuntor410> but failed :P
<vubuntor410> then --> 0 kb
<codai2810> sac
<vubuntor410> =))
<codai2810> :))
<n2i> _FirePhoenix_: phải đới
<vubuntor410> thôi chém gió tí
<vubuntor410> kinh nghiệm để đời :(
<vubuntor410> giờ tớ đi cày lại đây
<vubuntor410> hehe
<vubuntor410> cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé cả nhà :D
<_FirePhoenix_> :P
<codai2810> :D cuối tuần vui vẻ
<codai2810> hihi
<_FirePhoenix_> Cuối tuần còn mệt hơn trong tuần chả vui vẻ gì :(
<n2i> thì họ có ý chúc như thế
<n2i> cũng phải xã giao chút chứ
<n2i> :D
<codai2810> nhức đầu nhỉ
<_FirePhoenix_> <<< Thật thà :P
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: thế chúc 1 cuối tuần mệt mỏi :)
<codai2810> !hi | vubuntor979
<codai2810> ớ
<codai2810> ubuntulo1_:
<codai2810> sac
<codai2810> ubot2 đâu rồi @@
<_FirePhoenix_> :3
<n2i> codai2810: xóa từ "sặc" đó đi được hem?
<codai2810> n2i: nếu cậu xóa đc thì cậu cứ xóa
<codai2810> =))
<vubuntor979> sao format ubuntu roi win lai ko nhan
<vubuntor979> xin huong dan format ubuntu gium
<_FirePhoenix_> đang dùng grub :|
<n2i> codai2810: ý là đừng xài từ đó nữa ấy
<_FirePhoenix_> mất u grub tiêu > phải dùng mbr
<_FirePhoenix_> Nhét đĩa win vào chọn repair đi :P
<codai2810> n2i: thói quen ko phải nói 1 câu là sửa đc, còn tùy :D
<n2i> thế thì sửa từ từ cũng được
<vubuntor979> sao cai ubuntu song song win, roi go ubuntu win lai ko nhan
<_FirePhoenix_> >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> nhìn ở trên mấy dòng dùm
<vubuntor979> dung mbr la sao
<vubuntor979> xin huong dan cu the gium
<codai2810> vubuntor979: nói chung là nhét đĩa win vào repair --- theo _FirePhoenix_ @@
<_FirePhoenix_> >"<
<vubuntor979> toi burn file ghost lai  roi ma win van ko nha
<vubuntor979> lau the you
<vubuntor792> ai chỉ mình với,đang xài win7,bi giờ định cài ubuntu song song mà boot vào nó báo lỗi unable to find a medium containing the live file system hoài
<_FirePhoenix_> dùng đĩa repair
<_FirePhoenix_> ghost không thể sửa được :(
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: bạn ý bay rồi
<_FirePhoenix_> Bực mình >"<
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: thôi, bực làm gì
<codai2810> .g "unable to find a medium containing the live file system"
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.pocketables.net/showthread.php?t=7739
<_FirePhoenix_> :P Bảo dùng đĩa repair thì cứ ghost :(
<codai2810> vubuntor792: xem link trên xem :)
<vubuntor367> co ai biet show list yahoo ko
<vubuntor792> đang xem , thanks ,mình mới dùng thử trên máy ảo, thấy rất thích nên muốn cài vào máy thật để xem chạy mượt hơn không
<vubuntor367> sao cai soft cua ubuntu no ko cho thay cai list
<codai2810> vubuntor367: pidgin? empathy?
<vubuntor367> no cai` sanG~ cho minh empathy
<n2i> vubuntor367: không show list nghĩa là sao?
<n2i> trống trơn hả?
<codai2810> n2i: là ko hiện danh sách người offline ấy
<vubuntor367> la danh sach ng trong yahoo
<vubuntor367> nhu yahoo messenger ah
<n2i> theo mặc định thì empathy vẫn show mớ nick offline cơ mà
 * n2i hem cho hiện offline
<_FirePhoenix_> empathy không xài chịu :P
<vubuntor367> co soft nao chinh dc hieu ung cua~ cua~ so ko cac bac1
<n2i> :P
<n2i> compiz là vô đối @@
<vubuntor367> tai ve the nao vay bac1
<n2i> ợ
<_FirePhoenix_> O.o
<n2i> trong trung tâm phần mềm ấy
<vubuntor367> ten la compiz ah
<_FirePhoenix_> oừ
<_FirePhoenix_> compiz
<vubuntor367> co roi
<vubuntor367> tim no o dau
<vubuntor367> sao ko thay no vay ta
<n2i> :P
<n2i> mệt quá
<vubuntor367> :(
<vubuntor367> ko thay no nam o dau that ma
<n2i> sao mấy ổng hem lên forum và tìm cái tut hướng dẫn cài đặt phần mềm trong ubuntu nhỉ?
<vubuntor367> chi dum` minh di
<vubuntor367> cai vao dc roi
<vubuntor367> nhung ko tim thay no
<n2i> cài vào cái gì?
<codai2810> n2i: hình như wiki có mà
<vubuntor367> compiz
<n2i> compizconfig setting manager?
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> có wiki
<codai2810> .g compiz ubuntu cài đặt tùy biến
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://npower.vn/5672/tuy-bien-giao-dien-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Tùy biến giao diện Ubuntu | Thăng Long Npower (at npower.vn)
<_FirePhoenix_> Ham hố đi buil kernel xong không dùng được :(
<n2i> _FirePhoenix_: hem đú, mình đợi ngày lạnh rồi build, thế ếu gì mà nó lôi lên ~95oC @@
<n2i> hãi hồn
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<_FirePhoenix_> Phòng máy lạnh :P
<_FirePhoenix_> Ôi mịa lại down x86_64 :( sao test đây >"<
<codai2810> :D
<n2i> codai2810: phởn gì thế? :-/
<codai2810> n2i: ko có gì ;))
<vubuntor331> có ai cho em hỏi cái
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> đi ngủ hết rồi
<vubuntor331> làm sao chỉ khởi động cái rethat trong chế đọ comand thôi ạ ko dung chết đọ đồ họa
<vubuntor331> đi gnur cũng hỏi!!!!
<C4NoC> thì tắt hết đồ họa đi
<vubuntor331> tắt lúc khởi đọng luôn cơ
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> ntsysv
<C4NoC> chạy cái đ
<C4NoC> vào tắt hết đi
<vubuntor331> Æ¡
<vubuntor331> bố cứ đùa con
<vubuntor331> tắt hết làm sao chạy mạng dc nữa
<vubuntor331> có cái ACPI
<vubuntor331> ANACRON
<vubuntor331> APMD
<vubuntor331> ATD
<vubuntor331> AUTOFS
<vubuntor331> bỏ cái nào giờ anh ơi
<C4NoC> cần cái nào thì bật
<C4NoC> ko thì tắt hết đi
<vubuntor331> e ko cần mỗi cái giao diện đò họa
<vubuntor331> mà em ko biết cái nào hết
<C4NoC> gdm
<C4NoC> kdm
<vubuntor331> ret hat =.='
<vubuntor331> red hat
<C4NoC> thằng nào chả vậy
<vubuntor331> ko có anh à
<vubuntor331> chỉ có mấy cái em viêt trên thôi
<C4NoC> :-/
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-09
<vubuntor866> sao khi cai ubuntu, roi go ubuntu ra thi win lai ko nhan
<vubuntor206> Driver FingerPrint cho laptop HP
<vubuntor206> Driver FingerPrint cho laptop HP
<_FirePhoenix_> .g fingerprint driver for hp laptop on ubuntu
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Linux-drivers.org - Linux Hardware Compatibility Lists & Linux Drivers (at www.linux-drivers.org)
<vubuntor206> Hãng máy tính số 1 thế giới mà linux không hổ trợ
<C4NoC> vubuntor206: nó ko hỗ trợ linux thì có
<vubuntor206> HP lớn mà đúng k
<_FirePhoenix_> HP invent có tài trợ cho linux đó chứ :D
<vubuntor539> chao cac ban
<vubuntor539> minh moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor539> nen con bo ngo
<yen-thao> hj chào bạn
<vubuntor539> ban nao biet cai Unikey thi baominh voi
<yen-thao> .g cài unikey trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> yen-thao: http://www.ngohaibac.net/cai-bo-go-tieng-viet-scim-unikey-cho-ubuntu-904/
<bksupybot> Title: Cài bộ gõ tiếng Việt Scim-Unikey cho Ubuntu 9.04 (at www.ngohaibac.net)
<vubuntor539> co nhung~ ma~ lenh co ban nao co hoc dc ko nhi
<vubuntor539> ban 10.10 co dung d k?
<yen-thao> !bg
<yen-thao> vubuntor539:  bạn vào tham khảo trang wiki đi
<vubuntor539> ok
<vubuntor539> 10.10 co cai dc desktop 3d k nhi?
<yen-thao> :-/Mình không rõ  bạn hỏi anh nobawk với anh _Tux_ ấy
<vubuntor539> dung ubuntu lieu co thay dc windows ko nhi :)
<yen-thao> vubuntor539:  ? không hiểu ý bạn lắm
<nobawk> có
 * yen-thao núp
<vubuntor539> y minh la voi cong viec hoc tap + luot web + office ubuntu co dam nhiem ok ko?
<vubuntor539> game thi chac la ko dc r
 * nobawk mình dùng game giếc office in ấn, scan đủ cả
<vubuntor539> dung voi Project dc k a?
<yen-thao> vubuntor539: game cũng có 1 số game phát triển trên nền linux bạn ơi
<vubuntor539> minh vua cai scim-unikey_0.3.1+debian-2_amd64.deb
<vubuntor539> nhung ma ko biet cai xong no o dau nua~
<nobawk> vubuntor539: projector chạy phe phé
<yen-thao> nobawk: anh nobawk cho em hỏi sao em tắt cái title của ff4.0 thì toàn bộ tắt cả các title của các cửa sổ khác đều bị mất là sao vậy anh?
<yen-thao> nobawk: em sử dụng giao diện Macbuntu 10.10 với hợp với emerald
<vubuntor539> minh vua cai scim-unikey_0.3.1+debian-2_amd64.deb
<vubuntor539> ma lam the nao de biet o dau? de go~ tv
<yen-thao> nhưng khi mắt hết tất cả title thì em bấm Alt+F2 gõ vào compiz thì nó hiện lại nhưng hiệu ứng emerald mất hết
<nobawk> yen-thao: ko biết, mình biết gì giao diện đâu :3
<nobawk> yen-thao: thế chắc do emerald :3
 * nobawk toàn dùng giao diện xấu
<nobawk> !bg
<yen-thao> nobawk: chắc vậy
<nobawk> vubuntor539: vào wiki của ubuntu-vn mà đọc
<yen-thao> nobawk: bot nó die chưa phục hồi được:(
<yen-thao> vubuntor539: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Scim
<bksupybot> Title: Scim – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> vubuntor539: mà khuyên bạn nên sử dụng ibus thì hơn vì scim hình như không còn phát triển nửa:(
<vubuntor186> đã cài đc unikey thanks các anh chị nhé
<vubuntor186>  nếu bạn nào biết cài sopcast thì bảo mình :D
<nobawk> vubuntor186: google 1 cái là ra
<vubuntor186> sao mình
<vubuntor186> đánh mã lệnh
<vubuntor186> xong nó
<vubuntor186> bắt nhập pass
<vubuntor186> mà minhd ko đánh đc số vậy
<vubuntor186> :(
<nobawk> nó thế
<nobawk> cứ gõ vào đúng
<nobawk> enter là đc
<vubuntor186> right
<vubuntor186> anh ơi làm sao biết ổ đĩa system conf trống bao nhiêu ạ?
<vubuntor186> rồi
<vubuntor186> đã ổn
<GeekComp|TuKi> vubuntor186: ??
<vubuntor186> mình đang dùng giao diện 2d
<vubuntor186> nhưng sao nó ko đc mượt nhỉ
<vubuntor186> :(
<vubuntor186> hay do card hình kém
<vubuntor441> aloo...
<vubuntor441> làm thế nào để cài font cho ubuntu vậy các bác...??
<vubuntor441> để mình soạn thảo văn bản
<vubuntor334> how to install fonts?
<vubuntor365> chay software len go ms-corefonts
<vubuntor365> go bo ubntu khoi dong lai win ko nhan. cah xu li
<vubuntor831> nobawk: cho hoi cai'
<vubuntor831> kde vs gnome thi cai nao on dinh. hon
<vubuntor039> Cac Anh oi em can hoi  chut ve cai dat theme ubuntu a :(
<vubuntor052> co ai ko nhi
<C4NoC> chắc ko
<anyoneofus> :3
<vubuntor052> sao minh cai ubuntu vao ma xem phim cu hay bi rang cua hinh anh
<vubuntor338> co ai biet fix loi ko nge dc headphone ko vay cac bac1
<vubuntor338> có ai biết fix lỗi ko nghe dc9 headphone ko giup minh voi
<sucnd> AnyOne is here?
<sucnd> exit
<vubuntor963> em tien hanh` cai` theo kiu? nay` http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide#C.C3.A0i_.C4.91.E1.BA.B7t_b.E1.BA.B1ng_files_iso_t.E1.BB.AB_.E1.BB.95_c.E1.BB.A9ng_qua_GRUB4DOS
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor963> da lam` day du cac buoc
<nobawk> vubuntor963: bị làm sao?
<vubuntor963> nhung khi restar may de cai ubuntu thi no bao file grldr.mbr bi loi
<vubuntor963> em lam y chang nhu huong dan roi
<vubuntor963> hok bit sao la bi day nua~
<vubuntor963> em dat cac file grldr.mbr , grldr , ubuntu.iso vao thu muc goc cua o c ro`i
<vubuntor963> ca file menu.lst cung dat o thu muc goc o c luon
<nobawk> vubuntor963: làm y chang hướng dẫn là ko tốt nha
<vubuntor963> @nobawk: sao the?
<nobawk> có những chỗ phải dựa vào output của lệnh trước
<vubuntor963> em biet ma`
<nobawk> -> phải thiên biến vạn hoá -> đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng
<nobawk> vubuntor963: ko thì dùng usb, hay live cd đi
<vubuntor963> usb driver do, co can usb that k a?
<vubuntor963> vi` em k co dia trang de burn va k co usb luon
<nobawk> usb thì liên quan gì đến grub4dos?
<nobawk> ờ há
<nobawk> thế thì ko rõ lắm
<nobawk> vubuntor963: cài wubi đi cũng đc
<vubuntor963> de em thu wubi, nhung nghe noi cai nay chi la` de dung` thu? cho biet'
<vubuntor963> em muon xai ubuntu luon ay
<nobawk> dùng luôn cũng đc
<nobawk> nhưng tốt hơn thì cài thẳng vào ổ cứng
<nobawk> -> mượn ai đó cái usb
<nobawk> hoặc burn đĩa
<nobawk> vubuntor963: bạn dùng win 7 hay xp
<vubuntor963> win 7
<vubuntor963> a cho em dia chi down cai fle grldr.mbr di, em thu lai 1 lan nua~, vi` no chi bao' loi~ file nay` bi loi~ thoi
<nobawk> down làm cái gì?
<nobawk> bạn thay cái {id} này = cái gì?
<vubuntor963> = id cua em co tu cau lenh thu 1
<vubuntor963> {23c4798-11de-1879 gi i do }
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> vubuntor963: down grub4dos về cài vào chưa?
<vubuntor963> roi
<nobawk> copy 2 cái file chưa?
<vubuntor963> roi luon
<nobawk> copy cái file iso vào ổ c chưa?
<nobawk> hmm, thế thì lạ nhỉ
<vubuntor963> roi luon
<vubuntor963> ak, em chay win 64bit
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor963> co khi cai grub4dos nay k hoat dong o 64bit
<nobawk> vubuntor963: cũng ko chắc
<nobawk> vubuntor963: thử chép lại cái lỗi rồi đưa lên đây coi
<nobawk> chép nguyên si nhé
<vubuntor963> uhm
<vubuntor963> vay doi em restar may da~
<Aladin> Chào bà con
<Aladin> có bạn nào giúp mình sửa cái biểu tượng thông báo ở phía trên ko
<Aladin> cái Notify-OSD ý
<Aladin> nó ko nằm trên góc màn hình mà nó bị tụt xuống dưới
<vubuntor963> nobawk o
<vubuntor963> nobawk oi
<nobawk> sao sao?
<vubuntor963> da~ check roi`, grub4dos k chay dc tren win 7 64bit
<vubuntor963> h lam sao day?
<nobawk> usb hoặc live cd
<vubuntor963> co cach nao xai` o dia~ ao? k?
<vubuntor874> alo
<vubuntor874> ai chi cho em terminal man o dau k
<vubuntor874> em moi cai ubuntu, tm trong applcation k thay accessoriss nhu huong dan
<cdcmclgt> lolz
<vubuntor773> mình không thể vào bằn cách nhấp đúp windows network được?
<vubuntor773> nếu mình dùng smb://192.168.1.4 thì lại được
<vubuntor773> thông báo lỗi như sau: Failed to retrieve share list from server?
<vubuntor773> có thể giúp mình được ko?
<vubuntor120> alo
<vubuntor120> co ai ko
<vubuntor120> cho e hỏi cái này tí
<vubuntor824> alo, cac ban oi cho minh hoi : lam the nao de chay 1 file dang " exe " ? minh co mot so chuong trinh , game cu nhung khong biet cach mo no len, cac ban chi giup minh voi
<codai2810> .g chạy file .exe ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=12041
<bksupybot> Title: biên dịch ra file exe cho máy chạy window ! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> .g wine ubuntu ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://vnboards.ign.com/daoc_general_board/b5176/114360463/p1/
<bksupybot> Title: VN Boards - DAoC on Ubuntu (at vnboards.ign.com)
<codai2810> @@
<codai2810> .g wine ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://vnboards.ign.com/daoc_general_board/b5176/114360463/p1/
<bksupybot> Title: VN Boards - DAoC on Ubuntu (at vnboards.ign.com)
<vubuntor824> cam on cac ban nhieu lam, minh moi tim hieu ve ubuntu, mong duoc cac ban giup do sau nay , chuc cac ban mot buoi toi vui ve
<vubuntor710> chao ca nha
<vubuntor710> ai giup do em ko
<vubuntor013> alo alo
<vubuntor013> các bạn ơi
<codai2810> !Æ¡i
<vubuntor425> may anh oi truong hop la cai U bang live cd roi khoi dong lai no bao loi man hinh den grub> la loi grub ha
<_FirePhoenix_> ừ
<vubuntor425> vay minh dung live cd phuc hoi dc dung khong ha
<_FirePhoenix_> .g repair grub2
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<vubuntor013> các bạn ơi làm sao để đổi tiếng trống khi login
<bksupybot> Title: How to restore Grub 2 after reinstalling Windows XP/Vista/Win7 (at ubuntuguide.net)
<vubuntor425> cho em hoi cau nua nha
<_FirePhoenix_> !ask
<vubuntor425> ma em thay co may ban share du lieu khong dung samba ma dung Apache  sao ma share vay ha
<_FirePhoenix_> Không biết. Bạn chờ các pro khác nhá :P
<vubuntor425> uh
<vubuntor425> ma share bang samba thi em biet roi
<vubuntor425> thank anh nha
<vubuntor013> làm sao đổi tiếng trống khi login vao z các bna
<vubuntor425> cai nay len google di ban di hoi o day
<_FirePhoenix_> .g how to change sound at startup on ubuntu
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1718680
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] change directory of login screen startup sound - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor425> anh em nao biet share bang apache chi voi
<vubuntor594> chào các bạn
<vubuntor594> có ai ở đó không giúp mình với
<codai2810> !ask
<vubuntor594> dạ
<vubuntor594> bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<codai2810> bạn cứ hỏi đi
<vubuntor594> mình mới dùng unbuntu lần đầu
<codai2810> uh
<vubuntor594> mình muốn cài máy ảo windows trên ubuntu
<vubuntor594> mà vào đến phần temirnal như hướng dân
<vubuntor594> nhập lệnh nào cũng bị đòi pass
<codai2810> ừ
<vubuntor594> mà nhập pass ko dc
<codai2810> vubuntor594: chính là pwd đăng nhập vào ubuntu của bạn mà
<vubuntor594> giaodich@chgdyt-desktop:~$ sudo nano /ect/apt/sources.list [sudo] password for giaodich:
<codai2810> vubuntor594: khi nhập pwd sẽ ko hiện lên ký tự nào cả
<vubuntor594> nhưng lúc nhập nó không có tác dụng
<vubuntor594> trắng tinh
<codai2810> vubuntor594: ừ
<codai2810> vubuntor594: nó "tàng hình"
<vubuntor594> thế làm sao giờ
<codai2810> cứ gõ pwd rồi enter thôi
<codai2810> vubuntor594: tính bảo mật ấy mà
<vubuntor594> nhưng nó báo sorry try agian
<codai2810> vubuntor594: thì có nghĩa là bạn gõ sai
<vubuntor594> mặc dù pass nhập như lúc vào
<vubuntor594> 123456 mà
<codai2810> vubuntor594: bạn có thể gõ vào chỗ khác rồi copy paste vào :-/
<vubuntor594> ah ok ròi
<vubuntor594> paste dc
<vubuntor594> bạn làm ơn chỉ mình cách cài máy có win ảo với
<codai2810> chúc mừng
<codai2810> vubuntor594: mình ko biết cài :)
<vubuntor594> sặc
<codai2810> vubuntor594: vì ko có nhu cầu nên ko làm bao giờ cả
<vubuntor594> thế sao bạn ở đây
<codai2810> vubuntor594: ở đây để lúc nào mình cần hỏi gì thì mình hỏi cho tiện :-\
<vubuntor594> ẹc
<vubuntor594> bạn làm gì ở đâu thế
<codai2810> vubuntor594: mình làm công dân ở Việt Nam
 * codai2810 lay lay anh CoconutCrab: ra tiếp khách nào @@
<vubuntor594> gì mà bạn nói khiêm tốn vậy
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu ra
<codai2810> vubuntor594: mình nói thật mà, có sai chỗ nào ko?
<vubuntor594> vậy có ai biết cài win ảo trên ubuntu ko giúp mình mới
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: <-- chắc nhân vật này biết
<vubuntor594> thì bạn cứ nói đang làm gì ở đâu cụ thể chút có sao
<CoconutCrab> cài cái virtualbox vô
<CoconutCrab> rồi tạo máy ảo thôi
<vubuntor594> vậy ah anh
<codai2810> vubuntor594: cụ thể thì mình đang chat với bạn ở #ubuntu-vn =.=
<vubuntor594> để em tìm bài hưỡng dẫn
<vubuntor594> nãy giờ vật lộn chưa làm được
<_FirePhoenix_> }ping
<vubuntor594> mới mò ra cái room này để nhờ anh em
<vubuntor594> định tìm số phone của anh em nào nhờ trợ giúp
<vubuntor594> các bác ơi
<vubuntor594> làm sao biết mình đang dùng bản ubuntu bao nhiêu nihir?
<_FirePhoenix_> cat /etc/ubuntu-release :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Không biết đúng không :P
<vubuntor594> e ko bt gì mà
<vubuntor594> bác làm ơn cho hỏi
<_FirePhoenix_> !ask
<vubuntor594> máy này có mục wine rồi có nghĩa là nó chạy được ứng dụng như trên winxp đúng ko bác
<vubuntor594> em muốn chơi game đế chế trên ubuntu
<vubuntor594> nhưng ko chạy được
<_FirePhoenix_> Bạn nên nhớ wine không phải là win
<_FirePhoenix_> Nó chỉ là trình giả lập thôi
<_FirePhoenix_> Có cái chạy được có cái không
<vubuntor594> ra vậy
<vubuntor594> vì em vào ổ wine thấy như vào ổ c của winxp
<_FirePhoenix_> Đúng
<_FirePhoenix_> Thì nó giả lập win mà :D
<vubuntor594> vì em gà nên em ko rõ là có chế độ winxp trên ubuntu ko
<vubuntor594> vì cái máy này của công ty
<_FirePhoenix_> Ubuntu không phải là win làm sao có chế độ win xp >"<
<vubuntor594> thế có nghĩa là nó đã cài wine rồi thì lúc mình chạy file exe
<vubuntor594> cái nào được thì được hả bác
<_FirePhoenix_> Ừ
<vubuntor594> vậy muốn chạy được như xp thì phải cài thêm ah
<_FirePhoenix_> Dùng winefile để mở file exe
<vubuntor594> em tưởng đúp chuột vào hả bác
<_FirePhoenix_> Chứ không phải click vào exe là có thể chạy được :P trừ trường hợp set wine làm trình mặc định mở exe
<_FirePhoenix_> Wine "không thể" như Win :(
<vubuntor594> vậy giờ từ một file exe của winxp làm sao chạy trên wine đây bác
<_FirePhoenix_> Thì mở winefile lên
<_FirePhoenix_> Rồi tìm file đó click đúp vào hay enter thôi
<_FirePhoenix_> vào terminal gõ winfile
<_FirePhoenix_> nhầm winefile
<vubuntor594> vâng để e thử
<vubuntor594> mở được wine rồi
<_FirePhoenix_> nhớ là các ổ đĩa được mount vào /media nhé
<_FirePhoenix_> không tìm không ra nữa thì khổ
<_FirePhoenix_> Mà công ti bác xài U hở
<vubuntor594> vâng
<_FirePhoenix_> :D
<vubuntor594> chả là máy ở đây cài u
<vubuntor594> nhưng muốn chơi đế chế
<vubuntor594> với làm  báo cáo bằng office của xp cho tiện nhưng không được
<Lokiheero> Dễ ẹt
<vubuntor594> ko được bác ah cái file exe của máy mặc định có biểu tượng microsofr rồi nên chạy bằng wine cũng như ko
<vubuntor594> sao dễ hả bác loki
<Lokiheero> Cài office hay pts đều.chạy ngon
<vubuntor594> cài sao hả bác
<vubuntor594> máy này chạy open of mà
<Lokiheero> Cài wine vô thì chạy thôi
<vubuntor594> vậy máy này có wine rồi hả bác
<vubuntor594> vì thấy có wine trong start
<vubuntor594> nhưng đánh game đế chế ko được
<Lokiheero> Mở game lên dc hok
<vubuntor594> mở đc bác ah
<Lokiheero> Hình hok.đẹp phải hok
<vubuntor594> nhưng nó đen kịt
<vubuntor594> em tìm hiểu thấy có máy ảo phải ko bác
<Lokiheero> Hem biet
<Lokiheero> Mo game them -opengl
<vubuntor820> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor594> hu
<vubuntor820> e dang dung Æ°in7
<vubuntor594> ẹc
<Lokiheero> Mo gảme bằng terminal. Them -opengl vao dòng lệnh
<vubuntor594> bác bt nhiều unbutu ko
<vubuntor594> bác nói rõ e nghe nào
<vubuntor820> muon chuyen sang ubuntu ma ko co dia thi lam the nao
<vubuntor820> ai biet huong dan em voi
<Lokiheero> Cài thêm thư vien dll thi cài them winestrick
<Lokiheero> Down đĩa về rồi burn ra
<vubuntor594> cài dll thế nào bác ơi
<Lokiheero> Có đang xài ubuntu đó hok
<vubuntor820> cu the la the nao
<vubuntor820> bac chi toi voi
<vubuntor594> chứ đế chế bật vẫn lên nhưng ko đủ chức năng
<vubuntor820> dan moi,dang ngu ngo lam.hĩ
<vubuntor594> winestrick
<vubuntor594> cài cái này hả bác winestrick
<Lokiheero> Thì mở terminal lên. Đến thư mục chứa game gõ wine game.exe -opengl
<Lokiheero> Uh. Nếu thiếu thư viện dll thì mở winestrick lên cài vô
<Lokiheero> Thấy chơi warcraft3 nó đòi vc2005. Hok bít game đó thế nào
<vubuntor594> de e thử nhé
<vubuntor594> mở winestrick như thế nào bác ơi
<Lokiheero> Bạn 820 lên mạng tải file iso về rồi kiếm cái usb nào đó rồi cài vô
<Lokiheero> Mở bằng terminal luôn
<vubuntor594> ý em là bác nói cụ thể chút
<hvnsweeting> alo có ai ko ạ
<codai2810> ko có ai đâu
<_FirePhoenix_> }ask
<_FirePhoenix_> !ask
<_FirePhoenix_> bot tiêu cả rồi hở trời :P
 * cdcmclgt tát _FirePhoenix_
<_FirePhoenix_> Lên này bị tát thường xuyên thế không biết :(. Chuồn....
<vubuntor229> chào mọi người
<anyoneofus> vubuntor229: hi
<vubuntor229> em sử dụng ubuntu 10.10 và thấy rằng trình duyệt không được rõ nét cho lắm
<anyoneofus> vubuntor229: chắc do fonts
<vubuntor229> em miêu tả nó trong topic này rồi nhưng có vẻ như không ai giải quyết được: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=14769
<bksupybot> Title: Asus A42F: Màn hình không rõ nét - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor229: bạn dùng thử Mint đi
<anyoneofus> ngon lắm
<vubuntor229> em đã chỉnh font trong trình duyệt y như trên Windows
<vubuntor229> Mint là gì ạ
<anyoneofus> .g Linux Mint
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.linuxmint.com/
<anyoneofus> vubuntor229: Linux Mint trông giao diện thân thiện hơn Ubuntu
<vubuntor229> hờ
<vubuntor229> đang support trên forum Ubuntu mà anh lại bảo em chuyển sang mint
<vubuntor358> máy em khi shutdown hay logout đều dừng lại ở bước checking batery state
<vubuntor229> :|
<vubuntor358> giúp  em với
<anyoneofus> vubuntor229: Mint có bản base-on Ubuntu mà
<vubuntor358> dùng lệnh shutdown -h now thì bt
<vubuntor229> bạn thử google chưa
<vubuntor358> rồi
<vubuntor358> nhưng không có kết quả
<vubuntor229> http://www.google.com.vn/#hl=vi&biw=1366&bih=682&sa=X&ei=opCgTcmiF8SecMz-qfsB&ved=0CBUQBSgA&q=checking+battery+state%2Bcannot+shutdown&spell=1&fp=67bc64f95dd820c8
<bksupybot> Title: Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor358> những trang đó mình đọc wa rồi
<vubuntor358> đổi cả kdmr
<vubuntor229> dùng lệnh thì được à
<vubuntor358> uhm
<vubuntor358> :|
<anyoneofus> vubuntor358: vậy cứ dùng lệnh đi
<anyoneofus> <~ toàn dùng lệnh
<vubuntor229> chắc chế độ đồ họa gặp vấn đề gì đó
<vubuntor229> bạn thử upgrade xem
<vubuntor358> mình upgrade hết rồi
<vubuntor358> nó bị sau khi hôm qua cài ff4
<vubuntor358> và update phonon
<vubuntor358> trước kia không bị
<vubuntor229> uh
<vubuntor229> có thể là mấy cái đó xung đột gì đó với ubuntu
<vubuntor358> trên forum nước ngoài bảo lỗi hd graphic trên kde
<vubuntor229> bạn đã thưr gỡ ff4 ra rồi upgrade lại chưa
<vubuntor229> Æ¡
<vubuntor358> nhưng mình nghĩ lỗi do ff hoặc phonon
<vubuntor229> thế dùng Kubuntu à
<vubuntor358> uhm
<vubuntor229> :|
<vubuntor358> thì nó chỉ kh1c ubntu chỗ kde và gnome thoai mà
<vubuntor358> ^^!
<vubuntor229> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3114604.0
<vubuntor229> không biết bạn đọc topic đó chưa
<vubuntor229> tớ đi ngủ đây
<vubuntor229> có duyên găpj lại :D
<vubuntor358> :d
<vubuntor358> cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor358> :x
<vubuntor229> ko có gì
<vubuntor229> bạn có thể add nick hero_1973_conmuaqua
<vubuntor229> tớ và bạn làm quen :)
<vubuntor229> giờ đi ngủ cái ^^
<vubuntor358> ^^
<vubuntor358> nếu 1973 là năm sinh của bạn thì mình phải gọi bạn là chú rồi
<vubuntor358> ^^!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-10
<vubuntor998> hi
<codai2810> !hi
<vubuntor998> anh/chi oi! lamf sao doc  cac file font Vn-time trong Oo cua ubuntu a?
<vubuntor998> em moi dung k bit chuyen ma
<codai2810> .g convert to unicode openoffice
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=27365
<bksupybot> Title: OpenOffice.org Forum :: Unicode input in Openoffice ? (at www.oooforum.org)
<codai2810> .g ovniconv
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/ovniconv
<bksupybot> Title: OvniConv | OpenOffice.org repository for Extensions (at extensions.services.openoffice.org)
<codai2810> vubuntor998: bạn vào link trên download tool đó về, nó dùng để convert font sang unicode
<vubuntor998> da em dang tim cai goi cho phien ban 10.04
<codai2810> vubuntor998: cứ nhấn vào get it thôi
<afterlastangel> cái ovni dùng được trên libreoffice ko mọi người
<vubuntor998> vang, thanks anh/chi
<vubuntor823> anh nao onl khong
 * nobawk ngoi lên
<vubuntor823> alo
<vubuntor823> ai co the noi cho e biet sao ma ubuntu cua e ko xai dc to hop  phim ctrl k
<vubuntor921> alo
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> !Hi
<v0ld3m0rt248> !help
<vubuntor921> anh em nao huong dan share apache
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g sử dụng samba
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/12684.hva
<vubuntor921> cai nao da biet roi
<vubuntor921> apache di
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g tài liệu apache tiếng việt
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qu%E1%BA%ADn_Apache,_Arizona
<bksupybot> Title: Quận Apache, Arizona – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g giáo trình ubuntu toàn tập tiếng việt
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://freecode.vn/for@um/showthread.php?t=41361
<bksupybot> Title: Giáo trình Ubuntu tiếng Việt toàn tập - hình minh hoạ tiếng Anh (at freecode.vn)
<vubuntor921> cho nao cai thoi minh luoi doc lam
<vubuntor921> hihi
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor921, apache thì lên trang apache đọc thui
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor921, http://tailieu.vn/tag/tai-lieu/c%E1%BA%A5u%20h%C3%ACnh%20apache.html
<bksupybot> Title: TaiLieu.VN: Tài Liệu Cấu Hình Apache - Thư Viện eBook, Tài Liệu Trực Tuyến (at tailieu.vn)
<vubuntor921> good
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor921, google hộ rồi nhé
<vubuntor921> link lui ha
<vubuntor921> gat minh ha
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor921, nó là trang flash
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor921, muốn down phải reg nick đóng tiền cho nó
<vubuntor921> huhu
<v0ld3m0rt248> 5 - 10 k vnd thui mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> sách ngon thì k0 có chuyen frêe đâu
<v0ld3m0rt248> lên scribd.com tìm sách free thì may ra có nhưng toàn tiếng anh thui
<vubuntor921> chua chac nha
<vubuntor921> ngon khong do
<vubuntor921> em con 2 ngan ha
<vubuntor921> em co tai khoan ma free ay ngay dow dc 3 lan ay
<vubuntor921> hihi
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor921, thế lên scrib.com mà tìm chịu khó đọc english đê
<v0ld3m0rt248> chạy roài
<v0ld3m0rt248> xcode_, who are you ?
<xcode_> v0ld3m0rt248: i'm xcode :)
<xcode_> v0ld3m0rt248: who r u?
<v0ld3m0rt248> xcode[I|O], i'm m3onh0x84
<xcode[I|O]> có gì chơi không v0ld3m0rt248  :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> chơi gì ?
<xcode[I|O]> đang hỏi mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> xcode[I|O], chơi pullthewar k0 ?
<xcode[I|O]> để google xem là cái gì đã
<xcode[I|O]> thôi lên Thủ đức nhậu đã ;)
<chammua> cho hỏi thư mục www trong var/www là thư mục gì vậy mấy a
<chammua> e cài xampp mà nó bị lỗi...vào www đó xóa 2 file giờ ko mở đc nữa :|
<afterlastangel> để chứa mấy cái website ấy mà
<afterlastangel> thì
<chammua> xóa gì trong đó có bị gì ko anh ? :-s
<chammua> gõ localhost bt nó hiện It work! là đúng bây giờ nó hiên : Index of /  	Name	Last modified	Size	Description Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<chammua> gì gì á
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> xoá mất cái file index rồi
<afterlastangel> hiện vậy là phải
<chammua> ẹc :|
<chammua> giờ sao cài nó lại đâyhuynh :|
<afterlastangel> cài gì
<afterlastangel> chép cái gì đó vô cho nó chạy là xong
<chammua> ẹc
<chammua> được rùi ;))
<chammua> ủa mà hôm trước nó chạy bên htdocs :|
<chammua> phá phách sao giờ nó hiện cái index đó...kích vào mới chạy được
<afterlastangel> :)_
<afterlastangel> ráng chịu :P
<chammua> chứ ko thể chạy trực tiếp trên trình duyệt như : localhost/beginning_php/index.php gì gì á
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> kích vô
<afterlastangel> nó đâu phải chạy dưới dạng web
<afterlastangel> ^:)^
<afterlastangel> nó chạy dạng HTML thôi
<afterlastangel> b-(
<chammua> oài, làm thế nào để chạy "dưới dạng web" như huynh nói nhỉ ? :-s
<afterlastangel> ai biết
<afterlastangel> phải chạy trên trình duyệt như vậy mới đúng
<afterlastangel> nhắc mới nhớ mình ngồi làm web đây :D
<chammua> được rùi ;))
<chammua> tớ cóp 2 cái folder webalizer và xampp cùng 1 file index.php ở htdocs chuyển qua /var/www giờ chạy ngon ơ =))
<afterlastangel> uh
<afterlastangel> đúng rồi
<afterlastangel> ai kêu xoá
<chammua> há há há...thanks bác iu nhiều nhé ^^...ko hiểu sao htdocs ko đc mà qua thằng www thì đc :D
<chammua> hihi...kinh nghiệm kinh nghiệm =))
<chammua> thanks bb :D
<afterlastangel> uh
<vubuntor791> codai2810: lấy ebook java k0 ?
<vubuntor439> add source trong ubuntu 10.10 là như nào ấy các bác nhỉ
<vubuntor511> alo xin cho minh hoi minh muon tao 1 cai may chu chuyen dung de goi tin nhan den khach hang thi lam sao?
<vubuntor511> alo xin cho minh hoi minh muon tao 1 cai may chu chuyen dung de goi tin nhan den khach hang thi lam sao?
<afterlastangel> ?
<afterlastangel> ko bik
<vubuntor511> alo xin cho minh hoi minh muon tao 1 cai may chu chuyen dung de goi tin nhan den khach hang thi lam sao?
<afterlastangel> >
<afterlastangel> ko biey :((
<vubuntor511> BAN KG BIET
<vubuntor511> NHUNG CO NG BIET
<vubuntor511> :)
<vubuntor511> alo xin cho minh hoi minh muon tao 1 cai may chu chuyen dung de goi tin nhan den khach hang thi lam sao?
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> gui tin nhan' cho khach qua duong nao` vay. bac ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> yahoo, skype ?
<vubuntor511> dt
<vubuntor511> goi tu dt ket noi wa PC roi goi cho kh
<vubuntor714> moi nguoi chi giup nha!!!
<vubuntor714> em go ubuntu
<vubuntor714> gio may em khong the vao dc
<vubuntor714> HDH win xp
<vubuntor714> co cach nao lay lai duong dan cho win xp khong a
<vubuntor494> chao cach anh chi
<vubuntor494> co nao giup em dc khong ah
<vubuntor494> chao ban
<vubuntor494> co the nao giup minh
<codai2810> vubuntor494: có gì bạn cứ hỏi
<codai2810> vubuntor494: ai biết sẽ giúp
<vubuntor653> mấy ah ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor653> bản 11.04 không có visual effect phải không vậy
<vubuntor494> chao ban
<vubuntor494> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor494> minh dang sai unbuntu 10.10
<vubuntor653> alo
<vubuntor494> vo tinh di 1 vai ngay
<vubuntor494> thi thang em o nha vo tinh format
<vubuntor494> o cung
<vubuntor494> jo thi duong dan vao cac HDH
<vubuntor494> deu ko vao dc
<vubuntor494> co cach nao giup minh
<vubuntor494> lay lai duong dan ko
<vubuntor494> cam on nhiu
<codai2810> vubuntor653: có chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor653> sao ma em khong thay
<codai2810> vubuntor494: bạn vào đc đến đâu?
<vubuntor494> alo alo
<vubuntor653> change destopk khong co muc do
<vubuntor494> minh vao toi duong dan cua window
<codai2810> .g visual effect ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3
<bksupybot> Title: Natty Narwhal Alpha 3 | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<codai2810> nobawk: ping
 * codai2810 tát anh CoconutCrab
<vubuntor494> la sao ban
<vubuntor494> minh chua hieu lam
<vubuntor653> ma may em khong co phai lam sao
<vubuntor494> alo
<codai2810> vubuntor653: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1716205
<CoconutCrab> ~/me lết lết đi
<bksupybot> Title: Where can i enable Visual Effects in ubuntu 11.04 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor494> alo
<vubuntor494> giup minh cai nay ti dc ko ban
<codai2810> vubuntor494: khó quá, mình gà ko biết :D
<vubuntor494> alo
<vubuntor494> co the nao giup minh dc ko ban
<codai2810> vubuntor494: ko đủ trình để giúp thì giúp kiểu gì bây giờ :(
 * codai2810 đá đá anh CoconutCrab
 * codai2810 lay lay nobawk
<vubuntor494> :((
<codai2810> vubuntor494: tình hình là máy bạn cài những hệ điều hành nào, có boot vào thằng nào đc ko?
<codai2810> vubuntor494: khi khởi động đến bước nào thì lỗi, và thông báo lỗi như thế nào?
 * CoconutCrab mệt hết hơi, đi thở
 * codai2810 đưa cho anh CoconutCrab bình khí carbonic
<vubuntor689> mấy anh cho em hỏi cái hiệu ưng mà dùng chuột vẽ là nó hiện cửa sỗ đó
<vubuntor689> tên gì em quên mất tên rồi
 * vubuntor439 các anh cho em hỏi làm sao cập nhật driver cho laptop vậy mấy anh
<FirePhoenix> Driver gì
<vubuntor439> em đang sử dụng laptop dell inspiron 6400
<vubuntor439> driver âm thanh
<vubuntor439> sao mà em sử dụng winxp(tự nhận driver)
<vubuntor439> thì âm thanh tương tự như ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor439> nhưng nếu em cài driver âm thanh cho winxp thì âm thanh rất lớn(vì máy tính của em có tích hợp loa 2.0
<FirePhoenix> Không hiểu rõ câu hỏi của bạn :|
<FirePhoenix> vào terminal gõ alsamixer lên rồi chỉnh :|
<vubuntor439> làm sao để cho âm thanh trong ubuntu lớn như ở win(đã cài driver âm thanh của nó)
<FirePhoenix> Kéo cái cột master lên
<FirePhoenix> hướng dẫn ở trên
<vubuntor439> Dạ trong U nó có cái chỉnh âm thanh
<vubuntor439> chỉnh được lên lớn hơn 150%
<FirePhoenix> "Cái chỉnh âm thanh" là cái gì thế :|
<vubuntor439> có  thể tương đương với bên kia nhưng ngặc nỗi nó bị rè
<vubuntor439> thì mấy cái volume ấy
<FirePhoenix> Dùng terminal gõ hộ mình cái lệnh kia xem nào >"<
<vubuntor439> không lẻ do driver mã nguồn mở không nhận hết:(
<vubuntor439> đợi em chút em chạy qua u đã em đang ở win
<FirePhoenix> :|
<yen-thao> FirePhoenix:  câu lệnh lúc nãy là gì vậy anh?
<FirePhoenix> anh :| nghe tổn thọ quá
<FirePhoenix> alsamixer
<yen-thao> FirePhoenix: ?
<FirePhoenix> ????
<yen-thao> FirePhoenix:  nhiêu tuổi mà nói thế?
<CoconutCrab> 120
<FirePhoenix> em năm nhất *chị* :|
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: anh thành quỷ rồi 120 tuổi^^
<yen-thao> FirePhoenix: mình  cũng năm nhất mà
<FirePhoenix> O.o Hơ hơ
<yen-thao> FirePhoenix:  cột Master mà bạn chỉ có khác gì System->Preferences->sound đâu?
<FirePhoenix> Uhm chú ý mấy cái cột còn lại chỉnh để âm thanh nghe rõ hơn
<FirePhoenix> Đang dùng vlc chỉnh volume x4 mà có bị gì đâu :|
<FirePhoenix> <<< Không xài U :P
<yen-thao> :-(đừng nói nhân4
<yen-thao> nhân 1.5 là rè rồi
<FirePhoenix> alsa là một driver nguồn mở mà :P
<FirePhoenix> Phải chấp nhận thôi
<yen-thao> :-[thôi đành chịu qua U gắn headphone vô nghe cho lớn vậy:)
<CoconutCrab> alsa hả?
<yen-thao> có cách nào xem youtube bằng VLC không? Xem bằng totem bị lỗi hoài:(
<CoconutCrab> âm thanh bé?
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: bé hơn bên win có cài driver âm thanh
<CoconutCrab> yep
<CoconutCrab> bật lên max đi
<FirePhoenix> em dùng pulse plugin :P.
<CoconutCrab> hay là bấm alsamixer -c 0
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh mấy cái pcm lên to to 1 chut
<FirePhoenix> .g watch youtube clip using vlc
<bkphenny> FirePhoenix: http://netsharc.wordpress.com/2007/03/31/youtube-via-vlc/
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: max rồi cũng vậy vì máy em tích hợp loa 2.0
<FirePhoenix> Lap :-?
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: nếu chỉnh nó lên 150% thì nó lơn tương đương nhưng khổ nổi nó rè:(
<yen-thao> FirePhoenix: uhm laptop
<CoconutCrab> :3
<FirePhoenix> Chỉnh lại thiết lập touchpad :|
<FirePhoenix> Ai biết cái giá trị click 2 ngón là gì không :|
<yen-thao> FirePhoenix: touchpad? hình như chỉ  liên quan tới chuột và bàn phím mờ
<FirePhoenix> ??? Mình đang hỏi :P
<FirePhoenix> ClickFinger2 ra rồi >"<
 * yen-thao cho em hỏi làm sao khắc phục lỗi này của totem vậy? http://i.imgur.com/bHzHe.png
<yen-thao> hồi em sử dụng U 10.04 cũng gặp phải lỗi này
<yen-thao> sao khi cài U 10.10
<yen-thao> thì nó không còn lỗi
<yen-thao> nhưng hôm trước em xóa bớt mấy cái kernel mà em cảm thấy nó hoạt động không ổn định đi
<yen-thao> thì bây giờ lại gặp lỗi này
<yen-thao> em đã lên mạng tìm cách khắc phục nhưng đành chịu:'(
<FirePhoenix> I found that installing "gnome-codec-install" worked for me. :P google ra cái này
<FirePhoenix> thử xem nào
<yen-thao> FirePhoenix: cái đó tháo ra
<yen-thao> rồi cài lại vẫn bị
<FirePhoenix> trên launchpad báo lỗi này nhưng không thấy cách xử lí chịu :P
<FirePhoenix> Xài vlc đỡ vậy
<yen-thao> :-(
<FirePhoenix> .g /dev/input/event*
<bkphenny> FirePhoenix: http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2010/05/grab-raw-keyboard-input-from-event-device-node-devinputevent/
<bksupybot> Title: Grab Raw Keyboard Input from Event Device Node (/dev/input/event) | The Linux Daily (at www.thelinuxdaily.com)
<FirePhoenix> "/dev/input/event*" làm sao để biết các event đó là gì? như event1 là click chuột trái...
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> !help
<v0ld3m0rt248> v0ld3m0rt248, ?
<FirePhoenix> ??????
<v0ld3m0rt248> FirePhoenix, gì vậy bac' ?
<FirePhoenix> "/dev/input/event*" làm sao để biết các event đó là gì? như event1 là click chuột trái...
<FirePhoenix> Cần biết để chỉnh lại touchpad :(
<FirePhoenix> .g what mean of event in /dev/input/
<bkphenny> FirePhoenix: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Kernel_Input_Event_Overview
<bksupybot> Title: SourceForge.net: Kernel Input Event Overview - linuxwacom (at sourceforge.net)
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g synaptic
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic Package Manager - Home (at www.nongnu.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g touchpad on ubuntu
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptics Touchpad - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<FirePhoenix> Không cái nào đề cập đến cả >"<
<FirePhoenix> hức hức
<vubuntor840> trên này rảnh rang quá ta, cho hỏi có bao nhiêu mod trên đây thế ạ?
<FirePhoenix> mod là gì :P
<v0ld3m0rt248> có bao nhiêu mod trên forum thì bấy nhiêu mod trên này
<vubuntor840> sao ít thế nhỉ :))
<FirePhoenix> Ai biết click chuột phải là event mấy trong /dev/input/ không nói em với :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> FirePhoenix, google cái lỗi ấy thử xem
<FirePhoenix> Ai biết click chuột phải là event mấy trong /dev/input/ không nói em với :(:|
<vubuntor840> có vụ đọc event trong /dev nữa à? hic hic hay nhỉ
<FirePhoenix> Có lỗi gì đâu :|
<FirePhoenix> Cần để chỉnh lại cái touchpad thôi :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> FirePhoenix, http://xahoithongtin.com.vn/15055p0c252/tat-touchpad-may-tinh-xach-tay-voi-synaptics-pointing-device-driver.htm ?
<bksupybot> Title: Tắt TouchPad máy tính xách tay với Synaptics Pointing Device Driver - Công nghệ thông tin - Xã hội thông tin online (at xahoithongtin.com.vn)
<FirePhoenix> >"< Em đang tìm cách chỉnh click dùng 2 ngón thì nó là chuột phải mà có phải tìm cách tắt đâu :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> FirePhoenix, hừ multi touch trên u thì nói thế cho gọn :(
<vubuntor840> uhm, multi touch, của hãng nào thế?
<FirePhoenix> Option "TapButton2" "2" không biết thay cái số 2 sau = cái gì
<FirePhoenix> >"<
<FirePhoenix> vì cái đó tương ứng với /dev/input/event2 :|
<FirePhoenix> Giờ muốn chỉnh lại nhưng không biết cái event nào là chỉ chuột phải :|
<FirePhoenix> FirePhoenix, hừ multi touch trên u thì nói thế cho gọn :( <<< U nào ở đây :P
<v0ld3m0rt248> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=12432
<bksupybot> Title: Multi touch không chạy trên U 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> Fỉre
<FirePhoenix> bạn chỉnh lại mouse trong preferences trong system ấy <<< Làm quái gì có mấy cái này mà chỉnh anh =)). Đang phải sửa file 10-synaptics.conf trong /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ đây :P
<vubuntor840> FirePhoenix, ôi chao ôi, cao thủ quá... đang xài distro nào thế?
<FirePhoenix> đít trâu: archbang :P
<vubuntor840> FirePhoenix, touch pad của hãng nào thế?
<vubuntor485> chao cac bac
<vubuntor485> co' bac nao` o day khong giup em voi
<vubuntor485> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14951&p=130283#p130283
<bksupybot> Title: Cài Ubuntu 10.10 xong không thể show các ICON trên desktop - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-02
<vubuntor679> 2 ba con co bac
<vubuntor679> 1 ngay moi zui ze :D
<vubuntor721> co cach nao cai them windows 7 cho may chi co 1 o dia dang chay ubuntu k ah?
<C4NoC> chia cho nó 1 partition
<C4NoC> rồi cài vào
<vubuntor721> disk utility hay phai cai gparted de chia a
<C4NoC> gparted cho dễ
<vubuntor721> chay trong dia live hay em chia trong ubuntu luon
<C4NoC> live
<vubuntor721> tks a
<vubuntor515> e xài ubuntu 10.04. KDE hồi bữa e có up cho lên 10.10 hay 10.11 gì đó.  rồi lại có bản upgrade lên 11.04. đang up được 1 nửa(hình như down xong đang cài)thì e hibernate xong lại mất điện. lúc vào lại thì  tự nhiên ra Gnome. nhưng lỗi tùm lum. nhờ thằng bạn nó remove cái standard gì đố (hình như là cho nó về lại KDE của 10.04) xong rebooot thì  nó dặn lú
<vubuntor515> bàn phim voi chuột xài ben w7 ngon lành
<vubuntor515> mong ai biết trợ giúp với
<n0bawk> làm sao?
<vubuntor515> e xài ubuntu 10.04. KDE hồi bữa e có up cho lên 10.10 hay 10.11 gì đó.  rồi lại có bản upgrade lên 11.04. đang up được 1 nửa(hình như down xong đang cài)thì e hibernate xong lại mất điện. lúc vào lại thì  tự nhiên ra Gnome. nhưng lỗi tùm lum. nhờ thằng bạn nó remove cái standard gì đố (hình như là cho nó về lại KDE của 10.04) xong rebooot thì  nó dặn lú
<n0bawk> vubuntor515: thế thì phải vào live cd
<n0bawk> vubuntor515: rồi chroot rồi chạy cài đặt tiếp
<n0bawk> vubuntor515: hơi phức tạp
<vubuntor515> z để đợi ông anh về sửa
<n0bawk> chữa bao h cũng phức tạp hơn cài mới :D
<vubuntor515>  mà e muốn sửa thôi chư không muốn cài lại
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> sửa phức tạp đó :D
<vubuntor515> vậy ráng đợi anh trai về sửa
<n0bawk> uh
<vubuntor515> tại không có ubuntu xài khó chịu quá nên lên đây hỏi
<n0bawk> tốt nhất chờ người có kinh nghiệm về sửa
<vubuntor515> :D
<n0bawk> ngon :D
<vubuntor515> a em thì kinh nghiệm đây mình :D
<vubuntor515> mà e vẫn không hiểu sao đang kde mà upgrade nó lên gnome
<kristian_aalborg> chao ban
<_Tux_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-03
<vubuntor121> em là ngoc1414 đây, em thắc mắc c++ 1 tý đc ko nhể
<Cooly> vubuntor121: uh, ngoc1414 là con gái hả em
<vubuntor121> ko :|
<vubuntor121> em hỏi về mấy cái header của c++
<vubuntor121> đầu tiên giả sử xây dựng 1 class GradeBook, đưa vào 1 file GradeBook.h
<vubuntor121> phần xây dựng phương thức của class đưa vào GradeBook.cpp
<vubuntor121> hàm main() đưa vào Test.cpp
<vubuntor121> làm thế này ko chạy, báo ko xác định đc phương thức :((
<vubuntor121> nhưng class thì nó vẫn xác định được, chỉ ko xác định đc phương thức thôi
<vubuntor637> các bạn cho mình hỏi chút nha
<vubuntor637> mình dọc tài liệu thấy openvz chỉ hỗ trợ cho ubuntu8.04
<vubuntor637> vậy ubuntu11.04 trở về sau có cài được openvz ko?
<vubuntor121> thử mới biết đc bạn ạ
<vubuntor121> nhiều cái nó báo ko hỗ trợ đấy nhưng cài vẫn chạy ngon
<vubuntor637> một cái nữa là trên ubuntu thì nên sái xen hay openvz nhờ các bạn chỉ giúp cái nào ưu việt hơn
<hieuykhoa85> :)
<myth-coder> Các bác ơi
<myth-coder> em có cái usb 3G
<myth-coder> nếu em muốn dịch lại nhân linux
<myth-coder> thì chọn phần nào cho nhân nó nhận USB3G?
<myth-coder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912932/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<myth-coder> đấy là kết quả lsmod của máy em
 * n2i đang xài GPRS, chẳng dám bấm link :3
<n2i> myth-coder: vào trong devices -> Network Devices -> PPP
<myth-coder> n2i bác sài gprs? gói gì đấy
<myth-coder> em cũng đang sài mobile internet này
<n2i> rồi GSM.. gì ấy, quên mợ rồi :3
<n2i> chỉ cần mấy cái.
<n2i> myth-coder: GPRS sim sv của vittel nó cho. giờ xài hết, đến khoản trả tiền :3
<GeekComp> haizz
<GeekComp> việc giề phải thế nhể =))
<GeekComp> sim sv Viettel có gói Mimax 512MB/tháng 3G đó
<GeekComp> mất 40k/tháng thôi ấy mà =))
<n2i> GeekComp: hem lẽ đk thêm 1 sim 3G nữa :3
<GeekComp> yup
<GeekComp> =))
 * GeekComp đang 3G qua sim sv đây
<GeekComp> myth-coder: cho nó nhận usb serial rồi PPP là ok
<n2i> vậy là 2 sim :-/ cái kia gói 120k/month
<n2i> hay là đăng ký và nuôi cái này nhỉ, có khi hơn
<GeekComp> ăn chơi thế =))
<myth-coder> mình đang muốn dịch lại cái nhân cho nó nhỏ nhỏ theo máy mình
<n2i> cơ mà cái này sao kéo torrent ;))
<GeekComp> @.@
<GeekComp> toàn hàng chất vậy
<myth-coder> GeekComp: sao lại chất? nói mình à?
<GeekComp> hêm
<GeekComp> nói tên n2i kia
<GeekComp> sau nhiều lần compile kernel
<n2i> GeekComp: and?
<GeekComp> kinh nghiệm của ta là, mấy cái mạng mẽo cổng thường dùng cứ để như config cũ của U thui
<myth-coder> thế thì nặng lắm
<CoconutCrab> nặng hả
<GeekComp> nặng gì mà nặng
<GeekComp> ta từng compile rồi
<GeekComp> chả hơn nhau mấy
<myth-coder> mình dịch no module cái nhân của mình đạt 4.6M
<CoconutCrab> nhân linux chay boot trên 1 máy tính core2duo, card intel tốn độ 8mb ram
<myth-coder> đang muốn cho nó nhỏ nữa
<myth-coder> bỏ bớt các thứ linh tinh
<CoconutCrab> -rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 4.5M Mar 30 01:55 vmlinuz-3.3.0-8.fc16.x86_64
<CoconutCrab> nhân của fedora
<CoconutCrab> build all
<CoconutCrab> (tất nhiên nhét lũ module vào ramdisk nữa)
<myth-coder> mình build không cần initram mà
<myth-coder> :D
 * CoconutCrab cần initramfs
<myth-coder> bác CoconutCrab dạy em cách config kểnl
<myth-coder> cho nó nhận dcom với\
<myth-coder> em chỉ cần có thế thôi
<myth-coder> :D
 * CoconutCrab không có dcom, không biết
<myth-coder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912932/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<myth-coder> đấy là lsmod của em
<myth-coder> chắc có thể giúp gì đó
<myth-coder> ?????
<n2i> giờ muốn config cái kernel cho nó có thể nhận dcom/mobile?
<myth-coder> ok
<myth-coder> bác đi đúng hướng rùi đó
<vubuntor724> alo
<vubuntor126> ai chi dum em cai dns sever tren unbuntu duoc k
<n2i> .g serverworld.info dns server ubuntu
<vubuntor724> co ai o day k?
<vubuntor724> minh can tro giup
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor724> minh moi mua may tinh o tran anh computer\
<vubuntor724> o day ho cai ubuntu11.10
<n2i> trần anh? là lão nào? :3
<vubuntor724> minh ko biet cach su dung
<vubuntor724> ban chi cho minh voi
<n2i> vubuntor724: xài bình thường thôi bạn :)
<n2i> dần sẽ quen
<vubuntor724> minh dinh cai phan mem thi no doi` pass
<n2i> bạn đã từng xài windows trước đây chưa?
<vubuntor724> nhung ubuntu ko chay duoc file .exe???
<vubuntor724> roi`
<n2i> vậy bạn cứ đánh pass vào.
<Lokiheero> rm -rfv /* để biết thêm chi tiết
<vubuntor724> thi  lam sao cai game duoc
<n2i> :P
<n2i> =))
<n2i> yup, game.
<vubuntor724> nhung pass la gi`?
<vubuntor724> luc minh mua may thang ban hang cha noi cho minh cai gi ca?
<vubuntor724> :(
<n2i> vubuntor724: đến xán thẳng mặt bọn nó rồi hỏi :)
<vubuntor724> ac
<vubuntor724> minh mua may roi ve nha luon
<vubuntor724> nha minh o xa lam
<n2i> nói trước là Ubuntu hem xài mớ file exe nhé bạn. sẽ ko cài game bên kia đc đâu :)
<vubuntor724> the thi chiu roi`
<vubuntor724> the xai ubuntu la khoi choi game vn ah`
<n2i> ò. khỏi fifa, khỏi CF, khỏi COD, vv..
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor724> that hay dua`
<vubuntor724> the ban ko choi game gi ha?\
<n2i> không hẳn.
<Lokiheero> boot qua windows chơi he he
<n2i> vì bên này cũng có game :)
<GeekComp> thôi đùa người ta làm giề
<vubuntor724> tuc la dung ca 2 he hieu hanh ah`
<GeekComp> vubuntor724: bạn cài windows cho máy nha
<GeekComp> ở đây ko support về windows
<GeekComp> bạn lên gúc gồ tìm kiếm cách cài windows cho máy
<GeekComp> n2i: đang chơi game gì
<GeekComp> đùa, /me nghiện mẹ cái Wesnoth rồi
<n2i> GeekComp: chơi ké Bejeweled 3 ở máy thằng khác :3
<GeekComp> vl
<GeekComp> redlotus: <-- who?
<GeekComp> Doãn Lương Văn hả
<GeekComp> à há, tên này cùng trường /me
 * redlotus GeekComp ờ
<vubuntor567> alo
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> nhầm
<GeekComp> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor567> BẠN GIÚP MÌNH VỀ FEDORA 14 ĐƯỢC KO ?
<GeekComp> fe hả, /me chưa dùng bao h =))
<vubuntor567> CŨNG CÓ DÙNG UBUNTU RỒI NHƯNG ĐANG CÓ VẤN ĐỀ VỀ FEDORA VÀ UBUNTU NỮA :D
<GeekComp> bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor567> LÀM SAO ĐỂ TẠO MENU BOOT CHUNG UBUNTU VỚI FEDORA ???
<GeekComp> mình ko giúp được thì ng khác giúp
<GeekComp> oài
<GeekComp> có gì đâu
<vubuntor567> OK THANKS BẠN :)
<GeekComp> vô update grub của Ubuntu =))
<GeekComp> còn nếu đang ở Fe thì update grub của Fe
<vubuntor567> ĐÃ UP NHƯNG KO NHẬN RA FEDORA MÀ CHỈ NHẬN RA WIN
<vubuntor567> TRƯỚC TIÊN CÀI WIN, RỒI ĐẾN FEDORA, RỒI ĐẾN UBUNTU TRÊN 3 PHÂN VÙNG KHÁC NHAU
<vubuntor567> CÀI ĐẾN UBUNTU THÌ KO VÀO ĐƯỢC FEDORA NỮA ?
<n2i> vubuntor567: không bật caps lock như vậy bạn
<GeekComp> thì vô update grub của Ubuntu
<n2i> vubuntor567: coi lại có nhầm gì ko? :)
<GeekComp> đảm bảo U nhận
<vubuntor567> mình cài theo thứ tự vậy tưởng nhận cả win lẫn fedora ?
<vubuntor567> phải up lại grub ubuntu hả ?
 * GeekComp nghi vubuntor567 cài đè ubuntu lên fedora =))
<vubuntor567> ko đè ?
<vubuntor567> mỗi win 1 phân vùng riêng nhé :D
<vubuntor567> fedora 1 phân vùng, ubuntu 1 phân vùng thì làm sao mà đè :D
<n2i> vubuntor567: kiểm tra lại vẫn thấy 3 cái riêng biệt đó chứ?
<vubuntor567> ok
<vubuntor567> cài lại grub của fedora thì vào được win và fedora ko vào được ubuntu còn cài lại grub của ubuntu ko vào được fedora ?
<vubuntor567> có cách nào add thêm vào để cho nó boot ko ?
<vubuntor567> mình chỉ biết sửa grub của fedora thôi cùn ubuntu ko biết sửa gì nhiều ?
<GeekComp> :-ss
<GeekComp> đã grub-install bên ubuntu chưa
<vubuntor567> hồi trước cài XP, WIN7, FEDORA thì chỉnh lại cái grub file menu.lst thì boot được 3 thằng :D
<GeekComp> update xong mà ko cài vô MBR thì =))
<vubuntor567> giờ nghich thêm WIN7,FEDORA, UBUNTU ???
<n2i> vubuntor567: thì cũng chỉnh file config của grub thôi
<n2i> cũng trong /boot/grub ấy cả :)
<vubuntor567> mình muốn là trên cái MENU BOOT có 3 dòng WN7, FEDORA, UBUNTU
<GeekComp> khổ quá
<GeekComp> vubuntor567: sang ubuntu
<GeekComp> update grub xong
<GeekComp> cài gurb vô MBR
<GeekComp> n2i: chưa cài vẫn dùng cái grub của fe thì chả thế
<n2i> hẳn thế rồi
<vubuntor567> mình cài ubuntu cuối cùng là đang sử dụng grub của ubuntu mà ko thấy fedora để mà boot vào fedora mà ?
<n2i> vậy thì vui nhỉ
<GeekComp> vậy thì ngon =))
<n2i> update-grub nó có nói gì lạ hem?
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> paste cái lệnh vô đi
<GeekComp> nhầm
<vubuntor567> mặc định khi cài mới UBUNTU nó đã tự động cài lên MRB rồi ?
<GeekComp> kết quả lệnh update
<vubuntor567> mình xóa mất ubuntu rồi để minhf cài lại :D
<GeekComp> value
<GeekComp> sợ vubuntor567 rồi
<GeekComp> vô hỏi như thiệt ý
<vubuntor567> :D
<vubuntor567> thì gặp rồi mới biết đường hỏi chứ :D
<vubuntor567> chưa gặp sao biết gì mà hỏi :D
<GeekComp> ko vô ubuntu update
<GeekComp> mà dám ..
<GeekComp> lagg....
<vubuntor567> vậy là sau khi cài phải update lại grub ubuntu ?
<n2i> fsck
<vubuntor567> ok thanks :)
<n2i> vubuntor567: mà xài chi lắm thế?
<vubuntor567> nghịch cho nó biết :D
<n2i> Ubuntu + Fe được rồi, Wins mà chi? :3
<vubuntor567> chán win ý mà :D
<GeekComp> " nghịch cho nó biết :D"
<vubuntor567> mới test được 2 tuần :D
<GeekComp> kinh quá đê
<redlotus> win được rồi, u với fc làm gì
<n2i> U được rồi, Fe vs Wins làm gì :3
<n2i> Fe được rồi, U vs Wins làm gì :P
<vubuntor567> win có giá của win, U cũng có chất của U, FE thì cũng có cái sướng của FE chứ :D
<GeekComp> với n2i thì phải là Arch được rồi, mấy thứ kia vứt hết đê
<redlotus> èo mềnh chỉ xài win thôi lol :))
<vubuntor567> hôm qua cài SUSE cũng dễ set cái grub boot vèo vèo tới tái U là đứng :D
<GeekComp> vubuntor576: Công đấy hả??
<n2i> GeekComp: hem xài Arch nữa. nhiêu đây xài đủ rồi.
<vubuntor567> ok thanks rất nhiều :D
<GeekComp> !hi | vubuntor739
<ubot2> vubuntor739: Chào bạn!
<GeekComp> n2i: xài U với Win làm gì
<GeekComp> xài DOS đi
<GeekComp> :lol:
<vubuntor567> <GeekComp>ĂC mới mẻ ko tìm tòi lôi cái cũ ra mò :D
<GeekComp> kaka
<vubuntor567> quẳng cho bạn 1 cô gái trẻ đẹp với 1 bà già bạn chọn ??? hehehe...
<GeekComp> tất nhiên là chọn trẻ
<GeekComp> cơ mà vẫn phải xem máy bay bà già có gì thú
<GeekComp> =))
<vubuntor567> được cái kinh nghiệm đầy mình chứ ko có gì mới mẻ :D
<GeekComp> ai biểu
<GeekComp> lái MBBG chưa mà biết
<vubuntor567> :D chưa nhưng đã có thằng bạn nó lái song về ko dám lái nữa đi chuyển giới rồi :D
<GeekComp> :-w
<vubuntor916> các bác gặp lỗi chữ ư trong libreoffice writer em add on b2uconverter rồi mà không được
<vubuntor916> các bác gặp lỗi chữ ư trong libreoffice writer chưa?  em add on b2uconverter rồi mà không được
<vubuntor901> các bác cho em hỏi cách sửa lỗi chữ ư trong libreoffice
<vubuntor158> Cho em hỏi là sau mỗi lần em update thì lên 1 version mới ( em dùng U11.10), sau đó thì menu boot lại xuất hiện thêm 1 lựa chọn nữa
<vubuntor158> tới giờ menu của em có tới 6 cái chọn vào ubuntu rui`, em mún xóa bớt đi thì phải làm thế nào ạ
<GeekComp> vubuntor901: ??
<GeekComp> lỗi chữ ư là sao ta
<vubuntor901> là chữ ư trong tài liệu cũ nó thành chữ -
<vubuntor901> em thấy bảo addon b2uconverter mà nó báo lỗi
<GeekComp> convert font hả
<GeekComp> dzậy thì tự sửa thôi ;)
<vubuntor901> em đọc tài liệu cũ
<vubuntor901> nhưng nó bị lỗi chữ ư
<vubuntor901> tìm cách sửa nhưng không được
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-04
<vubuntor723> anh oi cho em hoi em vua cai cai ubuntu 10.10 vao , sao cu nghe nhac la no bi do may; ((
<C4NoC> vubuntor723: giờ còn 10.10 gì nữa
<C4NoC> sắp có 12.04 rồi
<vubuntor723> ac:(
<C4NoC> update đi
<vubuntor723> vua cai` lai  cai 10.10  thui dot no dang dung` 11.10:(
<C4NoC> 11.10 có bị seo hem
<vubuntor723> ko sao dung` rat' muot
<C4NoC> thế thì ai bảo cài 10.10
<vubuntor723> tu nhien sang cai 10.10 nay` giat lem' nghe nhac xem phim bi do lun
<vubuntor723> thu voc cai' compiz :((
<vubuntor723> ai de` chang dc gi` :D
<C4NoC> thích compiz thì cài xubuntu
<C4NoC> rồi chọt dzô
<vubuntor723> :D
<vubuntor723> a cai 12.04 kia co chua anh hem biet co ngon ko :(
<vubuntor702> anh oi cho em hoi sao em tai file cai Xubuntu ve khi burn ra CD thi khong co file setup gi het vay
<vubuntor702> vậy la sao ạ, bình thường em thấy ubuntu khi burn ra CD đều có file setup mà :(
<n0bawk> chắc ko cần wubi
<vubuntor753> xin chào các anh
<vubuntor753> xin các anh giúp em vì em dang dung ubuntu 1010 mà không chạy được máy in
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #1010 “out-of-date” : Bugs : “drivel” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010 in drivel "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<vubuntor753> xin các anh giúp em vì em dang dung ubuntu 1010 mà không chạy được máy in
<vubuntor753> em dang dùng ubun 10.10. chạy mạng lan cong ty .
<vubuntor753> mà moi khi Print
<vubuntor753> thì deu ko in duoc
<Hero> uniform state phải dịch là sao nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> trạng thái đồng nhất
<Hero> lên google nó dịch là
<Hero> nhà nước thống nhất
<Hero> :))
<Hero> =))
<Hero> mọi người cho hỏi. bản linux nhỏ nhất là bản nào vậy? mình muốn tìm hiểu xem tối thiểu cần những gì để khởi động linux và chạy shell đc
<Hero> mà ubuntu thì nhiều quá trời
<CoconutCrab> damnsmall linux
<Hero> CoconutCrab: thanks. để mình thử down xem
<Hero> mình search thấy có bản Tiny Core có hơn 1 MB ah
<vubuntor420> mấy huynh cho hỏi trên ubuntu thì có phần mềm nào giống paint bên windows vậy ?
<CoconutCrab> tux paint
<n2i> vubuntor420: xai` paint ma` chi vay?:)
<vubuntor420> mình chụp màn hình rùi cắt ra mà chưa biết hì hì
<vubuntor420> mới chuyển qua xài dc vài ngày
<n2i> vubuntor420: xai phim print la xong ban
<n2i> dau can chup roi paste vao paint kho so nhu ben Wins :3
<vubuntor420> ý mình là chụp xong rùi cắt nó ra ak
<vubuntor420> post 1 khung nhỏ trong cái màn hình đó thui
<n2i> vubuntor420: xai shutter di :)
<n2i> hoac mirage
<n2i> nhieu
<n2i> tuxpaint la de ve nhi? :3
<vubuntor420> èo, vậy hồi nãy ông kia kiu tui cài tux
<vubuntor420> nặng pà cố lun
<n2i> vubuntor420: tai ban ko hoi truocs
<n2i> vubuntor420: Btw, xung ho lich su chut ban! :|
<vubuntor420> giỡn chút thui mà hi hi
<vubuntor420> thanks mấy huynh
<vubuntor475> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor475> có thể chỉnh cái thời gian lựa chọn trong menu GNU GBRU từ 8 giây lên 30s được ko nhỉ
<n0bawk> đc
<vubuntor475> trên wiki có ko bạn
<vubuntor888> cho em hoi cai' nay`
<vubuntor888> em chinh cai' hieu ung bang compiz manager ay' sau khi chinh xong restart lai may'
<vubuntor888> nhung man hinh chinh' chang hien cai' gi nua trang tinh khong a`, khong lam duoc gi ca:(
<vubuntor888> tra hieu tai sao nua
<n2i> vubuntor888: dung` choi voi' compiz nua! :)
<vubuntor888> ac :( hic; em chi chinh co hieu ung thui chu co dong gi` toi cai cube dau hic,  chan' qua
<n2i> van de la chinh tn
<n2i> vubuntor888: reset lai config di
<vubuntor888> em chi chinh co' hieu ung nuoc' va` hieu ung rung thui  va chuyen? tab. het :D
<vubuntor888> reset config nhu nao anh
<vubuntor888> bay gio chang vao duoc gi` tru vao tenimal
<n2i> .g reset compiz config
<n2i> .g reset gnome config
<n2i> .g reset unity config
<n2i> ubot2: ping
<ubot2> pong
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<n2i> vubuntor888: google: reset gnome/unity/compiz config
<vubuntor388>  cho em hoi
<vubuntor388> sao không thể bật terminal nhanh
<vubuntor388> bằng tổ hợp phím ctrl+alt+t
<vubuntor388> khi dùng gnome 3
<vubuntor388> :(
<n2i> Dunnu. Hem co' xai` Gnome3 :3
<n0bawk> chắc gnome3 chuyển dang dùng phím khác
<n0bawk> bạn google thử xem
<n2i> xem lai cai setting cua no' thu
<vubuntor180> cho minh oi
<vubuntor180> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor180> sao khi dùng gnome 3
<vubuntor180> mình không mở được terminal bằng phím tắt
<vubuntor180> :(
<vubuntor180> có ai không
<n0bawk> vubuntor180: nó dùng phím khác rồi
<n0bawk> bạn google
<n0bawk> hoặc vào chỗ nào có chữ keyboard shortcut
<vubuntor180> oki
<n2i> vubuntor180: tai sao dang nhap bang 2 nick :|
<vubuntor180> mình vào đặt lại trong phần phím tắt (short cut) vẫn là ctrl+alt+t
<vubuntor180> nhưng không được
<vubuntor180> hello
<n2i> vubuntor180: moi ban google :3
<vubuntor180> hài quá
<vubuntor180> mình cũng đang google
<n2i> sao ha`i nhi?
<vubuntor180> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92747/ctrl-alt-t-doesnt-work làm thử giống thế này
<bksupybot> Title: gnome shell - Ctrl Alt T doesnt work - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor180> nhưng không được
<vubuntor180> thì không được nên hài
<vubuntor180> xoắn xuýt quý
<vubuntor180> quá
<vubuntor180> http://direct2.anhso.net/original/5/50204/442012204850334.png mình sửa như thế này
<vubuntor180> mà nó cũng không chạy
<vubuntor180> ????
<n0bawk> vubuntor180: thế chắc ko đc rồi
<vubuntor180> uhm
<vubuntor180> :(
<vubuntor180> vậy thôi
<vubuntor180> thêm nó vào panel vậy
<vubuntor180> cám ơn các bạn rất nhiều
<vubuntor180> :_h
<vubuntor997> hello @n0bawk
<vubuntor997> mình vừa tìm thấy câu trả lời
<vubuntor997> lên báo lại
<vubuntor997> nếu ai bị giống mình
<n0bawk> uh
<vubuntor997> thì họ nhận được câu trả lời khác hơn là google :D
<vubuntor997> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68078/keyboard-shortcut-for-open-a-terminal-here
<n0bawk> thế thì tốt rồi
<bksupybot> Title: 11.10 - Keyboard shortcut for "open a terminal here" - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor997> hì hì
<vubuntor997> buổi tối tốt lành
<vubuntor997> :-h
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-05
<vubuntor677> I use Ubuntu 12.04 cant connect and use Printer Canon in  Computer use Windows XP SP2. Please help me
<vubuntor677> I use Ubuntu 12.04 cant connect and use Printer Canon LBP 2900 in  Computer use Windows XP SP2. Please help me
<vubuntor677> I use Ubuntu 12.04 cant connect and use Printer Canon LBP 2900 in  Computer use Windows XP SP2. Please help me
<vubuntor677> I use Ubuntu 12.04 can't connect and use Printer Canon LBP 2900 in  Computer use Windows XP SP2. Please help me
<vubuntor083> hi all
<vubuntor083> minh sai firefox tren ubuntu
<vubuntor083> ma khi duyet web thi co nhung thong tin ko dc cap nhat moi
<vubuntor083> ma no lai lay lai thong tin chu
<n0bawk> ví dụ?
<vubuntor083> ma no lay lai thong tin cu
<n0bawk> vubuntor083: bạn thử refresh xem
<vubuntor083> cung ko dc ban
<n0bawk> vubuntor083: nó có cơ chế caching để khỏi phải tải nhiều
<n0bawk> hmm
<vubuntor083> dung la no cache
<CoconutCrab> shift F5
<CoconutCrab> hay ctrl F5 gì đấy
<vubuntor083> nhung ma no lai ko thay doi khi web nguoi thay doi
<vubuntor083> minh xoa het cache luon ma no van bi
<vubuntor677> ban oi giup minh voi
<vubuntor677> minh dang xai Ubuntu 12.04 khong the ket noi voi may in canon LBP2900 tu may dang xai Windows
<vubuntor677> co ai onl giup minh voi
<vubuntor677> co ai onl giup minh voi
<vubuntor519> co
<vubuntor279> xin chào các anh
<vubuntor677> minh dang xai Ubuntu 12.04 khong the ket noi voi may in canon LBP2900 tu may dang xai Windows
<vubuntor519> chao chu e
<vubuntor279> xin cho em hỏi cách
<vubuntor519> sax
<vubuntor677> ban chi minh cach lam voi
<vubuntor279> remote từ ubuntu 10.10 em fai? chạy lệnh gì a
<vubuntor677> minh da thu~ rat nhieu cach roi ma ko dc
<vubuntor519> ket noi voi may windows thi cu \\ la xong
<vubuntor677> ko dc
<vubuntor279> em phải cài thế nào ?
<vubuntor519> ah
<vubuntor677> minh dang can ket noi may in a'
<vubuntor279> remote desktop cho 10.10 ubuntu ?
<vubuntor519> chon cai samba
<vubuntor519> browse den cai may in windows
<vubuntor279> ko
<vubuntor677> chon samba a?
<vubuntor519> remote tu dau den dau
<vubuntor279> dang ket noi remote co'
<vubuntor519> ?
<vubuntor279> tư ubuntu 10.10 dến windows 7
<vubuntor519> cai cai remmina
<vubuntor519> ok
<vubuntor279> vao synaptic tim cai remina ha anh
<vubuntor279> vang em cam on anh
<vubuntor519> uhm
<vubuntor519> vao cai software ubuntu
<vubuntor677> xai cai samba roi co can cai driver ko ban?
<vubuntor519> co
<vubuntor677> hjc van ko co dong tinh~ gi ca~
<vubuntor677> ko in test dc :(
<vubuntor677> minh chon cai driver CANON LBP 2900 roi ma co in dc dau
<vubuntor677> hjc lam sao bi h ha babn?
<vubuntor677> ban minh khac phuc voi
<vubuntor519> thoi tu tim hieu di
<vubuntor519> ma xai ubuntu lam j
<vubuntor519> cu chuoi bo me di duoc ay
<vubuntor519> chan
<vubuntor519> cham nhu rua bo
<vubuntor677> haizzzzz
<vubuntor519> xai windows cho suogn
<vubuntor677> cty bat xai` ma :(
<vubuntor519> bat xai thi no phai chi di hoc chu
<vubuntor519> di hoc hua
<vubuntor519> chua
<vubuntor519> ?
<vubuntor677> hoi xua hoc DH co hoc fedora roi`
<vubuntor677> nhung h di lam lau roi` nen sao nho dc chu
<vubuntor677> da OK roi`
<vubuntor677> hohoho
<vubuntor677> dung LPD
<vubuntor677> wa on~
<vubuntor677> thk nha
<vubuntor677> bye day
<pmquang> hello
<pmquang> co ai thay gi khong dzi
<vubuntor368> cho toi hoi muon cai dat may in tren may tinh dung ubuntu thi lam the nao
<vubuntor368> co phai cai dat drive cua may in ko
<vubuntor190> alo
<vubuntor125> ???/
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor125> khong go duoc tieng viet trong day ah
<vubuntor125> ???
<n2i> !gõ tiếng việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor125: thá»­ chÆ°a?
<vubuntor125> cai roi
<vubuntor125> nhung khong go duoc j ca
<vubuntor125> dang xai ubuntu 12.4
<vubuntor125> k thay go duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor125> o day cung khong go duoc tieng viet luon
<n2i> vubuntor125: cài và làm thế nào rồi/
<n2i> ?
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor125> thi cai ibus unikey
<vubuntor125> noi chung la luc truoc chay ubuntu 11.10 thi ok
<vubuntor125> k van de j
<vubuntor125> sang cai 12.4 nay thi k go dc tieng viet nua
<vubuntor125> co bro nao thu xai ubuntu 12.4 chua
<vubuntor125> ????????????????????
<vubuntor125> co go dc tieng viet k
<vubuntor125> co go tieng viet font
<vubuntor125> time new roman
<vubuntor125> arial
<vubuntor125> dc k
<vubuntor125> ?????????????
<vubuntor125> dang hoi tren 12.4 do nha
<vubuntor125> ???????????????///
<n2i> ngon cả.
<n2i> vubuntor125: ồn ào quá. có thể bạn làm sai chỗ nào đó
<n2i> font thì quan trọng gì
<vubuntor125> sax
<vubuntor125> sao lai k quan trong
<vubuntor125> the hoi ubuntu cai len de lam j
<vubuntor125> de ngam ah
<vubuntor125> k lam viec thi cai len lam j
<vubuntor125> dang lam may file word
<n2i> font unicode là có thể gõ được tiếng Việt rồi. chứ time hay gì đâu quan trọng
<n2i> vubuntor125: fuck you!
<n2i> khoái cãi cùn nhỉ! :|
<vubuntor125> ???
<n2i> !gõ tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> nếu làm theo hướng dẫn mà ko được
<vubuntor125> the font do gui cho khach hang no k doc duoc thi lam sao
<vubuntor125> bat no cai ubuntu giong minh ha
<vubuntor125> ?????????
<n2i> thì nêu rõ vấn đề để mọi người có thể giúp
<vubuntor125> fuck you
<n2i> hô hô
<n2i> duncare
<n2i> time new roman thì cài vào
<n2i> nó có liên quan gì đến việc mình có xài unikey hay ko đâu
<vubuntor125> nhung khong go duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor125> vay moi cu chu
<vubuntor125> hay la chu dang xai cai 11.10 ha
<vubuntor125> chu thu xai cai 12.4 xem
<vubuntor125> ma khi nao thi het beta
<vubuntor125> ???????????????/
<n2i> vubuntor125: đã làm đủ các bước?
<vubuntor125> hoho
<vubuntor125> lam du cac buoc nhu 11.10 roi
<vubuntor125> 11.10 thi ok
<vubuntor125> 12.4 thi k dc
<n2i> từ cài ibus-unikey (hoặc các IM khác) -> đến việc chọn trong language ..?
<vubuntor125> ???????????
<vubuntor125> ok
<n2i> ko thể viết được trên bất cứ app nào?
<n2i> bao nhiêu người xài 12.04, tốt cả :|
<vubuntor125> viết được đây nè ông nội
<vubuntor125> nhưng time new roman hoặc arial thì không được
<n2i> vubuntor125: lạ vậy :3
<vubuntor125> còn phải send file do cho khách hàng chứ
<vubuntor125> nó xài windows
<n2i> vậy sao bảo viết ko được :|
<n2i> cài mớ font đó rồi?
<n2i> okay. export ra pdf rồi send cho họ =))
<vubuntor125> không add được font thì lấy đâu mà mở hả
<vubuntor125> sax
<vubuntor125> rảnh thế
<n2i> vubuntor125: cài mớ font đó rồi/
<n2i> sao rảnh
<n2i> người ta chỉ cần đọc, hay là chỉnh sửa nữa?
<vubuntor125> copy font vào trure type rồi
<vubuntor125> chỉnh sủa nữa
<n2i> copy từ lúc nào? nếu trong session hiện tại thì đã resfresh font cache chưa?
<n2i> fc-cach -fv
<vubuntor125> copy từ 3 ngày trước
<n2i> vậy thì cũng lạ nhỉ :|
<vubuntor125> vậy chú chưa xài 12.4 hả
<n2i> có khi nào vấn đề về quyền hạn hem ta
<n2i> vubuntor125: thế cài cái gói msfontcore cho chắc mẩm.
<n2i> đã thử 12.04
<vubuntor125> gõ tiềng việt font time new roman chưa
<vubuntor125> ???????????
<n2i> vubuntor125: okay. thế trong danh sách font khi chọn lựa, đã có time new roman rồi/
<n2i> ?
<vubuntor125> không có
<vubuntor125> chỉ có mấy font có sẵn
<vubuntor125> font add thêm chả thấy đâu cả
<vubuntor125> mà thằng 11.10 add vào thì ngon ngay
<n2i> tức là nó chưa nhận font đó
<vubuntor125> uhm
<vubuntor125> thì nó chưa nhận
<vubuntor125> chú add thuer chưa
<n2i> có thể khi copy đã bị ván đề gì đó về quyền, có thể ko được đọc
<vubuntor125> quyền j
<n2i> thử làm gì
<vubuntor125> nói chung chung thế bố ai mà biết
<n2i> copy bằng cách nào?
<n2i> copy vào /usr/share/fonts/truetype?
<vubuntor125> sudo nautilus
<vubuntor125> copy nó vào
<vubuntor125> uhm
<n2i> sao ko bỏ vào ở ~/.fonts? :3
<n2i> đâu cần phải táng vào trong kia
<vubuntor125> ~/.fonts? :3
<n2i> ls -l /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ cái coi
<n2i> yup
<vubuntor125> ở chỗ nào vậy
<n2i> = /home/your-user-name/.fonts
<vubuntor125> vào đâu
<n2i> ko có thư mục đó thì tạo mới
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> muốn chắc mẩm, cài cái gói trên vào, khỏi lo mớ font của m$
<vubuntor125> copy vào cái này hả
<vubuntor125> home/your-user-name/.fonts
<n2i> ò
<n2i> đó là 1 folder thôi mà
<n2i> tức là trong home của mình có cái folder đó
<vubuntor125> uhm
<n2i> mình copy mớ font thích xài vào đó
<vubuntor125> rồi copy font vào folder đó
<vubuntor125> ?
<n2i> nếu ko có folder đó, thì tạo mới, nếu có thì thôi
<n2i> yup
<n2i> ở nautilus: nhấn ctrl + l
<n2i> rồi đánh ~/.fonts
<n2i> nếu nó báo ko có thì vào home và tạo mới folder, tên: .fonts
<n2i> sau đó lại làm lại cái trên, tức ctrl + l
<n2i> copy xong thì chạy: fc-cache -fv
<n2i> xong, khởi động lại writer để nó cập nhật font mới
<vubuntor125> gõ được rồi
<vubuntor125> tks nha
<vubuntor125> nhưng tóm lại
<vubuntor125> nguyên nhân là sao
<n2i> chưa có font thì chưa xài được, vậy thôi
<vubuntor125> hình như chạy
<vubuntor125> fc-cache -fv
<n2i> chắc khi copy vào trong cái kia dùng quyền sudo thì có lỗi gì đó
<n2i> hoặc là chưa cập nhật lại font cach,
<vubuntor125> nó refresh font trong true type
<n2i> blah
<vubuntor125> thấy nó chạy báo vậy
<n2i> yup
<vubuntor125> chứ trong cái home/your-user-name/.fonts
<vubuntor125> không thấy j cả
<vubuntor125> có lẽ k cần home/your-user-name/.fonts
<vubuntor125> vân có font
<n2i> vubuntor125: thay cái your-user-name bằng tài khoản người dùng hiện tại chưa?
<n2i> yup, đôi khi ko cần
<vubuntor125> thay rồi ông nội
<vubuntor125> làm như ngu lắm ấy
<n2i> yup, ngon :3
<vubuntor125> đề send cho cái nó chạy fc-cache -fv
<vubuntor125> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915822/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor125> đấy
<vubuntor125> vào xem đi
<vubuntor125> nó chạy toàn thấy /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<vubuntor125> chứ có thấy cái home/your-user-name/.fonts chạy j đâu
<n2i> home/giangnguyen/.fonts <--- wth?
<vubuntor125> ?????
<n2i> nó vừa cache 249 font từ cái ~/.fonts đó chứ sao ko.
<n2i> :P
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor125> thế cuối cùng là ở cái nào
<vubuntor125> font ở đâu thì nó nhận
<n2i> cả 2 nơi
<vubuntor125> sax
<n2i> sax clgt?
<n2i> fc-cache ko cần sudo
<vubuntor125> thế sao cái 11.10 k cần cả 2 vẫn có font
<vubuntor125> thôi về nhé
<vubuntor125> bbb
<vubuntor125> mai chat tiếp
<vubuntor125> ở đây nha
<n2i> bữa sau nhớ nêu rõ vấn đề trước khi hỏi, ko kêu ôi ối.
<vubuntor769> chao buoi sag
<vubuntor769> có bạn nào ko
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-06
<n0bawk> ko
<vubuntor769> ya hú
<vubuntor769> có ai hoK :D
<n2i> Hem có ai! :3
<vubuntor769> alo
<vubuntor769> có ai hem
<vubuntor769> hem co sai
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> Hem có ai :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> n2i:  lolz -))
<n2i> wut?
<vubuntor769> cho hỏi ở SG có chỗ nào phát free đĩa ubuntu hok hjhj
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> down có tí
<v0ld3m0rt248> sao bạn lại lấy đĩa ubuntu làm gì ???
<C4NoC> mà cũng đòi đĩa free
<n2i> vubuntor769: xài đĩa mà chi?
<v0ld3m0rt248> hỏi ku afterlastangel có k0 nhỉ ?
 * n2i fsck krunner :|
<vubuntor769> :|
<vubuntor769> ko có thì hỏi thôi hjc
<vubuntor769> chém ghê zịa
<vubuntor769> ae ai có tut tích hợp các bản cài os từ usb @@
<vubuntor769> 1 usb mà đủ bộ hiren xp win 7 8 ubuntu hok nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor769: có thể
<vubuntor769> ai có tut cho xin đi @@ mua cái usb về làm =P~
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor769: dung lượng bao nhiêu mà đòi nhét tất cả vào ?
<n2i> .g multi boot on usb with grub
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<bksupybot> Title: MultiBoot USB with Grub2 (boot directly from iso files) | panticz.de (at www.panticz.de)
<vubuntor769> bao nhiu thì đủ pro
<n2i> chi chứ 2 cái win7, 8 là ăn đứt cái 8G rồi =))
<vubuntor769> thôi bỏ win7 zịa
<n2i> lấy win8 mà chi? :)
<vubuntor769> nhẹ nhàg =P~
<v0ld3m0rt248> dùng yumi trên pendrivelinux thử xem
<v0ld3m0rt248> đủ hiren't hbcd, ubuntu, win7
<vubuntor769> ubuntu bộ cài mình có 700mb thôi phải ko
<vubuntor769> hiren 300 ko ta
<vubuntor769> à tích hợp đủ cũg 600 nhỉ
<vubuntor769> :|
<n2i> HB có ~ trăm MiB
<vubuntor769> bữa thấy bản mới nhất nặg mừ
<vubuntor769> thui làm bản cũ 10 0mb zịa
<vubuntor769> win8 bao nhiu thế bà con
<vubuntor769> win7 tầm 2 gb
<vubuntor769> sao hết đc 8gb nhỉ
<vubuntor769> @@
<vubuntor769> n2i chém à :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor769: who are you ?
<vubuntor769> ? hỏi gì á
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor769: bạn là ai nhỉ ?? tớ có quen k ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> k hiểu sao giờ k thích ẩn danh lắm
<vubuntor846> co bac nao day khong chi cho em cach viet tieng viet trong u 12.4
<n2i> !gõ tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor846> ok đã xong thanks bác nhé
<vubuntor585> alo
<vubuntor585> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor585> sao add printer qua mang LAN từ máy windowsXP
<vubuntor585> thì trên ubuntu không tìm thấy Driver cho máy in Canon2900
<vubuntor585> ???????????
<vubuntor585> những máy khác thì thấy có Driver
<vubuntor585> như máy HP3015 chẳng hạn
<vubuntor585> còn máy Canon 2900 thì k thấy
<vubuntor585> lam sao để in qua LAN đc vậy các bạn
<vubuntor549> Chao cac ban
<vubuntor549> minh muon cai ubuntu tren samsung galaxy tab co dc ko?
<vubuntor549> ban nao giup minh voi
<vubuntor040> xin hỏi có mình dùng lệnh nào để chạy ovzkernel-2.6.18-308.el5.028stab099.3.x86_64.rpm trên Ubuntu vậy?
<n0bawk> ko chạy đc
<n0bawk> cái đó là cho rhel5
<n0bawk> ubuntu ko tương thích
<vubuntor744> e đang phân vân về đề tài tốt nghiệp kính mong đc sự chỉ giáo của các anh, các bạn
<vubuntor744> can you hepl me
<vubuntor744> sr
<vubuntor744> who can help me ?
<rmrf> xin lỗi bạn, ở đây là nơi để thảo luận, hỗ trợ về ubuntu
<rmrf> không phải là nơi để bạn hỏi về đề tài tốt nghiệp
<vubuntor744> ok
<vubuntor744> vậy anh có thê  cho em biết việc ứng dụng của loadbancing sử dụng iprouter 2 trong linux như thế nào không ạ
<n0bawk> :D
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor059> alo
<vubuntor059> alo
<vubuntor059> lam on cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor059> share máy in canon 2900 từ windows cho ubuntu sao khó thế
<vubuntor059> làm mãi k đc ah
<n2i> vubuntor059: hỏi bên này nha! :)
<n2i> mình giờ bận tí, okay!?
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> nó hơi phức tạp tí
<n0bawk> mà mình chưa đc sờ cái máy in đó lần nào
<vubuntor059> sax
<vubuntor059> bó tay nhỉ
<vubuntor059> mấy pro ubuntu mà chưa thử hả
<vubuntor059> thê user cũng chịu chết ah
<vubuntor059> thế thì làm sao ma dùng ubuntu được cơ chứ
<vubuntor059> lại quay về windows ah
<vubuntor059> free có khác
<vubuntor059> không hỗ trợ tốt như windows
<vubuntor059> botay.com
<vubuntor059> windows những việc nay làm quá đơn giản
<vubuntor059> vậy mà sao ubuntu phức tạp thế
<vubuntor059> hình như ubuntu muốn tỏ ra nguy hiểm hay sao ấy
<vubuntor059> làm khó ng sử dụng
<vubuntor059> không thân thiện và dễ dùng j cả
<CoconutCrab> okqy
<C4NoC> okey
<CoconutCrab> đi chửi canon không làm driver tử tế ấy
<vubuntor059> sax
<vubuntor059> sao lại chửi canon
<CoconutCrab> vì driver là do canon viết
<vubuntor059> windows nó có sao đâu
<CoconutCrab> windows không cài driver gì tự dùng được hả?
<n2i> vubuntor059: thử ko cài driver cho windogs coi, lol
<n2i> ông vubuntor059 này là ông giangnguyen hôm trước :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor059: có nhiều người làm đc rồi
<n0bawk> mình chỉ tùm lum rồi ko hiểu sao nó chạy :))
<n0bawk> tóm lại là +1 chơi đồ HP
<n0bawk> mặc dù đồ HP vẫn là do canon sản xuất :3
<n2i> không cần tiếp nữa, ông ngày khoái kêu. trống rỗng :3
<vubuntor381> có ai đó không
<vubuntor381> cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor381> làm thế nào để tạo shotcut trên desktop thí
<vubuntor381> mình dùng u
<n2i> vubuntor381: ko chuột phải lên desktop được à?
<vubuntor381> chuột phải lên rồi chọn gì nữa
<vubuntor381> u 12.4
 * n2i bật chương trình muốn tạo shortcut lên, kéo icon từ thanh launcher rồi vứt ra desktop đc ko nhỉ.
<n2i> trong menu chuột phải có những gì? có create ..?
<vubuntor381> folder và document
<n2i> hem có cái gì nhắc tới application sao? :3
<n2i> vậy làm như trên thử, túm kéo vứt ra desktop
<vubuntor381> không có
<vubuntor381> không túm và kéo được
<n2i> ko kéo được, kì nhỉ :|
<n2i> vậy chắc vào /usr/share/applications rồi kéo cái app nào muốn tạo shortcut ra desktop vậy :3
<vubuntor381> không được luôn
<n2i> túm từ cái kia ra desktop mà ko được luôn sao?
<vubuntor381> không
<n2i> hơi vô lý nhỉ, vậy pin nó lên launcher đi :3
<vubuntor381> vãi tè không có quyền
<vubuntor381> sao lại thế nhỉ
<vubuntor381> chỉ đặt có 1 user mà
<n0bawk> cp nó ra desktop
<n2i> vubuntor381: nó báo ko có quyền? copy ra desktop thôi mà
<n2i> cp /usr/share/applications/app-name.desktop ~/Desktop
<vubuntor381> ức chế vãi
<vubuntor381> không được luôn
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ức chế gì
<vubuntor381> không đưa được ra
<vubuntor381> có dùng được teamview không nhỉ
<n2i> dùng được, nhưng chả ai dùng =))
<vubuntor059> sã
<vubuntor059> sax
<vubuntor059> thế có cái máy in canon 2900 giờ vứt đi hả
<vubuntor059> mệt mỏi mấy cái vụ cài đặt máy in, rồi share máy in này quá
<n2i> vubuntor059: ai xúi xài U thế? Sếp à? ;))
<vubuntor059> mà thằng canon 2900 là củ chuối nhất
<vubuntor059> mà nó lại phổ biến nhất
<vubuntor059> botay
<vubuntor059> uhm
<vubuntor059> thằng sếp nó bắt dùng
<vubuntor059> k chịu bỏ tiền mua
<n2i> yoo, trình sếp mua con HP mơi mới xài :3
<vubuntor059> điên
<vubuntor059> thế con 2900 để làm j
<n2i> đưa đây xài cho, đỡ phí :P
<vubuntor059> nó thuộc loại đo loj nước mắm
<vubuntor059> chịu bỏ tiền ra mua hp hả
<vubuntor059> =))
<vubuntor059> mà còn có con HP1020
<vubuntor059> in tiếng việt toàn ra chữ lằng ngoằng
<vubuntor059> k hiểu
<vubuntor059> in tiếng anh thì ok
<vubuntor059> tiếng việt thì botay
<vubuntor059> HP cũng có khác Canon đâu
 * n2i nghe như vấn dề của font vậy :P
<vubuntor059> mỗi thằng 1 kiểu
<vubuntor059> uhm
<vubuntor059> k biết thì mới tìm hiểu
<vubuntor059> tìm k ra thì hỏi
<vubuntor059> nếu mà sáng tạo được thì làm luôn cái OS cho mình la xong
<Stanley00> yo! lâu quá không gặp :D
<n2i> Stanley00: o`, may nay ko thay on
<Stanley00> n2i: mấy nay lo thi, rồi lab, bài tập nhiều quá nên không có vào đây được :(
<Stanley00> hôm nay mới xong là vào đây liền :E
<Stanley00> :D
<vubuntor207> minh tau wubi ve roi nhung double click thi khong kich hoat duoc
<Stanley00> vubuntor207: ý của bạn là gì? "không kích hoạt được" nghĩa là thế nào?
<vubuntor207> click dup vao nhung khong co gi xay ra
<vubuntor207> minh dang tai file iso ve
<vubuntor207> chua mout ra dia
<Stanley00> hmm, bạn đang dùng win 7 à?
<vubuntor207> minh tai wubi tu trang ubuntu.com
<vubuntor207> uhm
<vubuntor207> dinh xem thu ubuntu ntn
<Stanley00> thử nhấp chuột phải, rồi run as admin xem
<Stanley00> với lại nên chờ tải xong cái iso rồi hãy chạy wubi thật, kẻo nó lại tải lại file iso mới
<vubuntor207> minh thu roi
<vubuntor207> ah
<vubuntor207> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor207> file wubi minh tai ve 2.37m
<vubuntor207> nhung tren http://wubi.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows (at wubi.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor207> chi co 1.47 m
<vubuntor207> 2 ban nay khac nhau a
<n0bawk> chắc thế
<n0bawk> đút cái đĩa ubuntu vào
<n0bawk> rồi chạy file wubi trong đĩa là xong
<vubuntor207> minh dang tai 11.10
<vubuntor207> neu co ban 12.4
<vubuntor207> minh update len truc tiep duoc khong
<vubuntor207> hinh nhu tren http://wubi.sourceforge.net/ chi cai 10.04 thoi
<bksupybot> Title: Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows (at wubi.sourceforge.net)
<n0bawk> đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor207: chạy file trong đĩa đi
<vubuntor207> minh tai gan xong roi
<vubuntor207> minh mount ra dia day
<vubuntor207> neu co file iso
<vubuntor207> co can ghi ra dia khong ban
<n0bawk> vubuntor207: wubi thì ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor207: cần cài phần mềm tạo ổ cd ảo vào
<n0bawk> vubuntor207: rồi mount file iso vào thôi
<vubuntor207> cai nay upgrade truc tuyen len ban moi duoc khong ban?
<n0bawk> vubuntor207: chắc đc
<vubuntor220> có ai không ah
<vubuntor828> anh ơi xem hộ em cái này bị sao ạ
<vubuntor828> khi em update toàn bị như vậy, em xài 12.04
<vubuntor828> http://paste.ubuntu.com/917583/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor462> Chào các đại ca dùng Unbutu
<kid___> hi
<vubuntor781> co ai cho minh hoi vs?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-07
<vubuntor509> xni chào mọi người
<vubuntor509> mọi người cho hỏi dạo này server FPT của ubuntu thường bị lỗi quá
<vubuntor509> có thể đổi cái resource nào khác ngon lành hơn khong
<afterlastangel> vubuntor509: server của ubuntu chậm hơn nước ngoài chừng 1 ngày
<afterlastangel> nên có thể chưa cập nhật kịp thôi
<afterlastangel> bạn xài 12.04 thì cập nhật hàng ngày nên bị lỗi là đúng
<vubuntor509> àh
<vubuntor509> thank bạn nhiều
<vubuntor509> :D
<afterlastangel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net-archive2
<bksupybot> Title: FPT Telecom : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<vubuntor509> ủa, mi2nh dùng 11.10 mà
<afterlastangel> bạn đang dùng 12.04 đúng không
<afterlastangel> ?
<afterlastangel> vậy bạn nói lỗi là lỗi gì?
<vubuntor509> khong
<vubuntor509> mình ko dùng lệnh apt-get với server của FPT dc
<vubuntor509> chỉnh lại resourse cho nó thì nó bảo ko connect dc với server ftp của FPt
<afterlastangel> ặc ặc
<vubuntor509> mình dùng 11.10
<afterlastangel> đừng dùng FTP
<afterlastangel> dùng HTTP đấy
<afterlastangel> mặc định chạy ngon rồi
<afterlastangel> chỉnh làm gì :p
<vubuntor509> dùng HTTP hả bạn
<vubuntor509> àh
<afterlastangel> mình vẫn đang dùng mà
<vubuntor509> lần trước mình thấy down từ server vietnam nhanh hơn
<vubuntor509> nhưng hiện nay làm hogn dc nữa
<vubuntor509> mình down thấy tốc độ lên dc 1MB cơ
<vubuntor509> vậy chỉnh lại HTTP hả bạn
<vubuntor509> àh
<vubuntor509> nếu công ty mình muốn đặt server của ubuntu thì phải làm sao bạn?
<vubuntor509> đặt server cho ubuntu
<vubuntor509> :D
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> cái đó
<afterlastangel> thì hơi mệt đó
<vubuntor509> ý mình là apt- server
<afterlastangel> tuy nhiên
<vubuntor509> :D
<afterlastangel> limit lại
<vubuntor509> vậy àh
<afterlastangel> 1 vài phiên bản
<afterlastangel> thì cỡ 100GB ổ cứng thôi
<afterlastangel> nhÆ°ng
<vubuntor509> ....
<vubuntor509> sao bạn
<vubuntor509> có phải xin phép hay cài phần mềm gì tự động được ko
<vubuntor509> vì trong công ty định chuyển sang ubuntu
<vubuntor509> bị windown quầng quá
<vubuntor509> :D
<vubuntor509> bạn ở TP.HCM hay ở HN?
<vubuntor509> alo...
<vubuntor509> still you there?
<afterlastangel> à
<afterlastangel> mới có điện thoại
<afterlastangel> Mình ở Sài Gòn
<afterlastangel> nếu lực chưa nhiềut
<afterlastangel> thì nên làm cái apt-mirror thôi
<afterlastangel> chứ setup 1 cái repository thì hơi phí
<afterlastangel> vubuntor509: bạn có thể tham khảo bài này để làm. http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<bksupybot> Title: How To Create A Local Debian/Ubuntu Mirror With apt-mirror | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<afterlastangel> Setup không cần nhiều chỉ chỉnh sửa 1 chút
<afterlastangel> khi cài lần đầu thì nó sẽ đợi để tải về
<afterlastangel> nhưng khi người khác tải thì sẽ có sẵn từ LAN để cài không cần tải từ internet nữa
<vubuntor509> thank bạn nhiều
<vubuntor509> chà
<afterlastangel> ?
<afterlastangel> vubuntor509: công ty bạn làm về gì?
<vubuntor509> đỡ khổ rồi
<vubuntor509> mình bên SCTV
<vubuntor509> đang làm mấy cái server ứng dụng
<vubuntor509> :D
<afterlastangel> server ứng dụng
<afterlastangel> xài ubuntu làm gì
<afterlastangel> dùng centos đi
<afterlastangel> ubuntu dễ xài dễ cấu hình mà tới lúc nó lăn đùng ra chết ko hiểu vì sao :))
<vubuntor509> mình lỡ xài ubuntu quen mất rồi
<afterlastangel> 1 đống thứ đi theo :p
<vubuntor509> chuyển qua lại mất công
<vubuntor509> ack
<vubuntor509> ghê vậy
<afterlastangel> vubuntor509: thì nó cài sẵn mọi thứ cấu hình sẵn hết
<vubuntor509> ủa vậy àh
<afterlastangel> nếu setup từ đầu mình ko nắm được hệ thống có gì mất công gỡ ra nữa
<afterlastangel> còn cài centos cần gì thì cài thêm vô
<vubuntor509> ok, mình sẽ xài thử centos
<vubuntor509> thank bạn
<vubuntor509> :D
<afterlastangel> vubuntor509: cái đó ko dùng để xài :)) dùng để làm server mà :P
<vubuntor509> bạn đang làm cho công ty nào vậy
<afterlastangel> fpt
<vubuntor509> hay làm đại diện cho ubuntu VN
<vubuntor509> :D
<vubuntor509> ồ
<vubuntor509> ý là using
<vubuntor509> :D
<vubuntor509> xài = dùng server ấy mà
<vubuntor509> :))
<vubuntor509> thank bạn
<afterlastangel> tưởng bạn cài trên desktop chứ
<afterlastangel> cài cái centos lên desktop thì ức chế chết
<vubuntor509> ủa, bên fpt có cứ người trực diễn đàn hả bạn
<vubuntor509> hihi
<vubuntor509> mình thấy ubuntu dạo này chịu thay đổi
<vubuntor509> đầu tư nhiều
<afterlastangel> :))
<vubuntor509> bản desktop đẹp quá
<vubuntor509> :D
<afterlastangel> đâu có cử trực gì đâu
<afterlastangel> chỉ là dân linux vô fpt làm nhiều thôi :P
<vubuntor509> ủa, vậy diễn đàn ubuntu-vn là độc lập hả
<vubuntor509> ồ
<vubuntor509> hihi
<afterlastangel> yes
<vubuntor509> nhân tài bên FPT nhiều quá
<vubuntor509> :D
<afterlastangel> ko có liên quan gì tới FPT
<vubuntor509> hình như diễn đàn này phi lợi nhuận hả bạn
<vubuntor509> ?
<afterlastangel> ngoài cái hosting lúc trước được 1 tay bên FSOFT tài trợ với tư cách cá nhân thôi
<vubuntor509> àh
<vubuntor509> ra vậy
<vubuntor509> nhà hảo tâm
<afterlastangel> Mozilla vẫn là tổ chức phi lợi nhuận đấy
<vubuntor509> à
<afterlastangel> nói về dùng ubuntu thì viettel dùng nhiều hơn
<vubuntor509> mấy tổ chức này phải có nhiều người support chứ . phi lợi nhuận hiêu quá
<vubuntor509> vậy àh
<afterlastangel> chưa có cơ hội giao lưu với những người bên viettel
<vubuntor509> viettel giờ cũng đang đầu tư mạnh IT
<vubuntor509> đợt rồi nghe đâu tuyển nhiều lắm
<vubuntor509> hút nhân tài
<afterlastangel> đầu tư đâu có nhiều
<afterlastangel> chưa gọi là đầu tư
<afterlastangel> :P
<afterlastangel> đầu tư thì hiện nay có netnam chi rất nhiều cho cộng đồng ấy
<vubuntor509> ko, ý là đầu tư cho CNTT, hút người cho nó
<vubuntor509> chứ viettel ko chịu đầu tư cho cộng đồng đâu
<vubuntor509> thank bạn đã tư vấn giúp đỡ
<vubuntor509> chúc buổi sáng vui vẻ
<afterlastangel> uhm
<afterlastangel> :p
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy mình không dùng viettel là đún
<afterlastangel> vubuntor509: có gì thì lên diễn đàn thảo luận dễ cho người khác tìm kiếm hơn
<vubuntor509> ah2, thank
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: xin bên Netnam được con server cho ubuntu-vn á :-"
<CoconutCrab> noice :3
<afterlastangel> mà để xem thế nào. Có 1 server riêng được commit bởi ông lớn cũng hay hơn :D. Có thể làm được nhiều thứ và có chỗ cho mọi người phá.
<CoconutCrab> cắm torrent
<vubuntor120> bravo afterlastangel :D
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: cắm torrent thì tên zj3t đang có mấy server đấy :))
<afterlastangel> thôi qua kia tán dóc =))
<vubuntor096> ae xem có cái gì thay đc mono k ?
<n2i> vubuntor096: ý là?
<vubuntor096> .g open source framework for windows
<vubuntor096> tớ muốn code .NET trên ubuntu
<vubuntor096> mà mono dở hơi, chắc chuyển sang java nhỉ ? nhưng .NET có conver sources sang java dc k ?
<vubuntor096> ??? alo 12354
<vubuntor096> ae ngủ đâu hết roài
<n2i> vubuntor096: .NET trên Linux thì chịu khó mono thôi
<vubuntor096> code trên mono thà e làm trên win còn hơn
<vubuntor096> muốn cải tiến mono hay tìm bản .NET cho win tốt hơn
<vubuntor096> muốn cải tiến mono hay tìm bản .NET cho linux tốt hơn
<vubuntor096> nếu có cách nào convert hết source sang java đc chính xác đầy đủ thì tốt
<kid__> vubuntor096: cứ win mà thẳng tiến
<vubuntor096> lolz, thía còn nói làm giề
<vubuntor096> ng ta đang muốn xóa win đi hoàn toàn mà toàn bàn lùi lolz =//
<vubuntor697> có bác nào in share máy canon2900 từ windows được chưa vậy ???????????????????
<vubuntor697> nản wa' đi mất
<vubuntor096> vubuntor697: máy canon bạn mua khi nào ?
<vubuntor096> và có in dc trên ubuntu k0 ?
<n2i> vj
<n2i> vubuntor096: Xài .NET? Về đất Windows mà xài cho phê!
<vubuntor096> thui mình google convert source vậy
<vubuntor096> đi down gentoo :)) và búng trym cả room =))
<n2i> vubuntor096: tool để convert source? LOL
<vubuntor096> bb ăn trưa đây
<n2i> muốn xóa windows mà lại bám .NET :3
<vubuntor096> k convert thi làm sao ?
<vubuntor096> code .NET đói à ?
<vubuntor483> eross install ncurses5.9
<vubuntor483> tvngoc@tvngoc6868:~/Download/ncurses-5.9$ make install cd man && make DESTDIR="" install make[1]: Entering directory `/home/tvngoc/Download/ncurses-5.9/man' mkdir -p /usr/man mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/man': Permission denied make[1]: *** [/usr/man] Error 1 make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/tvngoc/Download/ncurses-5.9/man' make: *** [install] Error 2
<vubuntor483> Help me!
<CoconutC1ab> trong repo có rồi, còn cài vào nữa làm gì?
<vubuntor483> mình đang học lập trình C trên ubuntu
<CoconutC1ab> thì cài libcurse hay gì đó vào
<CoconutC1ab> trong ubuntu có sẵn rồi
<vubuntor483> soạn 1 chuong trinh #DEFINE STRINGSIZE 256
<vubuntor483> thấy báo lỗi
<vubuntor483> làm ơn nói rõ hơn cho mình được không?
<CoconutC1ab> lên forum tìm về cách quản lý gói
<CoconutC1ab> forum hay wiki gì đó
<vubuntor483> mình chưa hiểu lắm, nếu bạn có thời gian giúp đỡ mình với
 * CoconutC1ab đang bận
<vubuntor483> thanks bạn
<vubuntor483> mình mới lập trình nên khong ro lam
<afterlastangel> =))
<vubuntor697> máy canon 2900 cài trên Ubuntu chạy đc
<vubuntor697> nhưng bây giờ nó lại chuyến sang may windows bản quyền
<vubuntor697> máy mình ubuntu
<vubuntor697> muốn in share nhưng k đc
<vubuntor107> hi
<vubuntor107> -- co ban nao o do ko
<vubuntor107> hi
<vubuntor107> -- chung a
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-08
<vubuntor161> co can cai trinh diet virus cho ubuntu khong ban
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor280> em dang cai dat dhcp tren ubuntu 10.04.4 nhung tren may client ko nhan dia khong dia chi ip giong tren may server.anh chi hay giup cho em voi
<vubuntor398> em intall unbuntu 12.04 beta 2 xong sao chay Ko nuot gi car
<vubuntor398> cau hinh yeu cau cua ubuntu 12.04 la bao nhieu vay
<CoconutCrab> 2gb ram, cpu c2d
<vubuntor398> sax may em 1gb Ram celeron
<vubuntor398> thanks
<vubuntor986> mình muốn cài Ubuntu từ USB flash, cái đĩa cứng định cài trước giờ dùng chứa dữ liệu thôi, vậy cài được không? có cần format hay tạo GRUB gì trước không?
<kid__> boom boom boom
<vubuntor986> đĩa cứng hay boot chết rồi, giờ cài UBUNTU lên đĩa data có cần format hay tạo MBR hay GRUB gì không?
<n2i> vubuntor986: cài ubuntu lên đĩa Data? ý bạn là phân vùng mà bạn vốn dùng để data?
<kid__> cứ nhét cái usb vào rồi cài thôi:)
<n2i> ý bạn là phân vùng có boot flag bị chết rồi?
<n2i> cài tốt
<vubuntor986> uhm, chết rồi
<n2i> ko sao. cài tốt.
<vubuntor986> tức là mình cứ cắm cái đĩa cứng rồi cài bằng USB kh6ng có vấn đề gì phải không các bạn?
<n2i> nếu thích thì chuyển boot flag sang phân vùng khác, thế thôi
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor986> chịu thôi, ko biết chuyển boot flag, mình tính chơi nguyên đĩa xài Ubuntu luôn cho lành
<vubuntor986> cảm ơn bạn nhé, để mai mình cài lại xem sao :)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-01
<vubuntor552> hi hi
<vubuntor337> hi chào diễn đàn! giúp mình tich hợp clamAV vào postfix để scan mail với! mình cài clamav vao cái mail goi không nhận được luôn!
<vubuntor736> bạn cho hỏi cách root để tạo postfix. mình install luôn yêu cầu root? khi đánh dòng tạo root mới yêu cầu pass hệ thống. mình đánh nhưng không hiển thị???
<vubuntor596> cho toi hoi, ubuntu co ho tro cho viec su dung o cung di dong ko
<vubuntor596> co su dung duoc o cung di dong voi ubuntu dc k
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-02
<vubuntor963> Anh chị cho em hỏi một chút ạ. Em vừa mới cài Ubuntu 12.10 để chạy được xong xong với Window8, nhưng khi cài xong, vào hệ thống và em vào một tệp thì nhân được thông báo, unable mount, media/isn't open..
<_Tux_> vubuntor963: ai bảo xài Windows 8
<_Tux_> hibernate hay gì đó rồi lại qua Windows
<vubuntor963> tại sao lại như vậy ạ?
<_Tux_> có cần biết chi tiết về kĩ thuật không?
<vubuntor963> có thì em mới hỏi chứ ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor963: đại thể là khi hibernate thì Windows 8 bạn ý lưu lại một số thông tin trên HDD
<_Tux_> khiến nó theo thuật ngữ là "không umount clean"
<_Tux_> nên Ubuntu không mount được
<_Tux_> Ok
<vubuntor963> ủa, vậy sao ở bẩn 11.04 em dùng song song được với win7 đâu có bị vậy đâu ạ?
<_Tux_> vẫn bị suốt
<_Tux_> từ thời XP luôn
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor963> vậy có thể khắc phục được này ko ạ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor963: sang Windows check disk
<_Tux_> rồi tắt máy
<_Tux_> sau đó khởi động lại vào ubuntu
<vubuntor963> chỉ vậy thui ạ?
<_Tux_> yeah
<vubuntor963> dạ vâng, thanks anh chị nhiều ạ. hi
<n0bawk> yeah died
<kientux> :D
<kientux> sao ibus ko hoat dong tren Iceweasel nhi x_X
<kientux> lại phải cài avim
<kientux> lâu quá hem lên đây
<kientux> mà cứ có gì hỏi thì mới lên :D
<kientux> có ai ko nhỉ?
<kientux> ai chỉ mình cách đổi server repo thủ công với :D
<kientux> ko hiểu sao đổi qua synaptic ko dc, toàn tự nhảy về Main server
<n0bawk> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kientux> :d
<kientux> thế thì khó rồi :d
<kientux> à ok rồi :d
<kientux> thanks n0bawk
<kientux> cái file đó viết cũng ko khó đọc :d
<vubuntor986> mọi người cho mình tham khảo chút.
<vubuntor986> tình hình là sau khi cài ubuntu 12.10 nếu để driver mặc định trong additional drivers là : Using X.Org X server -- Nouveau .... (open sourse) thì máy tự động đăng nhập bình thường vào tty7 khi khởi động.
<vubuntor986> Thế nhưng độ phân giải và độ mượt không ok lắm. Mình chuyển sang : Using Experimental Nvidia binary X org driver .... 310 (theo mình hiểu thì đây là driver ver 310 của nvidia cho GT 525M).Chuyển sang driver này thì độ phân giải, độ mượt ok liền.
<vubuntor986> Nhưng lại vướng cái màn hình đăng nhập. Nó tự động vào tty1, chờ 1 lúc nó mới chuyển sang tty7. Mình có nhấn Ctrl + Alt + F7 để sang tty7 nhưng cũng phải chờ 1 lúc ! Xin hỏi mọi người có cách nào khắc phục được không ? Có thể gửi câu trả lời vào mail (quangbinhhaui@gmail.com) cho mình nếu lúc này chưa rảnh! Mình cảm ơn !
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-03
<vubuntor891> rfafjghk
<vubuntor891> cho minh hoi:sluong bộ xử lý,đĩa cứng và tập tin hổ trợ là bnhiu,ram hổ trợ tối đa là bnhiu?tks cac ac trc
<C4NoC>  muốn nhiêu chả dc
<vubuntor891> nhưng em muốn bjt cụ thể số liệu!tại em đang học môn này anh ơi!lên anh gồ search hoài mak ko ra a rảnh jup em với
<C4NoC> vubuntor891: môn jề
<vubuntor891> hdh Linux a oi
<C4NoC>  coi cái máy tính nó hỗ trợ dc bi nhiu
<C4NoC> ko si nghĩ cách tìm mà lên hỏi dc jề
<vubuntor891> thườn thì sluong xử lý hổ trợ tối đa 4 nhân. rồi mấy cái kia em hk bjt rõ cho lắm
<vubuntor891> ram tối đa chắc là 4g
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor891> thay ổng bắt cho cái link cho ổng nữa kìa
<vubuntor642> Cho mình hỏi sao cài đặt ubuntu 11 từ đĩa CD thì lúc cuối luôn báo lỗi log gì đó? Có cách nào giải quyết ko ạ?
<kientux> alo
<kientux> máy mỗi lần xem flash trên youtube là nóng kinh khủng, quạt quay vù vù, có ai biết cách khắc phục ko :(
<kientux> e đang dùng crunchbang
<vubuntor981> hi
<vubuntor981> ai là admin site này nhỉ
<vubuntor981> cho xin yahoo để mua quảng cáo
<vubuntu> mọi người
<vubuntu> cho em hỏi
<vubuntu> để mà giả lập ấn phím trong c chúng ta sử dụng thư viện gì
<_Tux_> giả lập ấn phím trong C là sao?
<vubuntu> là tạo sự kiện nhấn phím trong c đó bác
<vubuntu> nhưng em không biết đọc ở đâu
<vubuntu> vì em rất thích c
<_Tux_> thích c mà hỏi câu vui vậy
<_Tux_> ý là bạn cần lấy một kí tự từ bàn phím khi người dùng nhập?
<vubuntu> không
<vubuntu> ý em nói là sử lý sự kiện nhấn phím trong c
<_Tux_> thế không phải thế kia thì là gì?
<_Tux_> người dùng nhấn phím c
<_Tux_> mình bắt được rồi xử lý?
<vubuntu> ý em là nó cơ bản hơn kia
<vubuntu> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntu: giải thích xem
<vubuntu> cái kia là nâng cao quá rồi
<_Tux_> cơ bản thì là thế kia còn thế nào nữa
<_Tux_> ở mức thấp hơn?
<vubuntu> giống thể loại auto keyboard đó bác
<_Tux_> vubuntu: input method?
<_Tux_> thế thì cao bằng mấy cái kia á =))
<vubuntu> giống như kiểu lúc mà mình nhấn phím A trong bàn phím
<vubuntu> thì bây giờ em dùng phần mềm để nó nhấn phím a
<vubuntu> phần mềm đó có thể chạy ngầm để tự động nhấn
<_Tux_> keylogger
<_Tux_> thì nói mịa keylogger
<_Tux_> còn bày đặt
<vubuntu> :v
<vubuntu> keyloger em nghe nói là chương trình ghi lại lịch sử nhấn phím mà
<_Tux_> .g programming keyloger C/C++
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/lounge/27569/
<iSupyBot`> Title: A simple Keylogger Program - C++ Forum (at www.cplusplus.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntu: thì không phải là như bạn đang nói sao
<_Tux_> chạy ngầm
<_Tux_> ghi lại thao tác bàn phím
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntu> không ý em không phải vậy
<vubuntu> mà là nó chạy ngầm để nhấn bàn phím kia
<_Tux_> vubuntu: thế không phải nó nhận input method rồi nó tự động điền text vào à
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntu> ồh thế àk
<vubuntu> :v
<vubuntu> cái này em nói thật em là fan của cửu long tranh bá
<vubuntu> nhưng mà thấy thằng dzogame nó làm quá với dân việt nam mình quá
<vubuntu> với lại mấy cái auto nó kèm mấy file a3u
<vubuntu> cho nên em đành hi sinh viết cái tự động nhấn phím mã sạch cho anh em
<vubuntu> nhưng em chỉ thích c
 * _Tux_ ếu quan tâm
<vubuntu> ờ cảm xúc phụ ấy mà
<vubuntu> :v
<_Tux_> who's care?
<vubuntu> input method cũng không phải bác ơi
<vubuntu> cái input method thì nó đơn giản hơn rồi
<vubuntu> thôi chịu đi tìm hiểu thêm mới đc
<vubuntor243> Chuyển vào thư mục /etc/init.d
<vubuntor243> Cho biết lệnh lấy đường dẫn đầy đủ của lệnh startx
<vubuntor478> help
<pntruongan> vubuntor478, lấy đường dẫn là lệnh which
<pntruongan> hay lệnh what gì đó
<pntruongan> thử cả 2 đi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-04
<vubuntor692> alo cho mình hỏi thăm
<vubuntor692> trong libreoffice muốn đổi số sang chữ làm sao
<vubuntor692> libreoffice carl đổi số sang chữ (tiếng anh và tiếng việt có 2 số lẻ)
<C4NoC>  chịu
<C4NoC> google đi
<C4NoC> cách làm bên M$ sao thì qua đây kiếm lại
<vubuntor692> bên MS phần mềm hỗ trợ thì có nhiều, nhưng bên này kô thấy hàm
<C4NoC> hàm jề
<vubuntor692> hàm đổi từ số sang chữ
<vubuntor692> vd 100.32 thì thành chữ  làm một trăm lẻ ba mươi hai
<C4NoC> viết ra rồi xài
<vubuntor692> nhưng làm sao viết, có ai hướng dẫn giùm ko?
<C4NoC>  ngồi xem bên M$ viết thế nào, rồi viết lại
<C4NoC> vubuntor692: http://extensions.libreoffice.org/extension-center/numbertext-1
<iSupyBot`> Title: Numbertext LibreOffice Extensions (at extensions.libreoffice.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor692: đấy, chịu khó ngồi code lại tí, rồi up lên trang đấy
<vubuntor175> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor175> moi cai linux ubuntu,vao terminal danh lung tung gio muon resest lai terminal thi phai lan sao?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> đánh lung tung là sao
<vubuntor175> minh thu lenh sudo hdclient
<vubuntor175> nhung gio hien ra ...@...system-product-name:~$
<C4NoC>  tắt đi bật lại
<C4NoC> ko thì đi coi sửa cái PS1
<C4NoC> google ra
<vubuntor175> minh tat di bat lai roi nhung van hien thi dong do
<vubuntor175> cho minh hoi luon minh update phien ban 12.10 nhung loi ip
<vubuntor175> minh muon vao terminal xin ip co dinh de update lai thi phai lam sao
<C4NoC> vào software source tìm
<vubuntor175> cho minh hoi co lenh nao dua terminal ve trang thai ban dau khong
<C4NoC>  ko đọc trên kia à
<C4NoC> đi google sửa PS1
<vubuntor389> Nhờ các bác hỗ trợ giúp. Vừa mua con asus x201e. Muốn cài Ubuntu. Đã làm USB root nhưng báo lỗi. Có ai giúp được không?
<C4NoC>  lỗi gì
<vubuntor389> nó báo no DEFAUT Ỏ UI....
<C4NoC> làm usb boot thế nào
<vubuntor389> Dùng Universal USB install
<C4NoC> google unetbootin
<C4NoC> dùng cái đó mà tạo cd boot
<vubuntor389> đã download bản 12.10 32 bít về
<C4NoC> xài 64bit ấy
<vubuntor389> cái unetbootin đó
<vubuntor389> mình down bản windown hả bạn
<C4NoC>  tất nhiên
<vubuntor389> cảm ơn bạn. Để mình làm lại thử
<vubuntor389> Bạn ơi. Cho mình hỏi, trên Unetbootin
<vubuntor389> chọn bản phân phối là net install hay live
<vubuntor967> cac ban cho hoi ty
<C4NoC> vubuntor692: chọn cái file iso down về ấy
<C4NoC> vubuntor389: chọn cái file iso down về ấy
<vubuntor967> linux 64bit cau hinh rm bao nhieu cpu bao nhieu ah
<vubuntor967> Ram vs cpu linux 64bit the nao ah
<C4NoC> đi coi wiki về x86_64
<vubuntor967> t muon cai linux len oh cứng ram 4gb
<vubuntor967> ai biết tloi t vs
<vubuntor967> tim không thấy
<vubuntor967> như ubuntu chẳng hạn
<vubuntor967> bản 64bit cấu hình ram bao nhieu ah
<C4NoC> bao nhiêu cũng dc
<vubuntor967> là sao ah, t chẳng hiểu gì hết ấy
<vubuntor967> t chưa dùng linux bao h
<C4NoC>  thì khác quái gì windoze
<vubuntor967> muốn dùng thử cho biết vì windows mắc quá
<vubuntor967> nói thế chung chung quá
<vubuntor967> ai nói rõ hơn cho đi
<vubuntor441> mọi người cho mình hỏi là; mình cái centos 5.7 khi cài xong nó ở chế độ câu lênh, bây jo muốn chuyển sang chế độ destop thì  làm ntn ạ
<C4NoC> cài desktop vào
<vubuntor441> là sao ạ
<vubuntor441> anh ơi giải thích dùm em vs ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor441: thôi
<vubuntor441> :(
<_Tux_> dùng CentOS mà cứ cài desktop vô làm chi
<_Tux_> mà nói chung là xài Window Server cho nẹ
<vubuntor441> dạ không bây jo em đang ở chết đọ dòng lệnh
<_Tux_> vubuntor441: bật cmd lên rồi hả
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor441> em muốn chuyển sang chế độ destop ạ
<_Tux_> cd Desktop
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor441> lúc cái xong nó ra chế độ dòng lệnh bây jo em muốn chuyênr sang chế độ destop ạ
<vubuntor441> mọi người ai biết giúp e vs ạ
<vubuntor389> hic
<vubuntor389> có bấc nào chỉ giúp thêm cái vụ unetbootin
<vubuntor389> sao nó dừng lại ở 50% thế ahj
<vubuntor441> mọi người giúp mình vs dc không ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor389: đợi nó một chút
<_Tux_> nó đang copy file
<vubuntor389> Nãy giờ đã 30 phút rùi đấy ạ
<vubuntor389> copy lâu thế hả bạn
<vubuntor441> có ai biết chuyển từ chế độ câu lệnh sang chế độ destop trong centos 5.x không ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor389: checksum file iso kĩ chưa?
<_Tux_> thường thì chi mất 15min là cùng
<vubuntor389> đã đọc nhưng không hiểu gì hết về checksum bạn ơi
<_Tux_> vubuntor389: cứ làm như hướng dẫn, mã checksum đúng thì file iso không lỗi
<_Tux_> dùng unetbootin trên Windows thì chạy với quyền administrator
<vubuntor389> ặc. Mình ko dùng quyền andmin. Để thử lần nữa xem
<vubuntor389> bản 12.10 và 12.04, cái nào tốt hơn bạn nhỉ
<_Tux_> hên xui
<_Tux_> bản nào cũng được
<_Tux_> đừng có xoắn
<vubuntor389> thử chạy quyền admin
<vubuntor389> vẫn ko được
<_Tux_> đã bảo là cứ checksum xem file iso chuẩn không đã
<_Tux_> rồi tính tiếp
<vubuntor115> hi các bác
<vubuntor115> em update grub cho ubuntu 11.04 bằng live 12.04 được k nhỉ
<_Tux_> 11.04 hết support rồi
<_Tux_> dùng làm chi nữa
<vubuntor389> ko biết mở 1 terminal
<vubuntor389> ai chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor115> đứa bạn nó đang dùng
<vubuntor115> :D
<vubuntor682> mọi nguoif có ai biết chuyển từ chế độ dòng lệnh trong centos sang giao dien destop không ạ
<vubuntor905> hi all
<vubuntor905> em có cái máy nó cài song song win 7 vs ubuntu
<vubuntor905> h vẫn vào được ubutnu
<vubuntor905> nhưng k còn tùy chọn cho win 7
<vubuntor905> sao để fix đây các bác
<C4NoC> .g grub 2 boot windows 7
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135272/how-to-boot-into-windows-7-when-grub-is-installed-in-the-windows-partition
<iSupyBot`> Title: grub2 - How to boot into Windows 7 when grub is installed in the Windows partition? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor905: google đi
<vubuntor708> mấy anh ơi cho e hỏi việc cài đặt ubuntu lên ổ đĩa đã cài đặt win 8 với chế độ boot là uefi thì co vấn đề gì không? và cách cài như thế nào?
<vubuntor499> xin cho hoi vai dieu,mong moi nguoi chi bao.minh moi dung ubuntu 11.10,bay gio minh muon cai qua 12.10, minh co doc huong dan su dung, da download phan mem UUI ve de tao boot cho usb,nhung khi download xong thi mo file khong chay
<vubuntor684> mọi người oi
<vubuntor684> có ai có biết chuyển chế độ màn hình câu lệnh trong centos5  sang chế độ destop không ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor684: học gì?
<_Tux_> sysadmin?
<_Tux_> còn nếu enduser
<_Tux_> thì dùng ubuntu cho nó có desktop
<_Tux_> hỏi cả ngày hem thấy mệt à :))
<vubuntor684>  em đang cần chuyển sang chế độ destop để cài asterisk ạ
<vubuntor684> anh hộ em vs ạ
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> asterisk
<vubuntor684> dạ vâng ạ
<_Tux_> thì cần mịa gì đồ họa mới cài được
<_Tux_> vớ vẩn quá
<vubuntor684> xem đồ họa thì em mới chỉnh dc sửa dc lỗi ạ
<vubuntor684> sửa lỗi đấy anh
<TuxZombie> chả liên quan
<vubuntor684> là sao ạ
<vubuntor684> có ai biết không ạ
<TuxZombie> vubuntor684: nói chung là có thể làm mọi thứ mà chả cần đến đồ họa
<TuxZombie> ít nhất là với asterisk
<vubuntor684> vâng em biết ạ
<TuxZombie> chương trình nào chả có logs
<TuxZombie> từ đó mà xem nó lỗi thế nào thôi
<vubuntor684> vâng ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-05
<vubuntor222> xin chào diễn đàn Ubuntu VN
<vubuntor222> Xin cho tôi hỏi là trên Ubuntu 12.10 có chính sách gia han mật khẩu hay không ah!
<vubuntor222> giống như trên Windows 20 or 30 ngày thì thay đổi mật khẩu 1 lần
<TuxZombie> vubuntor222: có
<vubuntor222> vậy anh or chị có thể chỉ em tùy chỉnh được không ah
<TuxZombie> vubuntor222: man adduser
<TuxZombie> man passwd
<vubuntor222> dạ em cung mới sử dụng Ubuntu
<vubuntor222> anh chị có thể nói đường dẫn cụ thể ah
<TuxZombie> mới sử dụng ubuntu thì làm gì động đến cả cái đó
<TuxZombie> huehuhue
<TuxZombie> vubuntor222: Google: password expried linux
<vubuntor222> tìm hiểu để chuyển khai cho hệ thống máy công ty
<vubuntor222> vậy là vào Terminal gõ lệnh kaka
<TuxZombie> vubuntor222: định làm giống kiểu AD?
<TuxZombie> LDAP
<vubuntor222> giờ MS đang đánh bản quyền
<vubuntor222> nên định chuyển qua Ubuntu xài
<vubuntor222> mà liên quan đến các chính sách bảo mật
<vubuntor222> nên nhờ anh chị đi trước giúp đỡ
 * TuxZombie đi sau
<TuxZombie> còn chưa biết xài hàng M$ :-P
<TuxZombie> vubuntor222: định làm kiểu AD như với Windows đó chứ gì?
<TuxZombie> Thế nghiên cứu ldap đi
<vubuntor222> đúng rồi ah
<vubuntor839> ádfghjkl;
<vubuntor839> a lo co' ai o? day k ?
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor839> lau lam' moi' vo day
<vubuntor839> ma` thay' ae van~ onl deu` ma` k ai tra? loi` het' bu0n` wa'
<favadi> hỏi khó không ai biết thì sao trả lời
<favadi> :)
<vubuntor839> hmmm
<vubuntor839> ae bao gio` tang' cai' linux LPI ubuntu verison len wiki huong' dan~ su? dung. day ????
<favadi> nó là cái gì?
<favadi> :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> no' la` cai' huong' dan~ su? dung. truoc' khi dung`
<favadi> vậy toi tự cho lên wiki đi, moi chưa biết cái linux LPI ubuntu verison là gì cả
<v0ld3m0rt248> la` phong? theo cai' ban? goc' linux LPI cua? red hat Fedora lam` 1 cai' y het. cho ubuntu
<v0ld3m0rt248> do' la` ubuntu version
<favadi> .g linux LPI ubuntu version
<iPhenny> favadi: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/lpi1
<iSupyBot`> Title: LPI and Canonical Announce Worlds First Ubuntu Professionals | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> o` o` thanks favadi  :)
<v0ld3m0rt248> :x
<favadi> moi làm gì đâu mà cảm ơn moi
<v0ld3m0rt248> ah thi thay 'dung' cai can` thiet ma`
<vubuntor693> xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor693> co ai giup minh van de nay duoc khong ?
<vubuntor693> Day la thong so minh chay lsensors:
<vubuntor693> nouveau-pci-0068 Adapter: PCI adapter temp1:       +6847.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +110.0°C)  k8temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter Core0 Temp:   +48.0°C   Core1 Temp:   -28.0°C
<vubuntor693> cho minh hoi cai temp1: +6847.0 C no la cai gi vay?
<C4NoC> báo sai
<C4NoC> thế thôi
<vubuntor693> chao ban, ban xem thong so tren cpu minh co nong khong vay?
<vubuntor608> còn ai on9 không thế mọi người?
<vubuntor608> mình có 1 tệp văn bản có nội dung như sau
<vubuntor608> Catalog: 123 Title: Secret garden Type: Instrument Composer: Secret Garden Catalog: 124 Title: unknown Type: Instrument Composer: N.A Catalog: 125 Title: Call Type: Instrument Composer: N.A
<vubuntor608> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680899/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-06
<vubuntor968> co ai giup 1 chut ve ubuntu
<vubuntor698> alo cac ban
<vubuntor698> cho minh hoi trong linux cach xem dung luong hdd
<vubuntor698> dung lenh gi zay
<vubuntor698> minh go df -h
<vubuntor698> thi no bao
<vubuntor698> 150Gb, use 18gb
<vubuntor698> nhung minh cong tat ca dung luong lai thi chua su dung toi 18gb
<ducgiang_8888> _Tux_: hình như em có cái tool tải nhạc theo ca sĩ đúng không nhỉ?
<ducgiang_8888> vất cho anh với
<_Tux_> ducgiang_8888: github ấy anh ơi
<_Tux_> .g github mrtuxhdb OnlineMusicDownloader
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://github.com/mrtuxhdb/OnlineMusicDownloader
<iSupyBot`> Title: mrtuxhdb/OnlineMusicDownloader · GitHub (at github.com)
<vubuntor985> cho mình hỏi mình có thể down file source của vlc từ đâu?
<vubuntor985> và 1 bản ubuntu "trắng" chạy trên usb chỉ cài vlc thì có chạy dc file mp4 ko?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-07
<vubuntor578> cho minh hoi la minh dung impress de mo 1 file pptx thi minh thay cac textbox nho hon so voi minh dung powerpoint nhieu
<vubuntor578> tai sao lai nhu vay va co cach nao de impress hien thi cac slide giong nhu powerpoint hien thi hay ko?
<pntruongan> select hết chữ đổi sang màu đen
<pntruongan> nó mờ vì nó đang là màu xám đó
<vubuntor119> chia sẻ file bằng samba giữa máy linux với máy linux
<vubuntor493> ai có driver  wifi DWA- 120 USb không ạ? cài xong Ubuntun ko có driver chán quá? cảm ơn nhiều.
<_Tux_> lspci |grep -i network
<vubuntor493> one wifi DWA-120  USB driver does not it? not have a driver installed Ubuntun boring? Thanks  a lot.
<vubuntor493> ai có driver  wifi DWA- 120 USb không ạ? cài xong Ubuntun ko có driver chán quá? cảm ơn nhiều.
<Dynamo> vubuntor493: http://emsooriyabandara.blogspot.com/2010/02/install-d-link-dwa120-in-ubuntu.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Eranda's Blog: Install D-link DWA120 in Ubuntu (at emsooriyabandara.blogspot.com)
<Dynamo> trang tren co huong dan kha day du do
<vubuntor493> ban có thể nói rõ không? tôi mới cài xong? khong khong nhận  nên không thể lên mang dc ? cảm ơn nhiều
<Dynamo> the thi ban van phai co mang de tai ndiswrapper-common va ndiswrapper-utils ve
<Dynamo> ban khong co mang day a`
<vubuntor493> vay tai bang window dc không
<vubuntor493> minh dang cai ai cai song song
<Dynamo> tai bang windows khong duoc vi no co nhung phan phu thuoc phai tai ve nua
<Dynamo> fsck ibus-bogo
<vubuntor493> sao mà mẫu thuẫn vậy? không có mang mới can tới no? ma nó lại dỏi hỏi co mạng?
<vubuntor493> vậy là ko co driver  setup offline ah?
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: ờ
<_Tux_> coi như thế đi
<vubuntor493> khổ cái  cổng lan cua mình bi hỏng? chỉ kết nối bằng Wifi ?
<Dynamo> muon tam cai 3G, hoac ket noi qua dien thoai cung dc ;)) tai nhe ay ma
<Dynamo> 4MB :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: nói chung là có bắt buộc phải dùng ubuntu hem?
<_Tux_> hem bắt buộc thì format mịa nó đi
<vubuntor493> muốn chuyển qua linux dùng luôn? chủ yếu lên mạng ?
<_Tux_> mà nghĩ cái hướng dẫn kia nó từ năm 2010 rồi
<_Tux_> giờ chắc cắm là chạy thôi chớ nhể
<vubuntor493> không chạy thế mới dau bạn ạ? cũng tim trên mạng một số nơi rôi? không có? mới lêm đây mong sự trợ giúp? dung free cũng cực !! hii
<vubuntor493> có cái này? lhong rành anh ngữ lắm? có ai giúp với , muốn thử một phen.
<vubuntor493> http://emsooriyabandara.blogspot.com/2010/02/install-d-link-dwa120-in-ubuntu.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Eranda's Blog: Install D-link DWA120 in Ubuntu (at emsooriyabandara.blogspot.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: free = tá»± do
<_Tux_> vì thế tự làm nó mới vui
<vubuntor493> làm được đảm bảo la vui?
<vubuntor493> http://emsooriyabandara.blogspot.com/2010/02/install-d-link-dwa120-in-ubuntu.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Eranda's Blog: Install D-link DWA120 in Ubuntu (at emsooriyabandara.blogspot.com)
<vubuntor493> có ai giúp ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: đừng post đi, post lại cái link đi
<_Tux_> phản cảm quá
<vubuntor493> lieuj lamg theo cai nay dc ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: ai biết
<_Tux_> thử đi thì biết
<vubuntor493> vạy ban dich dùm nhé?
<vubuntor493> dọc không hiểu rõ lắm
 * _Tux_ không rảnh rỗi lắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor493: bạn muốn thực hiện thì tự tìm hiểu
<_Tux_> ngại quá thì thôi
<_Tux_> khuyên thật luôn
<vubuntor493> để thủ coi. dung là buồn? thansk
<vubuntor502> alo
<vubuntor502> còn ai thức ko ak
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-31
<vubuntor659> chào các bác, em cài bằng cách cài wubi inside win 7 nhưng bị lỗi : No root file system is defined
<vubuntor659> vì em muốn chạy song song win 7 và ubuntu
<vubuntor659> các bác giúp dùm em với
<n0bawk> vubuntor659: thiếu option cho cái group
<n0bawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<SuperLuserv2> 404 Not Found | wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor659> em không xem được http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<SuperLuserv2> 404 Not Found | wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor659> đúng rùi
<vubuntor659> 404 not found
<vubuntor659> vậy phải làm gì vậy bác
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-01
<hieulinux> Chào!
<n0bawk> ê lô
<hieulinux> Cho mình hỏi tý, mình đang dùng fedora 20, có cách nào đưa icon ra desktop không?
<Stanley00> hieulinux: icon của cái gì?
<hieulinux> ví dụ như firefox hay libre office, và các cái khác đưa ra để tiện sử dụng
<Stanley00> hmm. nghe mùi giống giống phong cách window nhỉ. Mình khuyên nên tập làm quen với mấy cái như launcher, hoặc cái menu của fedora đi, cứ chép icon ra desktop nhìn bừa bộn lắm
<Stanley00> nếu bạn vẫn muốn chép thì chép file desktop ở /usr/share/applications ra chỗ ~/Desktop là được
<lewtds> hieulinux: bạn ấn phím Super (có biểu tượng Windows) rồi gõ chữ "wr" là ra ngay Libre Office Writer
<lewtds> Stanley00: trông có vẻ là đang dùng GNOME Shell
<Stanley00> yep... /me cũng chẳng biết gọi cái đống đó của gnome shell là gì :D
<Stanley00> dash như ubuntu à?
<lewtds> hình như k có tên riêng, gọi là launcher thôi
<hieulinux> Chà, kiểu này phải làm quen thôi.
<Stanley00> uhm, trước giờ chỉ thích mỗi unity, gnome3 dùng qua một lần rồi bỏ luôn nên chẳng buồn biết tên nó là gì :D
<hieulinux> Do mình thấy fedora nó bố trí đẹp quá nên dùng thôi.
<Stanley00> Cái launcher của Unity sướng, supper+i là ra ngay terminal, supper+j là ra ngay firefox
<hieulinux> Mình vừa tìm thấy cái này “sudo yum install gnome-tweak-tool”
<hieulinux> Các bạn xem thử
<n0bawk> icon ra desktop
<n0bawk> thì copy cái file .desktop ra desktop là xong :D
<lewtds> n0bawk: nah, GNOME Shell nó tắt desktop truyền thống oy
<lewtds> icon k hiện đâu
<hieulinux> cài cái này "gnome-tweak-tool". Bây giờ mới đữa icon ra desktop được.
<Stanley00> haiz... người ta đã cố để cho desktop gọn gàng rồi, giờ enduser lại muốn desktop bừa bộn trở lại thì chịu thôi
 * Stanley00 chỉ có show mỗi hình nền ra desktop, mệt mệt là lại Ctrl+Alt+D để xem hình nền thư giãn :3
<hieulinux> Đưa icon ra desktop thì click 2 lần là chạy liền, còn không thì phải mở launcher, rồi dùng chuột chọn cái cần tìm, chưa nói đến là phải tìm nữa.
<hieulinux> Thôi, chào cả phòng, đến giờ đi làm rôi.
<hieulinux> Bye bye.
<Stanley00> sặc, lewtds hướng dẫn thế rồi mà vẫn dùng chuột với launcher thì chịu rồi :(
<n0bawk> :))
 * n0bawk chả có launcher mà dùng
<hieulinux> Chào cả phòng!
<hieulinux> Mới đi làm về... Hihi...
 * _Tux_ chưa cả đi làm về
 * Stanley00 vẫn ngồi ở cty :(
<_Tux_> Stanley00: chăm làm vãi
 * _Tux_ đợi đi uống bia =))
<Stanley00> scrolll, nhìn log, thấy sn hieulinux đi làm từ 15h, bây giờ đã về
<Stanley00> ngưỡng mộ ghê :(
<hieulinux> Định nói phòng mình buồn nhưng thực ra thì không phải.
 * _Tux_ buồn
<_Tux_> có thằng cướp phá nhà mình
<hieulinux> Làm thêm thôi Stanley00.
<_Tux_> ăn cắp vàng của mình
<_Tux_> huhu
<hieulinux> Học công nghệ thông tin xong mà giờ phải đi làm thêm thợ sơn.
<hieulinux> Mình dùng fedora 20 thấy phê quá. Hehe...
<lewtds> mấy hôm nữa là sẽ thấy vấn đề ngay ý mà = )
<hieulinux> kernel: 3.13.7-200.fc20.i686
 * Stanley00 thấy từ chiều là có vấn đề rồi, launcher mà dùng chuột thì... haiz... 
<hieulinux> uhm, ngại nhất là cài đặt máy in
 * _Tux_ đang phụ hồ
<hieulinux> có thể mình còn lệ thuộc vào chuột quá
<_Tux_> dùng Ubuntu oai vãi =))
<hieulinux> Do đọc bài viết về Mr Linus là ông ta dùng fedora.
<hieulinux> Nên bắt chước theo. Hihi...
 * Stanley00 nhớ không nhầm thì Linus không thích Gnome 3 :(
<_Tux_> Linus dùng gì thì kệ họ chớ
 * _Tux_ xài ubuntu
<_Tux_> cho oai
<_Tux_> :v
 * Stanley00 cũng dùng Ubuntu
<Stanley00> theo _Tux_ cho oai
 * lewtds bấu váy _Tux_ 
<hieulinux> Mình có một lời hứa từ người khác, đó là muốn tìm cái gì thì trong một tuần anh ta sẽ giúp mình tìm.
<hieulinux> Có ý tưởng tạo một distro linux nhưng chưa biết sao đây?
<hieulinux> Hồi xưa mịnh còn nhớ là có distro linux chỉ 10MB có cái chỉ 5MB
<Stanley00> ôi dào... lại thêm một người muốn làm distro
<Stanley00> kitarousa đâu rồi nhỉ?
<hieulinux> Sao Stanley00?
<Stanley00> hieulinux: bạn nghĩ làm một distro là sẽ làm những gì thế?
<hieulinux> thì tải cái kernel nào cũ cũ về biên dịch, thêm mắm thêm muối vào, lấy tên là distro HieuLinux cho oai nhưng biết làm sao đây.
<hieulinux> kỹ thuật lập trình của mình còn chưa tốt.
<hieulinux> Mình có bản linux 0.11 chạy trên máy ảo vmware.
<hieulinux> tải từ internet.
<Stanley00> hỏi thế thôi chứ /me ếu biết làm distro như thế nào đâu :(
<lewtds> thực sự thì làm distro k khó lắm, nhưng mà maintain cho nó high quality và có cộng đồng mới là khó
<hieulinux> làm cho mình thôi.
<hieulinux> có cộng đồng thì khó lắm.
<hieulinux> Đọc báo thấy học lập trình phải mất 10 năm.
<lewtds> với cả build file ISO cho distro lâu vcđ ra = )
<lewtds> first build chắc phải ~1 tiếng
<hieulinux> có trang https://susestudio.com/ làm distro nhanh lắm
<CoconutCrab> lewd
<SuperLuserv2> Welcome – SUSE Studio | susestudio.com
 * _Tux_ đếu biết lập trình
<hieulinux> nhưng mình làm thử rồi xong chưa chạy được, chưa biết lỗi thế nào cả
<_Tux_> làm sao đây :3
<_Tux_> thôi đi nhậu
<_Tux_> mặc sự đời
<_Tux_> hehe
<hieulinux> Mình từng có ý tưởng là compile linux 0.01 nhưng thất bại.
<hieulinux> nào là bochs nào là qemu tùm lum thứ.
<hieulinux> tìm trên mạng thì bảo là không thể làm được
<hieulinux> vì cái đó cỗ lỗ sĩ quá rồi.
<hieulinux> công nghệ giờ mà chạy linux 0.01 sao được.
<hieulinux> Bó tay...
<lewtds> phải có compiler của minix bản năm 1991 cơ = )
<hieulinux> lewtds: làm có làm được không chỉ mình với.
<hieulinux> Mình sài ubuntu quen rồi, giờ cũng là lúc chuyển qua fedora.
<hieulinux> đọc bài so sánh giữa ubuntu và fedora thấy hay quá.
<hieulinux> Thôi chào nhé, đi ăn cơm đây.
<hieulinux> Lúc nữa tiếp tục.
<hieulinux> Nảy giờ nói nhiều về fedora quá trong khi đây là diễn đàn ubunu, sorry nhé!
<CoconutCrab> evening
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-02
<hieulinux> Chào cả phòng!
<hieulinux> Hôm nay chưa biết nói cái gì và hỏi cái gì đây?
<hieulinux> Chứ vào phòng mà không hỏi không han thì sao tiến bộ được? Hihi...
 * Stanley00 trước giờ cũng chả hỏi gì... hèn gì mãi chẳng tiến bộ được :((
<hieulinux> Thôi mình sẽ kể cả phòng câu chuyện về việc học lập trình C của mình...
<hieulinux> học cao đẳng xong, cầm tấm bằng đi xin việc, nhưng chưa có nơi nào nhận.
 * OfficeCrab còn chả có bằng cấp gì
 * OfficeCrab bò bò lết lết
<hieulinux> buồn quà, liền nghĩ ra cách là mình phải viết một chương trình gì để cho oai. (phèo phèo)
 * _Tux_ xỉa răng
<hieulinux> nghĩ đến các phần mềm hệ thống, chẳng hạn như nhỏ như hạt tiêu linux 0.11.
<hieulinux> linux 0.11 chạy trên vmware, thấy đã quá...
<hieulinux> cũng ứng ý, liền học lập trình C.
 * OfficeCrab chả oai gì cả
<hieulinux> chưa biết bắt đầu thế nào thì qua thư viện tìm được cuốn sách 230 bài C, có bài giải, code hẳn hoi.
<hieulinux> cứ nghĩ lấy số lượng át chất lượng. bằng cách gõ cho xong 230 bài C.
<hieulinux> ròng rã cả mấy tháng trời, mới xong được 200 bài.
<hieulinux> bài dễ có, khó có.
 * OfficeCrab còn chả biết cốt
<hieulinux> Điều quan trọng là bây giờ phải học lại từ đầu??? ;-)
 * Stanley00 cũng chả biết cốt :((
<hieulinux> Vì ngay từ ban đầu mình đã bỏ qua 2 bước quan trọng: thuật toán hóa các giải pháp và biểu diễn thuật toán bằng lưu đồ.
<hieulinux> Đọc bài "Phương pháp học lập trình dễ dàng và hiệu quả" thấy có lý quá... Hehe...
<OfficeCrab> okay . png
 * Stanley00 nói thật là /me cũng chẳng biết mấy thứ đó nốt
<hieulinux> Giờ ngồi lại để làm hai bước trên của 230 bài, chắc té xỉu quá...
<hieulinux> Hiện tại mình có cái laptop đời cũ GateWay, cài puppu linux, dùng cũng ngon lành.
<hieulinux> Đặc biệt còn lập trình trên nó được nên rất vui.
<hieulinux> puppy linux
<hieulinux> Cho hỏi cả phòng là có ai có ý định tạo một distro linux không?
<Stanley00> có kitarousa kìa
<_Tux_> huhu
<_Tux_> đếu biết lập trình
 * _Tux_ ôm OfficeCrab khóc
<VHNgoc> :3
<_Tux_> hieulinux: tạo ra distro mới để làm gì
<_Tux_> để tự sướng thì thôi =))
<hieulinux> Thì cuộc sống mà ai cũng muốn được tôn trọng và làm người quan trọng.
 * OfficeCrab khóc
<Stanley00> _Tux_: đế cho kitarousa làm việc đi, /me thấy vụ Theslinux cũng ổn mờ :D
<OfficeCrab> hieulinux: distro mới có gì hay?
<hieulinux> Uhm, Uhm, vẫn chưa nghĩ ra?
<kitarousa> hieulinux, muốn làm distro mà với mục đích nâng cao thương hiệu cho mình thì mình khuyên là đừng làm
<_Tux_> Stanley00: vì có mục tiêu rõ ràng
<_Tux_> nhưng hieulinux làm gì có mục tiêu
<_Tux_> :)
<kitarousa> vì mục đích tạo distro phải đánh vào 1 thị phần nào đó, hoặc nhóm người nào đó
<Stanley00> thì vậy mới nói để cho kitarousa *làm việc*, hướng lại cho đúng thôi :D
 * _Tux_ vỗ về OfficeCrab 
<hieulinux> Vì mình nghĩ một mình mình làm nên mới nói vậy.
<_Tux_> "Vì sao OfficeCrab khóc?"
 * _Tux_ vuốt râu
<OfficeCrab> hieulinux: làm cái gì người ta đang cần thì tốt hơn
<OfficeCrab> hoặc tự mình cần cũng được
<OfficeCrab> _Tux_: vì mình cùi quá :'3
<hieulinux> Như Mr Linus ban đầu chỉ là làm cho anh ta thôi, về sau ai ngờ phát triển đến như vậy?
 * _Tux_ múa múa đũa phép biến OfficeCrab thành cục sắt
<_Tux_> OfficeCrab: cứng rồi nhá
<_Tux_> hieulinux: nhưng bác Linus có mục đích
<_Tux_> bạn có mục đích gì?
<_Tux_> :3
<kitarousa> hieulinux, nếu muốn thử cho chính mình thì thử với LFS-BLFS trc
<_Tux_> thôi đi tắm
<OfficeCrab> hieulinux: vì anh ta cần
<_Tux_> còn đi làm =))
<_Tux_> mấy việc này rảnh quá :3
<OfficeCrab> và thực ra lúc đó thế giới cũng cần
<OfficeCrab> BSD đang bị kiện
<OfficeCrab> không ai muốn dây vào
<hieulinux> http://www.scribd.com/doc/171110696/Xay-d%E1%BB%B1ng-LinuxFromScratch-6-2
<SuperLuserv2> [ Xây dựng LinuxFromScratch 6.2 ] - www.scribd.com
<hieulinux> tài liệu tiếng Việt
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-03
<vubuntor457> Xin Huong dan cai may Scan Canon 5600F tren Ubuntu
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-04
<vubuntor981> Hi
<vubuntor981> Co anh nao online ko a?
<vubuntor981> Em mới cài Centos, giờ em add User mới, làm sao để phân quyền 1 thư muc để User đó có thể thêm file, sửa xoá...đc ạ
<vubuntor981> Em mới cài Centos, giờ em add User mới, làm sao để phân quyền 1 thư muc để User đó có thể thêm file, sửa xoá...đc ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor981: thư mục đó là thư mục nào? mặc định là bạn đã *có toàn quyền* trong "$HOME" rồi mà, bạn muốn đi đâu nữa?
<vubuntor981> Tức là em mới tạo 1 user là abc, và hiện tại em muốn phân quyền cho user này có thể thao tác với 1 thư mục trong /usr/share/nginx/html
<vubuntor981> vì em chmod thì chỉ cho phép thao tác với các file hiện tại đang có trong thư mục đó
<vubuntor981> nếu user abc muốn thêm 1 file mới thì ko đc
<Stanley00> chmod? bạn chmod thàng bao nhiêu? và owner, group của /usr/share/nginx/html là ai?
<vubuntor981> drwxrwxrwx. 2 root root 4096 Apr  4 08:04 html
<vubuntor981> bây giờ em muốn user vừa tạo cũng có quyền thêm sửa xoá các tệp tim trong cái thư mục html này
<Stanley00> ặc, nhìn thấy mod 777 thì chịu rồi.
<vubuntor981> thì em thử 777 xem thử
<vubuntor981> nhưng mà 777 xong thì chỉ có sửa đc các file hiện tại thôi
<vubuntor981> chứ ko thêm sửa các file do root mới thêm đc
<Stanley00> Đầu tiên bạn nên chown lại cho cái thư mục đó, chuyển thành user nào có quyền quản lý website ấy, sau đó chmod lại 755 là đủ rồi, nhớ thêm -R sau chmod và chown nhá
<vubuntor981> dạ.
<vubuntor981> xong em muốn cả 2 user đều có quyền đc ko ạ
<vubuntor981> kiểu gán vào group nào có quyền quản lý ý ạ?
<Stanley00> cả 2 thì add 2 user đó vào group, rồi chgrp lại cho cái thư mục kia. và chmod thành 775
<vubuntor981> ok.
<vubuntor981> Thanks anh nhé!
<vubuntor981> E đi ăn cơm phát :)
<vubuntor981> pp
<vubuntor509> cho em hoi in pdf tu hdh windowns qua hdh ubuntu khong in duoc
<vubuntor509> may ubuntu cua e duoc noi voi may in, con may windowns duoc chia se may in tu may ubuntu, khi o may windown khi in chon file pdf in khong in duoc
<vubuntor509> con tat cac cac file khac o may windown in binh thuong, chi co file pdf khong in duoc, nho cac anh chi chi giup e, e cam on .
<n0bawk> bạn dùng máy in gì
<n0bawk> và cấu hình share máy in như thế nào?
<_Tux_> canon rồi
<_Tux_> =))
 * n0bawk thấy cannon vẫn in bình thường
 * _Tux_ thiết lập mãi đếu in được
<n0bawk> he he
 * n0bawk thấy ối ông làm đi làm lại rồi in bình thường :))
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-05
<vubuntor184> sao bây h forum đỏi các support rồi à
<vubuntor184> sao đăng nhập irc.freenode.net báo là không được nhỉ?
<hieuykhoa85> hờ lại được
<hieuykhoa85> alo
<hieuykhoa85> có anh em nào chơi dota 2 hem nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-06
<hieulinux> Có huynh đệ nào biết giúp mình với?
<hieulinux> Mình làm theo bài "Xây dựng LinuxFromScratch-6.2"
<hieulinux> Đến trang 16 là giải nén gói "tar -xvf binutils-2.16.1.tar.bz2" nhưng nó báo lỗi
<hieulinux> tar: binutils-2.16.1/md5.sum: Cannot write: No space left on device
<hieulinux> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<hieulinux> Có cao thủ nào biết cái này giúp mình với, chân thành cảm ơn nhiều!
<vubuntor927> minh sử dung hotspot để chia sẽ wifi trong ubuntu 12.04 thì bị lỗi như sau: "Your wireless card does not support Access point mode"  vậy làm cách nào đễ phát wifi dc vay
<_Tux_> vubuntor927: thay card wifi
<vubuntor927> minh su dung tren may ao
<_Tux_> LOL
<_Tux_> máy ảo cũng vậy thôi
<vubuntor927> co cach nao sung dung cac chuong trinh khac de phat wifi tren ubuntu dc ko
<_Tux_> sao phải làm thế?
<vubuntor927> de tai mon hoc
<_Tux_> phần cứng không support thì chắc khó
<_Tux_> vubuntor927: đề tài gì hay vậy
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor927> de tai mon ma nguon mo: " Tim hieu dich vu hotspad va cac cong cu tuong tu de phat wifi tren linux"
 * _Tux_ đọc tên đề tài, thất vọng
 * _Tux_ bò đi coi porn
<vubuntor927> vay moi bo ttay ne
<_Tux_> vubuntor927: thất vọng cả người ra đề tài
<_Tux_> và người làm đề tài
<vubuntor927> ? sao that vong nguoi lam
<vubuntor985> Hi các anh!
<_Tux_> các anh hi em
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor985> Em hỏi chút. Em cài Centos và vsftpd. Làm sao để tạo fpt account cho cả 2 user có thể truy cập cùng 1 thư mục được ạ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor927: chmod
<_Tux_> don't chroot
<_Tux_> hoặc switch sang ftp server khác
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor985> sau khi bỏ chroot, user vào xem đc hết các thư mục khác và còn download về đc nữa
<vubuntor985> còn thư mục chính lúc đăng nhập lại không thể tạo đc file và các thư mục anh ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor985: xem lại permission
<_Tux_> có vậy thôi mà
<vubuntor985> lúc truy cập = tài khoản login thực thế thì terminal vẫn tạo đc file và thư mục.
<vubuntor985> còn bằng ftp thì ko a ạ:(
<_Tux_> vubuntor985: cũng vậy à
<_Tux_> check lại permission và config đi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-30
<vubuntor865> 2 chào các anh.
<vubuntor865> cho em hỏi là có phần mềm nào system daemon ở chế độ giao diện mà chạy đc ở trên systemctl với services ko
<vubuntor865> thực hiện quản lý các daemon có thể chạy đc trên 2 cái đó
<Dynamo> tại sao phải cần chạy ở chế độ giao diện nhỉ @@
<vubuntor865> tại em thích vậy thôi nếu có phiên bản clien server thì càng tốt
<vubuntor865> nó cũng dễ hơn nữa
<vubuntor865> :D
<Dynamo> mềnh thì chỉ biết có tool GUI cho systemd thôi, còn cả 2 thì chắc là không có
<vubuntor865> thế cái systemd đó sửa cho service đc ko anh
<vubuntor865> :D
<Dynamo> hem :3 chỉ có các thao tác như disable, start, stop ... thôi
<vubuntor865> :3
<Dynamo> nếu bạn cần thì hoàn toàn có thế tự code được mà :3 mềnh thấy hầu hết đều thế cả
<vubuntor865> bằng c với c++ em thua
<vubuntor865> :3
<Dynamo> đâu cần cao siêu quá đâu :3 chơi gtk với python cho dễ, hoặc code bằng Qt
<vubuntor865> em cũng đang ý tưởng
<vubuntor865> làm cái quản lý hết system daemon
<vubuntor865> dành cho mọi hệ điều hành linux
<vubuntor865> chỉ cần cấu hình file xml lại là muốn chạy trên cái nào cũng đc
<Dynamo> cứ làm đi biết đâu lại thành hot app cho mấy ông lazy sysad :3
<vubuntor865> :3
<vubuntor865> chắc em cũng viết bằng python quá
<vubuntor865> chứ c với c++ nhìn vào cứ gọi là đầu óc quay cuồng
<Dynamo> ờ python dễ òm :3 làm cái giao diện bằng Gtk Glade là ngon lành
<Dynamo> à mà hình như Ubuntu mới có cái tool code đó :3 thử xem
<vubuntor865> cũng hơi mơ mộng chút , biết đâu làm xong thì linux lại hót lên rồi game lại đc viết nhiều hơn cả trên windows
<vubuntor865> =]]]]zzz
<vubuntor865> tool đó tên gì anh
<vubuntor865> :3
<Dynamo> uầy game liên quan chi systemd với sysvinit đâu
<vubuntor865> thì em làm đc 1 cái rồi sau này em viết nhiều hơn nữa
<vubuntor865> ví dụ như quản lý apache
<Dynamo> boilerplate nhé
<vubuntor865> quản lý DNS
<vubuntor865> ok
<vubuntor865> rồi quản lý iscsi
<vubuntor865> quản lý DHCP
<Dynamo> mấy cái đó có mấy cái tool trên web làm hết rồi
<Dynamo> webmin nè
<vubuntor865> ồh
<vubuntor865> thế thì cũng làm luôn
<vubuntor865> cho mấy tay gà mờ bên win sang linux tóa hỏa
<vubuntor865> :v :v
<Dynamo> :3 :3 trí tưởng tượng cao xa quá
<vubuntor865> bỏ tật chê linux không có công cụ quản lý gui
<vubuntor865> =]]]zzz
<Dynamo> thiệt tình thấy mấy cái gui nhảm nhí hết sức :/
<vubuntor865> chưa chắc đâu anh, làm đc gui thì có thể để những người chưa biết họ làm quen dần
<vubuntor865> còn quen rồi thì xóa luôn cho rồi. nặng ổ cứng :3
<Dynamo> ờm :D
<Dynamo> code cho lên github rồi mềnh còn follow nha :3
<vubuntor865> ok . em định nó thành mã nguồn mở đó anh
<vubuntor865> :3
<Dynamo> good decision
<vubuntor865> thôi em bận rồi bb mấy anh em phắn đây :3
<Dynamo> okay bye bạn
<vubuntor865> chiều vui vẻ
<vubuntor187> .
<z1y1> chào mấy a
<z1y1> máy em không có apt-get làm sao cài gói để chát đây:D
<SickCrab> dùng deb đi
<z1y1> :D
<C4NoC> hmm
<C4NoC> sao vắng vẻ vậy ta
<C4NoC> hello SickCrab
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-31
<vubuntor786> haloo
<Stanley00> !hi
<quydo> Hola
<vubuntor786> cho hoi cai dc hem?
<Stanley00> bạn viết tiếng việt được không?
<vubuntor786> được
<Stanley00> bây giờ bạn có thể hỏi được rồi đó :P
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor786> sao vào thư mục dev khong co mục video vậy
<vubuntor786> mới cài ubuntu
<lewtds>  /dev/video?
<Stanley00> tại sao nó phải có?
<vubuntor786> tại ko mở được webcam
<lewtds> webcam hãng nào?
<lewtds> chạy thử lsusb tìm xem có dòng nào nhắc đến webcam k
<vubuntor786> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10710827/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor786> nó vầy nè
<lewtds> ricoh kìa
<vubuntor786> sao mở không được
<vubuntor786> no device found kìa
<Stanley00> vubuntor786: http://askubuntu.com/questions/569739/sony-vaio-ricoh-webcam-not-working
<SuperLuserv3> [ Sony Vaio Ricoh Webcam not working - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<lewtds> [R5U870]
<lewtds> trông có vẻ driver đã load
<lewtds> id của thiết bị có vẻ nằm trong danh sách được hỗ trợ bởi cái driver này
<lewtds> https://launchpad.net/~r5u87x-loader/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu packages : “r5u87x, firmware loader for cameras based on Ricoh R5U87x chipsets” team ] - launchpad.net
<lewtds> bác thử làm theo hướng dẫn trong đấy xem
<lewtds> Stanley00: cái đó k phải bug
<lewtds> mà là request để đưa cái ppa kia vào main repo
<vubuntor786> hehe được rồi cảm ơn mấy bạn nhìu
<Stanley00> lewtds: à... /me chỉ coi phần ở trên câu hỏi à :(
<lewtds> vubuntor786: đã chạy được?
<vubuntor786> thì theo cái link launchpad áh
<lewtds> uhm nhưng đã chạy được chưa?
<vubuntor786> rồi cheese skype j mở cũng dc hết
<vubuntor786> ^^
<lewtds> ngon
 * lewtds dùng HP sướng, driver nhận hết :3
<vubuntor786> vậy đổi đi
<Stanley00> lúc trước HP có card wireless broadcom cũng khó chịu lắm nhé :P
<vubuntor786> mà cho hỏi nha mấy bạn
<vubuntor786> mới cài ubuntu có cần cài thêm j ko zạ
<quydo> thích gì là cài thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor786: thế bạn có muốn cài thêm gì không?
<quydo> =)
<lewtds> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor786> à cái đó cài rồi
<lewtds> vậy là đủ dùng oy ^^
<vubuntor786> ờ
<lewtds> có thể phải nghiên cứu thêm vụ driver card màn hình nếu có card rời
<vubuntor786> máy tui ash?
<vubuntor680> chao anh
<vubuntor680> cho em hoi
<vubuntor680> thiet lap quyen root
<vubuntor680> khi khoi dong cho phep vao truc tiep root
<vubuntor680> trong ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor680> ở phiên bản 10.04
<vubuntor680> thì làm được
<vubuntor680> nhÆ°ng 12.04
<vubuntor680> không được
<vubuntor680> mong các anh giúp đỡ
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: bạn đã làm *những gì* và *không được* là sao/
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor680> ở 10.04
<vubuntor680> em vào ter
<vubuntor680> dung lenh
<vubuntor680> sudo passwd root
<vubuntor680> nhap pass
<vubuntor680> sau đó
<vubuntor680> thoát ra
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: bạn gõ tiếng việt có dấu giúp mình
<vubuntor680> vào login root
<vubuntor680> thì được
<vubuntor680> nhưng ở 12.04
<vubuntor680> em làm tương tự
<vubuntor680> cũng vào terminal
<vubuntor680> dùng lệnh sudo passwd root
<vubuntor680> nhập pass
<vubuntor680> sau đó
<vubuntor680> thoát ra
<vubuntor680> khởi động
<vubuntor680> tìm root
<vubuntor680> để vào
<vubuntor680> nhưng không có
<vubuntor680> chỉ có tên mình thiết lập khi cài đặt ban đầu
<vubuntor680> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor680> làm sao
<vubuntor680> đăng nhập
<vubuntor680> có root được
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: lần sau bạn gõ hết tất cả toàn bộ bên trên trong 1 lần enter thôi nhé.
<vubuntor680> vâng
<Stanley00> cái /me phải nói đầu tiên: không nên enable account root làm gì... cực kỳ nguy hiểm, cần quyền root thì cứ sudo mà dùng.
<vubuntor680> em có việc rất cần
<vubuntor680> nên
<vubuntor680> mong các anh giúp
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: bạn lại dùng dư thừa phím enter rồi đó!
<vubuntor680> xin lỗi, em quen chát nên hay enter quá, mong giúp
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: tại sao lại cần account root? dùng sudo không được à?
<vubuntor680> vâng, em có chút việc, anh giúp em nhé
 * Stanley00 chỉ giúp khi có nguyên nhân thuyết phục thôi.
<lewtds> vubuntor680: ở màn hình đăng nhâp
<lewtds> nó cho phép bạn gõ tên bất kỳ vào đấy
<lewtds> nếu root k hiện ra thì chọn Other xong gõ root vào
<Stanley00> lewtds: nay sn dễ tính thế? :P
<vubuntor680> vâng, em chỉ phần mềm của máy em, dùng quyền root
<vubuntor680> chứ chạy đi chạy lên mất thời gian quá
<vubuntor680> Lewtds- ở màn hình đăng nhập không có anh à
<lewtds> nếu vậy thì dùng sudo -i
<vubuntor680> em muon đăng nhập thẳng root luôn anh à
<lewtds> bật terminal lên gõ như thế vào
<lewtds> thì toàn bộ cái session trong terminal đó
<lewtds> sẽ là root
<lewtds> k cần phải dùng thêm sudo nữa
<vubuntor680> vâng
<lewtds> nếu bạn login bằng root thì sẽ có đủ thứ lỗi
<vubuntor680> tại em dùng phien bản 10.04
<lewtds> vì linux desktop được thiết kế để chống lại login bằng root
<vubuntor680> đăng nhập quyền root rất thuận lợi
<vubuntor680> nên khi nâng lên
<vubuntor680> em cũng muốn dùng quyền đó
<Stanley00> lewtds: see? =]]
<lewtds> =))
<vubuntor680> hix
<vubuntor680> không ai giúp được rùi
<Stanley00> lewtds: thôi, sn tự bày thì sn tự dọn nhé =]]
 * lewtds chuyên gia bày bừa :3
<vubuntor680> mong cac anh giup
<vubuntor680> anh stanley00
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: /me đã giúp bạn ở trên rồi... còn giúp theo ý bạn thì /me chịu.
<lewtds> dùng thử sudo -i đi
<vubuntor680> anh giúp em đi
<vubuntor680> ý em muốn thiết lập root ngay màn hình đăng nhập luôn anh à
 * Stanley00 biết ý bạn, chỉ là /me không muốn giúp như vậy. Thế thôi.
 * CoconutCrab screams in horror
<vubuntor680> ok, dù sao cũng cảm ơn anh, em chỉ muốn tìm hiểu cách thiết lập và sử dụng cho em, khong lam hại ai.
 * lewtds bảo oy, cứ thử sudo -i đi = )
<lewtds> có ngay một terminal root từ đầu đến đ*t
<CoconutCrab> cái đấy muốn sửa phải chỉnh kha khá thì phải
<CoconutCrab> cái login manager nó cấm root login
<CoconutCrab> phải sửa lại lightdm với vài thứ
 * MrTuxHdb nhìn root vubuntor680 
 * MrTuxHdb id mrtux
 * MrTuxHdb uid=0(mrtux) gid=0(mrtux)
 * Stanley00 đá MrTuxHdb... còn bày trò nữa =]]
<vubuntor680> có cách sửa chứ anh
<CoconutCrab> chắc là có
<CoconutCrab> nhưng chưa làm bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> bạn tự mò đi
<vubuntor680> hi, em không thể luôn,
<CoconutCrab> căn bản mình cũng chưa ghi password của mình ra rồi dán trước màn hình
<CoconutCrab> nên mình cũng chưa thử ý tưởng root login bao giờ
<vubuntor680> hi, anh thử đi
<vubuntor680> cũng chua và cay lắm
<CoconutCrab> không, chả thử làm gì
<CoconutCrab> dùng linux cả chục năm chả thấy có nhu cầu đấy
<lewtds> vubuntor680: sudo bình thường thì sao?
<CoconutCrab> vẫn chạy nhoay nhoáy
<lewtds> nếu gõ lệnh mà quên sudo thì ấn Home về đầu dòng mà gõ
<vubuntor680> vâng em cảm ơn anh,
<vubuntor680> lewtds
<vubuntor680> em hỏi anh thêm chút
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor680> anh nối 2 máy ubuntu thành mạng lan chưa
<lewtds> chắc ở đây ai cũng làm cái đó rồi
<lewtds> bạn muốn chia sẻ file chứ j?
<vubuntor680> vâng đúng rồi
 * CoconutCrab chÆ°a 
 * CoconutCrab share file toàn copy paste qua usb 
<lewtds> .g ubuntu share file LAN
<SuperLuserv3> lewtds: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyFileSharing
<lewtds> http://www.howtogeek.com/116309/use-ubuntus-public-folder-to-easily-share-files-between-computers/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Use Ubuntu’s Public Folder to Easily Share Files Between Computers ] - www.howtogeek.com
<lewtds> thủ công, one-off
<lewtds> http://ngochin.com/2013/04/04/chia-se-noi-bo-cuc-nhanh/
<vubuntor680> cảm ơn các anh, tiếng anh em hơi tệ, cứ phải mò mập, bập bè từ từ, có hình là ok
<SuperLuserv3> [ Chia sẻ file cực nhanh trong mạng nội bộ ] - ngochin.com
 * CoconutCrab mò mò vào xó
<vubuntor680> hi, không phải lúc nào cũng có mạng mà dùng anh à
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-01
<vubuntor748> khong hoi ah
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor748> huong dan cach login vao quyen root trong ubuntu 12.04 di
<Stanley00> bạn hôm qua đấy à?
<vubuntor748> khong phai bua nay moi len
<vubuntor748> tai nganh minh ung dung ubuntu 10.04
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor748: liên quan ma gì
<MrTuxHdb> chạy root với VLC nó còn ếu cho chạy
<MrTuxHdb> là biết việc dùng root để login bình thường
<MrTuxHdb> là cái gì đó cần hạn chế rồi
<vubuntor748> hum nay minh lam thu ubuntu 12.04 nhu k vao quyen root bang giao dien dc
<MrTuxHdb> thì vào quyền khác
<vubuntor748> minh muon login bang giao dien vao quyen root luon kia
<MrTuxHdb> để làm cái gì?
<vubuntor748> vao quen khach thi noi gi nua
<Stanley00> tự search mà còn không ra thì tốt hơn là không nên làm. Hết chuyện. :3
<vubuntor748> phan mem cua minh chi su dung dc tren quyen root nen can dang nhap vao no
<Stanley00> "bạn hôm qua đấy à?"... cho bạn cơ hội lần nữa...
<vubuntor748> da noi k fai ban hum qua ma
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor748: điêu =)
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ sử dụng được với root
<MrTuxHdb> thì cần gì đăng nhập quyền root
<vubuntor748> dieu gi troi. lan dau moi hoi do
<MrTuxHdb> 2 vấn đề khác nhau
<lewtds> sudo!
<MrTuxHdb> !sudo
<vubuntor748> su dung ubuntu 10.04 login vao root dc nhu doi voi ubuntu 12.04 la k
<lewtds> !odus
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor748: thế nãy giờ mọi người nói
<MrTuxHdb> không đọc à
<vubuntor748> sudo thi noi gi. login bang giao dien do hoa kia
<lewtds> lol phần mềm bạn cần root, thế sudo lại chả root rồi còn gì
 * lewtds chưa thấy phần mềm nào cần root mà lại k chạy vs sudo
<vubuntor748> tom lai huong dan minh cach login vao quyen root tren giao dien ubuntu 12.04 dum di
<vubuntor748> chuyen khac minh lo dc
<lewtds> nope, k biết
<MrTuxHdb> tóm lại là bạn dốt
<vubuntor748> ok,
<MrTuxHdb> end story
<vubuntor748> may ngu nhu heo ma tinh tuong. ngu ma toa ra nguy hiem
<MrTuxHdb> ờ
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<Stanley00> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> chắc lại phần mềm smarthouse
<MrTuxHdb> hay smartcontrol gì gì hử
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: chắc dân trong này rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<MrTuxHdb> chứ dân Bắc đâu có dùng từ heo đâu :3
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: chắc thế :3
<lewtds> như kiểu ku này vs ku hôm qua học cùng lớp ý
<lewtds> thầy bảo phải login bằng root
<lewtds> thế là cùng lên hỏi :3
<lewtds> máy demo ở trường là 10.04
<lewtds> máy chạy ở nhà là 12.04 lol
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: =]]
<MrTuxHdb> SV vui nhể
<MrTuxHdb> chê dốt là nó chửi luôn
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<Stanley00> tên này nóng hơn tên hôm qua nhỉ =]]
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: dân mạng mà... biết hắn là ai đâu mà hắn phải ngại =]]
<lewtds> những loại đấy thì ở đâu cũng thế thôi
<lewtds> việc gì phải trên mạng
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: đếu liên quan
<Stanley00> ở ngoài mà thấy to con + có xâm trổ thì cũng ngại chứ =]]
<MrTuxHdb> mà thằng này thuộc dạng bố láo
<vubuntor727> Toi dang can giup do
<vubuntor727> lam sao de lay lai nhung file tren window sau khi cai ubuntu
<lewtds_> cài đè?
<vubuntor727> toi chon replace window
<lewtds> vậy thì mất hết rồi
<NEETCrab> amen
<NEETCrab> hallelujah
<vubuntor727> oh, thanks ban nhe
<vubuntor727> :'(
<NEETCrab> :3
<lewtds> lần sau nhớ backup : D
<vubuntor727> chac chan vay roi, bao nhieu la du lieu quan trong
<vubuntor727> gio minh dang tim cach de khoi phuc lai
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-02
<vubuntor157> xin chào, minh cai ubuntu và win, nhưng thời gian giữa 2 hđh không khớp nhau, đc win sai ubuntu và ngược lại, thế giờ mình phải làm sao cho 2 hđh khớp nhau mà mỗi lần không phải mất công chỉnh ??
<lewtds__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169376/clock-time-is-off-on-dual-boot
<SuperLuserv3> [ timezone - Clock time is off on dual boot - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<lewtds__> ép windows dùng giờ UTC
<vubuntor157> thanks 4rum
<lewtds> :-j
<vubuntor305> alo các anh
<vubuntor305> cho em hỏi sao cái service
<vubuntor305> chuyển sang file nó load không hết
<Stanley00> vubuntor305: cố gắng gõ tất cả trên một dòng rồi hãy enter nhé bạn. "chuyển sang file" là sao bạn?
<vubuntor305> service --status-all  >> ~/thu.txt
<vubuntor305> em mở lên thì chỉ có những cái có trạng thái sta stop với vào còn trạng thái ? thì ko vào đc
<vubuntor305> chả hiểu sao
<Stanley00> "ko vào đc" nghĩa là gì?
<vubuntor305> nó ko vào đc file thu.txt đó anh
<lewtds_> stderr?
<lewtds_> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<SuperLuserv3> [ BASH Programming - Introduction HOW-TO: All about redirection ] - tldp.org
<vubuntor305> oh yeah
<vubuntor305> em làm đc rồi
<lewtds_> &>>
<vubuntor305> nãy em làm &>
<lewtds_> uhm cũng được
<lewtds_> nhưng ban đầu bạn dùng >>
<lewtds_> >> khác > đấy
<vubuntor305> ok cái đó
<vubuntor305> àk mà cho em hỏi
<vubuntor305> sao mấy cái systemctl
<vubuntor305> nó load ra nhiều lắm
<vubuntor305> mà sao bên ubuntu nó ít xịu vậy anh
<lewtds_> systemctl là của systemd, còn ubuntu bản hiện tại vẫn dùng upstart
<lewtds_> 2 cái này thiết kế khác nhau
<lewtds_> nên có nhiều chênh lệch
<lewtds_> nếu rảnh bạn có thể đọc về systemd và upstart
<vubuntor305> upstart àk
<vubuntor305> vậy mà em cứ tưởng là cái services
<lewtds_> services là lệnh của upstart
<lewtds_> keyword đó, cứ đọc đi sẽ hiểu ; )
<vubuntor305> còn muốn xem hết các service daemon thì phải dùng lệnh gì anh
<vubuntor305> ok sudo initctl list với initctl list và service --status-all
<vubuntor305> 3 lệnh để liệt kê
<Stanley00> vubuntor305: sudo initctl list với initctl list gần như là một mà?
<vubuntor305> ok .
<CoconutCrab> j #vnluser
 * CoconutCrab bò bò 
<CoconutCrab> á
<vubuntor555> anh cho em hỏi
<vubuntor555> làm cách nào để mình chuyển hướng dữ liệu của một câu lệnh
<vubuntor555> vào một biến của shell ko
<vubuntor555> ví dụ như : date > x
<vubuntor555> echo $x
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: x=$(date) ; echo $x
<vubuntor555> ok thank anh
<MrTuxHdb> sắp mùa đồ án à
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: mùa rồi chứ sắp gì =]]
<vubuntor555> không :3
<vubuntor555> em chỉ đang định hỏi để chơi cái service vào python thôi
<vubuntor555> tại nó hơi sida nên ko vào đc. chứ bên systemctl đưa cái là vào hết
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: à, cái tool start/stop service với GUI đúng không?
<vubuntor555> đúng anh
<vubuntor555> :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: lần sau đổi nick đi cho dễ nhận dạng :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: /nick nick_mới
<vubuntor555> em thử với systemctl nó ok rồi
<vubuntor555> đổi sao anh
<vubuntor555> :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: gõ /nick nick_mới
<vubuntor555> giờ thì em đưa nó vào file rồi load lên nhưng vẫn thấy ko ổn. đang tìm cho nó vào bộ nhớ thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: mà cái trò này, có cái này rồi nè, kiếm source rồi contribute cho rồi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootServices
<SuperLuserv3> [ BootServices - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> BUM ấy
<MrTuxHdb> đm dám bảo upstart sida à
<MrTuxHdb> đm đm
<MrTuxHdb> systemd mới sida nhá
<testguisystem> không em đang nói là mình load nó vào python
<testguisystem> đang sida
<testguisystem> :3
<testguisystem> còn load kiểu đưa vào tập tin thì em load vào rồi
<testguisystem> nhưng vẫn đang kiếm đường load vào bộ nhớ khỏi qa trung gian tập tin
<testguisystem> nhưng mà làm hoài nãy giờ ko đc
<Stanley00> hmm... thằng BUM đó hình như tèo rồi... :(
 * quydo 
<Stanley00> testguisystem: kiếm thử coi có gói python upstart không? chứ gói python systemd thì có đó, dùng trực tiếp trong python luôn chắc được
<testguisystem> chiều giờ em chỉ load đc có mỗi mấy cái start với stop còn mấy cái ? thì chưa vào nếu ko trao đổi trung gian là qua tập tin
<testguisystem> cái bum em vừa cài xong
<testguisystem> nó chậm quá
<testguisystem> :3
<Stanley00> testguisystem: ơ... BUM còn sống à? bạn đang dùng ubuntu bản mấy thế?
<testguisystem> mà chỉ load đc có mỗi cái service
<testguisystem> 2.5.2 anh Æ¡i
<Stanley00> phiên bản ubuntu cơ
<testguisystem> ừm ubuntu đó anh
<testguisystem> em dùng bản 14.04
<Stanley00> testguisystem: vậy ngon, kiếm source của nó rồi fix đi cho khỏe :3
<vubuntor399> đang dùng thì máy doom :3
<lewtds_> k hiểu testgui muốn gì :-?
<testgui> àk em muốn load cái service
<testgui> vào hết biến
<testgui> service --status-all
<Stanley00> lewtds_: GUI frontend cho upstart/systemd/init.d ... whatever.d =]]
<lewtds_> gui hả
<lewtds_> chả cần lắm
 * lewtds_ nhớ trên fedora hình như có
<Stanley00> lolz...
<testgui> em định làm cái tool gui thôi
<testgui> cho ai chưa quen thì dùng
<testgui> :3
<lewtds_> tập đánh máy 10 ngón nhanh, dùng phím tắt ctrl-trái phải, home, end, tập dùng nano, tmux
<lewtds_> là thoải mái
<lewtds_> xem nó có api không
<testgui> thế thì lúc đó rành rõi rồi nói làm chi nữa
<lewtds_> có thì khỏi phải parse cái output của lệnh
<lewtds_> lol, có mỗi cái cuối phải học thôi
<lewtds_> còn lại là basic skills
<testgui> em thì làm cái đó
<testgui> thấy ổn
<testgui> tại mang đi sang systemctl với gì cũng chạy đc
<Tux|N5> đm systemd =)
<Tux|N5> Giờ không biết còn thốn không
<Tux|N5> Trước set static ip với ntpdate once shot mà khổ vãi nhái
<n0bawk> Failed to restart minidlna.service: Connection timed out
<n0bawk> bo' tay systemd >:3
<dxta> quit
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-04
<vubuntor732> các bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor732> làm sao mà mình cài đặt cái wine galium trên ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor732> #d3d9
<vubuntor732> các bác ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor732> Radeon HD 7570 với nvidia 7730 64bit ram 5
<vubuntor732> cái nào mạnh hơn
<lewtds_> khổ thân, t7 mà lên hỏi thì chả ai trả lời = )
<vubuntor655> ad oi cho hỏi máy mình mới mua về có ubuntu sẵn nhưng mình lỡ làm mất rồi giờ trong boot k thấy thì giờ phải làm sao
<vubuntor713> em xin chào các anh , xin các anh chỉ giúp , em là người mới đang tập tạnh ubuntu server . em vừa cài u server 14.10
<vubuntor713> cài xong rồi em startx ko được . nó bảo phải cài xinit <
<vubuntor713> em đã sudo apt-get install xinit << nó bảo là Unlocate :( ko tìm thấy gói đó .
<vubuntor713> xin các anh chỉ em cách nào để GUI nó được bây giờ ?
<vubuntor713> em là lính mới, nên chưa có biết nhiều , em đang tự học ..
<vubuntor713> flease help me.
<vubuntor713> ?
<vubuntor713> các anh đang xem đá banh ? hay ngủ . nếu ngủ rồi em xin chúc mọi dấc mơ tốt lành.
<vubuntor713> em xin chào và hẹn gặp lại , rất vui được sài ubuntu
<lewtds__> cài xfce4 vào
<vubuntor713> dạ cảm ơn anh  nhưng cài thằng xfce4 vô băng lệnh gì hả anh ? sudo apt-get install xfce4 ??
<vubuntor713> sao em dùng lệnh đó nó cứ nói rằng : Unlocate .... :( không tim thấy là sao hả anh :((
<vubuntor713> em đi ngủ đã nhé. chúc anh mơ tốt lành .
<vubuntor713> clear
<vubuntor713> out
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-05
<vubuntor054> ?
<vubuntor613> Mọi người cho e hỏi
<vubuntor613> khi chạy file ./filename nó báo không có file trong thư mục mặc dù trong thư mục có file
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-05
<vubuntor748> xin chào
<vubuntor748> mình đang cài phần mềm cho thiết bị ngoài trên ubuntu
<vubuntor748> phần mềm yêu cầu nền tảng i386
<vubuntor748> của mình là i686
<vubuntor748> Các bạn cho hỏi làm sao để cài đc nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> về cơ bản là cái script đấy lụi
<vubuntor748> nghĩa là sao bạn nhỉ
<vubuntor748> tức là nỏ hỏng ah
<MrTuxHdb> sửa cái installer đi thôi
<vubuntor748> bạn có thể hướng dẫn mình sửa đc ko
<MrTuxHdb> !paste
<vubuntor748> chờ mình một tí
<MrTuxHdb> paste lên gist, paste.ubuntu.com ấy nhé
<MrTuxHdb> đừng có paste vào đây
<vubuntor748> paste lên đó rồi sao nữa ạ
<vubuntor748> alo
<vubuntor748> Có ai hỗ trợ mình với ạ
<MrTuxHdb> thì gửi link về đây
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> chứ paste lên đó ai biết địa chỉ như nào mà vào xem
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor748> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15625152/
<vubuntor748> ah
<vubuntor748> mình quên
<MrTuxHdb> "$PLATFORM" != "i386"
<MrTuxHdb> đổi thành i686 là được
<vubuntor748> thank bạn nhé
<vubuntor748> để mình thử sửa xem sao
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-06
<vubuntor480> cho tui hỏi sao tự dưng phần software center của tôi bị mất rồi, làm sao cài lại đây?
 * MrTuxHdb không biết
<MrTuxHdb> vì chưa bao giờ xài cái đó
<vubuntor480> chứ cài phần mềm theo cách nào là tiện dụng nhất
<MrTuxHdb> synaptic/apt-get
<vubuntor858> máy mình cài đặt bị đen màn hình là sao ạ?
<MrTuxHdb> là vga driver nó bị gì rồi
<vubuntor858> mình cài đặt Kubuntu với lại Ubuntu Mate thì lại được :D
<vubuntor858> Có cách nào cài được ubuntu mà ko bị lỗi tắt màn hình như thế nữa ko b?
<MrTuxHdb> set noacpi=off lúc boot
<vubuntor858> ok bạn ! mình thấy nó nằm đâu rồi nhưng nó ảnh hưởng j đến hệ thống ạ?
<MrTuxHdb> không ảnh hưởng gì cả
<vubuntor858> ok Thank B!
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-07
<vubuntor305> chào
<DumbCrab> ciao
<vubuntor305> mình cần hỗ trợ cài đặt ubuntu cho server
<DumbCrab> bạn gặp vấn đề gì ở đâu
<DumbCrab> càng chi tiết càng tốt
<vubuntor305> mình cần người xuống công ty để cài đặt
<DumbCrab> ( ._.)
<DumbCrab> chi tiết là như thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor305> bên công ty mình cần cài đặt chương trình ubuntu cho máy server
<vubuntor305> bên bạn có hỗ trợ cài đặt ở công ty ko
<DumbCrab> thế này nha
<vubuntor305> uh
<DumbCrab> thường thì Ubuntu sẽ hỗ trợ thông qua cộng đồng
<DumbCrab> cũng có những cty hỗ trợ chuyên nghiệp (mất phí)
<DumbCrab> nhưng đối với hầu hết các trường hợp thì hỗ trợ cộng đồng là đủ
<DumbCrab> bởi vậy nên nếu bạn ghi rõ yêu cầu
<DumbCrab> bên bạn cần gì, nếu cài ubuntu là để làm gì, chuyển đổi hệ thống như thế nào, kế hoạch ra sao
<DumbCrab> thì mình có thể tư vấn kỹ hơn cho bạn
<vubuntor305> bên mình có máy chủ server xài cho văn phòng
<DumbCrab> đang dùng hệ điều hành gì, cung cấp dịch vụ gì
<vubuntor305> bây giờ muốn cài thêm ubuntu
<DumbCrab> okay, stop 1 chút
<DumbCrab> bạn là nhân viên kỹ thuật đảm nhận việc đó?
<vubuntor305> ok
<DumbCrab> ok là...?
<vubuntor305> bên mình cần người xuống trực tiếp công ty để cài đặt
 * DumbCrab đầu hàng
<MrTuxHdb> DumbCrab: gà vãi
<MrTuxHdb> nhận kèo cài ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> lại chả được vài triệu nhậu
<MrTuxHdb> má
<MrTuxHdb> DumbCrab: thế mà éo nháy mình =))
<DumbCrab> uh huh
<stk> uh
<stk> :V
 * stk tát DumbCrab
<DumbCrab> ngưng ngược đãi người dumb
<DumbCrab> :v
<vubuntor400> có ai không cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor400> alo
<stk> hoi di
<stk> oh left already
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-08
 * MetaCrab dòm dòm
<PETsounds> Hello. Are there Ubuntu LoCo Hanoi i can contact? i'll be travelling to Hanoi and it would be nice to meet fellow Ubuntu users for coffee
<MetaCrab> oh
<stk> ya
<MetaCrab> ummm
<stk> but they are anti-social
<stk> :V
<MetaCrab> erm.. technically I am the contact for LoCo Hanoi, but our activity has fallen a lot lately
<MetaCrab> by that I mean aside from me, there is no one else from Ubuntu-VN LoCo in Hanoi
<stk> sure, thee Ambassador
<MetaCrab> so... general FOSS community will do?
<PETsounds> MetaCrab: i see
<stk> by that he meant, there are way more cooler distros
<PETsounds> any community is good as long as they are friendly
<stk> and folks all adopted those insted
<MetaCrab> -> HanoiLUG, I think you can drop them an email :)
<stk> dude, organize a coffee
<stk> call the dudes
 * MetaCrab _(:з」∠)_ lazing around
<stk> PETsounds: from your hostname, I assume that you are working for Wikipedia, correct?
<MrTuxHdb> MetaCrab: nope
<MrTuxHdb> you're forget khanhpt, chungbd, ducgiang
<MrTuxHdb> and favadi
<MetaCrab> 'active' <---
<PETsounds> MetaCrab: ok PM me the email address, thanks
<favadi> ?
<favadi> wut?
<MrTuxHdb> i think maybe khokho` too
<PETsounds> stk: no i am a contributor
<stk> PETsounds: there are plenty of FOSS engineers in Hanoi
 * MetaCrab _(:з」∠)_ 
<stk> just that they don't use Ubuntu (anymore) :V
<stk> because it's lame, righto MetaCrab? :V
<MetaCrab> well, I'm typing this on an Ubuntu-machine, using ncursed based irc client
<MetaCrab> at least it hasn't broken down yet
<stk> wow
<stk> you have to bring it up
<MrTuxHdb> stk: ubuntu everywhere!
<stk> ncurse you
<stk> PETsounds: welcome to Vietnam in advanced
<stk> hope that you enjoy your trip
<stk> advance*
<PETsounds> stk: thank you, it will be my Second visit to Hanoi
<stk> I don't live in HN so can't join, unfortunately
<stk> but there are plenty FOSS engineers there
<MetaCrab> aaaaaa
<MetaCrab> an KDE user
<stk> :V
<MetaCrab> stk: one of your kind
<stk> good
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-10
<vubuntor008>  Bắt đầu cuộc trò chuyện 22:24 anh ơi cho em hỏi tí được không ạ? em có cái laptop dell d520 em cài ubuntu 14.04 nhưng cài xong không vào được mạng ạ ko bắt được wifi em làm mấy cách trên google đều không được ạ card wifi của em là dell wireless 1390 wlan mini card. anh có thể giúp em được ko ạ. em cảm ơn anh nhiều
<MrTuxHdb> có cần copy email gửi mình thế không
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: search google có cách mà
<MrTuxHdb> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+dell+wireless+1390&safe=off&source=lnt&tbs=qdr:y&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjxlZv7sITMAhWF2KYKHS2_D6AQpwUIFQ
<MrTuxHdb> đó
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/661480/dell-inspiron-1501-ubuntu-14-04-lts-32bit-doesnt-work-but-ethernet-work
<MrTuxHdb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/87519/how-to-make-my-dell-1390-wlan-minicard-work
<MrTuxHdb> đó cách giải quyết đấy
<MrTuxHdb> tìm chi xa xôi
<vubuntor008> vang em cảm ơn ạ để em thử
<vubuntor008> cho em hỏi tí ạ em vào cái tab đầu tiên nó tải về một file driver card wlan.exe ấy ạ thì cái đấy chạy trên window hả anh.
<MrTuxHdb> clgt
<MrTuxHdb> 2 link vừa paste sao không đọc
<vubuntor008> hì dạ đang đây ạ tks anh
<vubuntor008> Install the following packages:  sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source reboot
<vubuntor008> cách này em làm thử rồi ko đc anh ạ
<MrTuxHdb> không được là nhưu éo nào
<MrTuxHdb> nói xem nào
<TofuCrab> :3
<TofuCrab> sao nghe phức tạp vậy
<TofuCrab> cuối cùng là hỏng con 1390 hả
<vubuntor008> gõ mấy lệnh đấy trên ctrl+alt+t nó chạy nhưng có đoạn toàn 404 error ạ
<vubuntor008> hỏng 1390 là sao hả anh
<TofuCrab> vào Preferences nha, vào Software, chuyển qua tab hardware xem có cái driver trong đó không thì tích vào
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: cài Ubuntu nhiều?
<vubuntor008> 14.04 ạ
<vubuntor008> em cài thử mấy bản khác rồi vẫn ko đc ạ
<MrTuxHdb> apt-get update chÆ°a
<MrTuxHdb> gói kia ver nào còn support là có
<MrTuxHdb> not found thế éo nào được
<vubuntor008> apt-get update rồi ạ
<vubuntor008> vẫn ko đc ạ
<MrTuxHdb> tự xử đi
<MrTuxHdb> tìm gói bw43 đi
<vubuntor008> vãi tự xử đc thì em đẫ ko hỏi anh ạ
<MrTuxHdb> firmware-b43-installer
<MrTuxHdb> là chắc chắn có
<MrTuxHdb> éo thể nào không có được
<vubuntor008> xài rồi anh ạ
<MrTuxHdb> xài rồi là xài như éo nào
<vubuntor008> mấy cái đấy trên google em làm hết rồi
<TofuCrab> uh huh
<TofuCrab> nghe phức tạp vậy
<TofuCrab> vubuntor008: bạn thử cách trên chưa
<TofuCrab> vubuntor008: bạn vào Preference -> Software, mở sang tab hardware
<TofuCrab> xem có cái card wifi ở đấy không
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: không xài được là như éo nào
<MrTuxHdb> làm theo cách nào?
<MrTuxHdb> con kia nó cần non-free firmware
<MrTuxHdb> b43 nó cài rồi + firmware là ăn
<vubuntor008> cảm ơn các anh để em ngồi thử lần nữa
<TofuCrab> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2017-04-03
<fyan-rava> chào buổi sáng
#ubuntu-vn 2017-04-07
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: hàng đã về, tí đi lấy :))
#ubuntu-vn 2017-04-08
 * CoconutCrab vo ve
#ubuntu-vn 2019-04-07
<CoconutCrab> huh
